# The Great Cyclechat Jersey Relay - Discussion



## Arch (4 Feb 2008)

Admin Note: The relay has now started, and the journal for hand-overs can be found here.

----------

Right, here's the idea, born over on the Where are you based? thread, and now perhaps deserving of it's own discussion.

Those of us who came from C+ will remember that a C+ jersey did a tour of the country, handed from forummer to forummer. As I remember, and my memory is hazy, it took a long time, but it was fun and a lot of folk met up along the way. Now we have (or will have soon) our own Cyclechat jerseys, it would be cool to repeat the feat.

I'm not sure what the deal is with the reject faulty shirts, but if one was going free, it would be ideal. As big as possible, and not the black one, because it would be nice for everyone taking part to sign the shirt, and so we need as much space as possible to write on (and nothing will show up on black)

My personal feeling is that the shirt should be carried from person to person, rather than worn for the ride (issues of washing/size etc) and that it should all be as relaxed as possible, not too many rules, and including anyone who wants to take part. Obviously, in the case of some, this either means a very long bike ride, or resorting to post. Also, some of us can cover greater distances than others, so we should try and arrange it so that the less fit riders can take part equally. The shirt is just a catalyst for us to become a real world community as much as an online one....

We could have a sticky thread, where people arrange rendezvouses and post pics of meetings and the shirt as it accumulates signatures. Folk who live very close together might opt just to meet up and sign all in one. 

At the end of it all, the jersey (jerseys perhaps, if one fills up), could be offered to Admin, as thanks for all his work in setting us up here. If he'd prefer not to have to keep it, he could raffle it among us, for charity.

Finally, it's been suggested that an image of the signed shirt could act as shirt design for the future.

So what we need really is an idea of who would want to take part, and any suggestions for running things. Perhaps keep dicussion to a minimum here, until we have a decent idea of how many people we are dealing with.

Post away!


----------



## TheDoctor (4 Feb 2008)

Count me in.
*enthusiasm*
IIRC didn't the last Jersey Relay result in a marriage? Was it Chuffy and Baggy, or have I completely lost it?


----------



## Arch (4 Feb 2008)

TheDoctor said:


> Count me in.
> *enthusiasm*
> IIRC didn't the last Jersey Relay result in a marriage? Was it Chuffy and Baggy, or have I completely lost it?



I thought that. My enthusiasm for the project, I must say has no connection to the possibility of finding happy matrimony.

Much...


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (4 Feb 2008)

do I need to get a divorce first or after?


----------



## magnatom (4 Feb 2008)

I'm already married and so not looking for love, although I had many many offers when I posted my picture on here recently (OK maybe that is a slight exaggeration!  )

Anyway, count me in.


----------



## Chris James (4 Feb 2008)

I'd like to join in on a leg if poss.

My wife is due to give birth to our second in a couple of weeks though so hopefully the shirt won't pass this way too soon though!


----------



## groucho (4 Feb 2008)

Count me in! As I recall the C+ epic took a couple of years! I will not hold my breath.


----------



## Aperitif (4 Feb 2008)

I'll play - any direction!


----------



## Fnaar (4 Feb 2008)

Chris James said:


> I'd like to join in _*on a leg *_if poss.


Oh, are we doing the cycling shorts,too 

Count me in


----------



## Tetedelacourse (4 Feb 2008)

aye ok - even though you're not allowed to sweat in it.


----------



## bianchi1 (4 Feb 2008)

count me in. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Twenty Inch (4 Feb 2008)

Definitely in.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Feb 2008)

Slip me in firmly as well please Arch....


----------



## Arch (4 Feb 2008)

Fab Foodie said:


> Slip me in firmly as well please Arch....





I'm sure this is going to be a very long running project, so plenty of time for everyone to get involved....


----------



## mickle (4 Feb 2008)

me


----------



## alecstilleyedye (4 Feb 2008)

Arch said:


> I thought that. My enthusiasm for the project, I must say has no connection to the possibility of finding happy matrimony.
> 
> Much...



i'd marry you tomorrow arch, but the wife and three kids might get grumpy about it 

i'm in btw, as long as i can do the alecstilleyedye - smeggers leg, as he is not too far away.


----------



## Arch (4 Feb 2008)

alecstilleyedye said:


> i'd marry you tomorrow arch, but the wife and three kids might get grumpy about it



Yeah, and tomorrow's not good for me I have a pancake party in the evening....

No, really, please don't anyone be put off by the idea that I might suggest handing the jersey to you purely in order to try and ensnare you!


----------



## summerdays (4 Feb 2008)

Count me in as long as I don't have to cycle more than 20 miles. (Else I will have to train for it).


----------



## Arch (4 Feb 2008)

summerdays said:


> Count me in as long as I don't have to cycle more than 20 miles. (Else I will have to train for it).



We'll try to work it so that anyone can take part, don't worry - I'm not keen on much over 20 miles meself....


----------



## lazyfatgit (4 Feb 2008)

me too


----------



## ArDee (4 Feb 2008)

Count me in, willing to do a round trip of up to say 60 miles to pick up and the same to pass on.


----------



## Rab (4 Feb 2008)

I am in too


----------



## Christopher (4 Feb 2008)

And me - in Preston

I'd be willing to do a long leg (up to 150+ miles ovr a weekend) to get the jersey through north Lancs. I know some peeps in Wolsingham (Co. Durham) so could do a long trans-Pennine leg. In any case I want to do some weekend credit-card tours so this could work out well.


----------



## mondobongo (4 Feb 2008)

Could be a short leg Frustruck just down the road to the Tower.

Count me in be it 6 miles or 50.


----------



## Pete (4 Feb 2008)

I wouldn't mind joining in a short leg (my back is so-so - sometimes it flares up, precluding a 60-miler ) - down in Sussex. Seeing as I can't be a**sed to plough through all 28 pages of the 'where are you based' thread, could someone explain to me the current state-of-play on the 'map' business? How do I add myself? Do I PM bonj or what?


----------



## mondobongo (4 Feb 2008)

Yep if not on the map send a pm to Bonj.


----------



## palinurus (4 Feb 2008)

I'm always after a better excuse for riding than training. Plus I get lazy and do the same routes over'n'over.


----------



## longers (4 Feb 2008)

Count me in too. Willing to meet Bonj in Sheffield to get it over the Pennines if need be.


----------



## ash68 (4 Feb 2008)

count me in too please.


----------



## rich p (4 Feb 2008)

I'm game, so to speak.
Brighton


----------



## yoyo (4 Feb 2008)

Count me in too. 

Yoyo
(within 30 mile radius of Newbury)


----------



## TheDoctor (4 Feb 2008)

> Can everyone who has expressed an interest here please make sure with Auntie Bonj that she's added you to the map?



Is Bonj female?
You'll be telling me next that Arch is a woman too!


----------



## snorri (4 Feb 2008)

Tetedelacourse said:


> aye ok - even though you're not allowed to sweat in it.



If I sign up, you will be closest to me how does 171 miles sound to you:?


----------



## HLaB (4 Feb 2008)

Sounds fun, count me in and I'm on the map.


----------



## lazyfatgit (4 Feb 2008)

try this link

http://www.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ie=...63,-1.092367&spn=12.121043,29.882813&z=5&om=1


----------



## snorri (4 Feb 2008)

Jim said:


> Psssst, where is the, erhum, erhum.... Map ?



Go to the 'Where are you based thread?' and click on the Google Map link in the first post on the thread.
If you wish, you can send a pm with your location to bonj and he will put your name on the map.


----------



## bonj2 (4 Feb 2008)

i'll do it

I'll meet you halfway longers if you like, at ladybower say


----------



## Shaun (4 Feb 2008)

I've already asked Endura to sell me one of the friedly jerseys for just a round-trip as this.

Once I get it, I'll let you all know and we'll sort out the first hand-over and take it from there.


----------



## mickle (5 Feb 2008)

If we know or suspect that we will fill more than one jersey with sigs perhaps we could send two or more jerseys on their travels, the job would get done quicker and we would have more narrative to keep us entertained. Set one off from Cornwall and another from Scotchland perhaps. Or four, from each of the four corners.


----------



## Elmer Fudd (5 Feb 2008)

Aw Shucks. Count me in. Sort of midway 'twixt col and ash68


----------



## mcd (5 Feb 2008)

Count me in. Does anyone want to bring the Jersey to Jersey? 

Or Jersey could be a start point & I could hand it onto anyone within 50 miles of the Ferry ports at Weymouth/Poole/Portsmouth.


----------



## Aint Skeered (5 Feb 2008)

I also would like to take part in this freidly jaunt


----------



## Arch (5 Feb 2008)

This is great, I think we're getting somewhere. Until I read the last post, I was thinking it would be good to start with Admin, but if Maggots plan could work out, that would be a great way to get going...

I'm not sure about multiple jerseys, but then I do have a very linear way of thinking, so I favour one jersey doing it all, rather than lots out there at once, like a mindmap. Never did 'get' mindmaps...

I'm thinking that the best way to run it, once going, is that the holder(s) of the jersey post on here to say they have it and how far they can take it, and then folk nearby can arrange meet ups etc - although obviously, ideas are already forming. The map will allow us to see who's likely to be nearest, and also if there are going to be any insurmountable gaps. And I feel we shouldn't try to be too efficient, at the expense of anyone getting their go - so if it has to return to an area because someone was away or working or whatever when it came by, so be it.

It would be great if a log could be kept of the jersey's(s) approximate route, so that it can be drawn on a map later...


----------



## levad (5 Feb 2008)

I might manage a little outing. If Easter doesn,t work for mcd then I am heading for Jersey in August (and coming back again!).


----------



## Arch (5 Feb 2008)

Of course, if it could be in York for the CTC rally in June, that might be a way for someone coming to the rally to pick it up....


----------



## mcd (5 Feb 2008)

> Jersey sounds like a good starting point.


If this is OK with everyone else, let me know who has the CC Jersey and I'll PM them with my address.


----------



## Arch (5 Feb 2008)

mcd said:


> If this is OK with everyone else, let me know who has the CC Jersey and I'll PM them with my address.



I think it'll be Admin?


----------



## ChrisKH (5 Feb 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## Andy in Sig (5 Feb 2008)

I could do a leg if somebody would bring it to me. I could then get to the Rhine and bring it to, say, Rotterdam.


----------



## Arch (5 Feb 2008)

Andy in Sig said:


> I could do a leg if somebody would bring it to me. I could then get to the Rhine and bring it to, say, Rotterdam.



We'll do our best. I have no objections to the jersey travelling by public transport, or if necessary, by post, in order to include anyone who wants to be in. But we may have someone planning to visit Germany soonish?


----------



## abchandler (5 Feb 2008)

I'm in. From the map, looks like a nice little route from Leicester way to Monmouth way. Not sure if everyone on that leg has expressed an interest here though.


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Feb 2008)

Arch said:


> We'll do our best. I have no objections to the jersey travelling by public transport, or if necessary, by post, in order to include anyone who wants to be in. But we may have someone planning to visit Germany soonish?



I'm planning a trip to the Bodensee, and I think BFTB is heading that way.
Can I put in a plea to have the jersey over the May Day bank holiday, and then I can take it to Mont Ventoux?
Me, the carbon uberbike (assuming I ever build the damn thing up), the CC jersey on the top of the Mont. My life would be complete.


----------



## Arch (5 Feb 2008)

TheDoctor said:


> I'm planning a trip to the Bodensee, and I think BFTB is heading that way.
> Can I put in a plea to have the jersey over the May Day bank holiday, and then I can take it to Mont Ventoux?
> Me, the carbon uberbike (assuming I ever build the damn thing up), the CC jersey on the top of the Mont. My life would be complete.



That would be a cool photo to have in the jersey's album...


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Feb 2008)

Arch said:


> That would be a cool photo to have in the jersey's album...



Wouldn't it just! Right, I've got to get fit now. This isn't just about not keeling over by the Tom Simpson memorial, it's more important than that.
"Cry ‘God for Harry, England, and Cycle Chat!" [/ Henry V]

*strikes theatrical pose at rising shout*

*is glad is alone in office today*


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Feb 2008)

User76 said:


> Nice one, now get those muscles toned, legs shaved and granite chisselled jaw-line prepared. We don't you covered in sick and spit, looking hollow eyed and about to pass out



Erm, I have 3 months to achieve that? I'll do the shaved legs, and I suspect I can manage the hollow eyed, passing out, covered-in-bodily-secretions thing. Muscles toned - I'll try. Granite chiseled jawline - no chance. Moulded from finest play-doh is more my look


----------



## Amanda P (5 Feb 2008)

Blimey, this blew up quickly. Anyway, count me in. It doesn't look like I'll have to work too hard!

My mum lives not far from Poole, so I could plug a gap between McD and whoever's next. I need an excuse to go down there!


----------



## 4F (5 Feb 2008)

Yep count me in to


----------



## goo_mason (5 Feb 2008)

Put me down to take part too !


----------



## Arch (5 Feb 2008)

Uncle Phil said:


> Blimey, this blew up quickly. Anyway, count me in. It doesn't look like I'll have to work too hard!
> 
> My mum lives not far from Poole, so I could plug a gap between McD and whoever's next. I need an excuse to go down there!



I'm counting on you to be my relatively easy drop off/pick up ride!

I could probably make it to Beverley and back, which I think might be half way to Admin....


----------



## abchandler (5 Feb 2008)

I'm always on the look out for an easy pick up ride


----------



## Ranger (5 Feb 2008)

I''l give it a go


----------



## Milo (5 Feb 2008)

Im in live in chippenham near bath.


----------



## longers (5 Feb 2008)

bonj said:


> i'll do it
> 
> I'll meet you halfway longers if you like, at ladybower say



That sounds reasonable .


----------



## alecstilleyedye (5 Feb 2008)

longers said:


> That sounds reasonable .



you could come down to macc after that longers and i'll pick it up.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (5 Feb 2008)

Count me in for anything around Monmouth.


----------



## HJ (5 Feb 2008)

I be on for that as well...


----------



## Dayvo (6 Feb 2008)

I could be versatile: Exeter, Carterton, Brentwood, Norwich!
Or Stockholm!


----------



## LordoftheTeapot (6 Feb 2008)

Great idea, count (Pun intended) me in, please.


----------



## summerdays (6 Feb 2008)

Once you have the jersey, is there a recommended time within which to pass it on...? or just however it works out with the next in the line?


----------



## Arch (6 Feb 2008)

summerdays said:


> Once you have the jersey, is there a recommended time within which to pass it on...? or just however it works out with the next in the line?



However it works out, I think it should be. We don't want this to become a chore, and while I have a fair amount of free time, I know most of you are doing stuff all day every day...

Obviously, it would be better if the jersey didn't languish in one place for months, but otherwise, just see how it works out.


----------



## Will1985 (6 Feb 2008)

I'm in - Norwich. 30 miles in any direction is fine.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (7 Feb 2008)

Essex here


----------



## radger (7 Feb 2008)

Me, me, I wanna play!


----------



## radger (7 Feb 2008)

User76 said:


> Well I could easily get it to your or Summerdays, but looking at your avatar, maybe Summerdays would be the safer bet, I don't want to die



:?:

I only look like that when I've been cycling up hills in the heat.

honest


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (7 Feb 2008)

I'll do a Manchester area handover if it helps. 

I know there are several people within Mancland (John-the-monkey / Fossyant / SamNichols etc.) so we can either pass it amongst ourselves or maybe even do a joint handover to someone else nearby(ish) for it to continue it's journey.

Are we doing photos at each handover too? Perhaps a wee Jersey Blog to help trace its progress around the country?


----------



## Tetedelacourse (7 Feb 2008)

snorri said:


> If I sign up, you will be closest to me how does 171 miles sound to you:?



eh, aye, eh, no bother Snorridon old bean, provided spot drug tests wont be carried out.

We need MichaelM to join in


----------



## Chris James (7 Feb 2008)

With all the people located around the Peak I can see the jersey criss - crossing all over the place! Longers has already offered to drop off to / pick up from Bonj at the Ladybower (when is the Snake Pass re-opening?) and I am happy to pick up on or around one of the Pennine passes. I guess I am fairly well positioned for a Leeds direction drop off.


----------



## Amanda P (7 Feb 2008)

I'm losing track. Can we do a bit of a recap?

Do we have a jersey? Where will it start out? Once it's on the road (so to speak) we can plan its route as we go along. We'll have to make sure no-one who wanted a go gets missed out.

Can we assume everyone on Bonj's map will want a go? Or only all those who've posted in this thread?


----------



## summerdays (7 Feb 2008)

User76 said:


> Well I could easily get it to your or Summerdays, but looking at your avatar, maybe Summerdays would be the safer bet, I don't want to die





radger said:


> I only look like that when I've been cycling up hills in the heat.
> 
> honest


Well being lazy ... I don't mind getting it from south Bristol from User76 to the Downs - not too hard work (ignoring the hills), in fact if its two separate journey's then the Downs one is definately easy (from home). I guess I could make it slightly harder for myself by cycling a bit more of the way out of Bristol to meet you Maggot. (Never been south of Bristol boundary on a bike before so it would be new territory.)


----------



## postman (7 Feb 2008)

Can i do Leeds to York.With company?More than one member in Leeds.We could be a posse.


----------



## Aint Skeered (7 Feb 2008)

Uncle Phil said:


> I'm losing track. Can we do a bit of a recap?
> 
> Do we have a jersey? Where will it start out? Once it's on the road (so to speak) we can plan its route as we go along. We'll have to make sure no-one who wanted a go gets missed out.
> 
> Can we assume everyone on Bonj's map will want a go? Or only all those who've posted in this thread?



We need a leader, anybody willing to co-ordinate this? The south coast crew should be fairly easy to organise as we are fairly evenly spaced


----------



## ChrisKH (7 Feb 2008)

If we're looking at logistics now I could do 

London (City /West /East) to Essex, or;

Essex to London (City/West/East), or;

Essex to Essex (can make most places but not too far North otherwise I might start sleeping with my sister......)

I recall from the C+ days that the shirt just started out and people just arranged the handovers as they went along. It just became problematical when it hit areas where there was no one to carry (e.g. Amazon basin).


----------



## rich p (7 Feb 2008)

Aint Skeered said:


> We need a leader, anybody willing to co-ordinate this? The south coast crew should be fairly easy to organise as we are fairly evenly spaced



I'm handily placed in Brighton for a jaunt west (Chichester)or north(Horsham) for instance or indeed Pete in Buggers Hole!


----------



## Aint Skeered (7 Feb 2008)

rich p said:


> I'm handily placed in Brighton for a jaunt west (Chichester)or north(Horsham) for instance or indeed Pete in Buggers Hole!



We're only talking 20 mile stages here Rich, not exactly epic, can we go round the houses a bit


----------



## Danny (7 Feb 2008)

User76 said:


> And here's the good bit, when the last person has it, they post Nigger er, better make that "The Eagle Has Landed" loud and proud on the site


Not at all humorous I'm afraid


----------



## bonj2 (7 Feb 2008)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> I'll do a Manchester area handover if it helps.
> 
> I know there are several people within Mancland (John-the-monkey / Fossyant / SamNichols etc.) so we can either pass it amongst ourselves or maybe even do a joint handover to someone else nearby(ish) for it to continue it's journey.
> 
> *Are we doing photos at each handover too? Perhaps a wee Jersey Blog to help trace its progress around the country?*


YES - that's the whole point...




Chris James said:


> With all the people located around the Peak I can see the jersey criss - crossing all over the place! Longers has already offered to drop off to / pick up from Bonj at the Ladybower (when is the Snake Pass re-opening?) and I am happy to pick up on or around one of the Pennine passes. I guess I am fairly well positioned for a Leeds direction drop off.


it was open from here as far as ladybower last weekend, and there's sometimes a road closed sign just past the road up to derwent but it wasn't there on sunday. There are some of those motorway-style signs in town saying it's closed though.
I don't think they close it from ladybower to sheffield, it's only between ladybower and glossop (just the glossop side of the bamford road)
so it's ok for me...


----------



## longers (7 Feb 2008)

bonj said:


> it was open from here as far as ladybower last weekend, and there's sometimes a road closed sign just past the road up to derwent but it wasn't there on sunday. There are some of those motorway-style signs in town saying it's closed though.
> I don't think they close it from ladybower to sheffield, it's only between ladybower and glossop (just the glossop side of the bamford road)
> so it's ok for me...



It is shut from Ladybower to here because of a landslip, it happened a couple of weeks ago. No news on when it will re-open as they have exceeded both their estimates so far. It will be open or at least passable by bike by the time the shirt gets close.


----------



## snorri (7 Feb 2008)

Tetedelacourse said:


> We need MichaelM to join in


Yes, he is just 145 miles away, a whole day closer.


----------



## Arch (8 Feb 2008)

Uncle Phil said:


> I'm losing track. Can we do a bit of a recap?
> 
> Do we have a jersey? Where will it start out? Once it's on the road (so to speak) we can plan its route as we go along. We'll have to make sure no-one who wanted a go gets missed out.
> 
> Can we assume everyone on Bonj's map will want a go? Or only all those who've posted in this thread?



I think it's more or less a plan that the jersey is posted to McD in jersey, picked up by User76 and "they're off!" 

I set up this thread so as to get a clear idea of who wants in - I think perhaps once it gets going we should start a separate "Official Jersey progress" thread. And with regular reminders over on the 'where are you?' thread perhaps, to anyone who wants to be involved.

Once it's on the road, I think arrangements can be made ad hoc within the progress thread. Perhaps agree not to arrange anything about passing on with less than a week's notice, to allow anyone interested to see it and chip in to be involved. For areas where we do have lots of people, I like Postman's idea of a posse - a suitable pub/cafe rendezvous perhaps.

My feeling is that it ought to be more about the travelling than the arriving (I actually used that line in a job interview recently, I'm assured that wasn't why I failed to get the job). So while it would be nice, eventually to have a triumphant homecoming and retirement of the jersey, it ought to be the act of carrying it and meeting up that really matters. It could, if the forum kept growing, just keep on going, with a replacement jersey as each fills up with signatures. A sort of endless quest for the holy grail.

What does anyone else think?


----------



## John the Monkey (8 Feb 2008)

I'm very happy to carry it part of the way - I can do either the bit around Crewe/Sandbach/Haslington or do a handover from there to South or Central Manchester as part of my commute (I travel Wilmslow through Heald Green to the Centre of Manchester).

I could probably do 20 miles, I suppose, although I've never done more than 13 in one go...!

Incidentally Arch, I like your take on the whole thing.


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Feb 2008)

Arch said:


> I think it's more or less a plan that the jersey is posted to McD in jersey, picked up by User76 and "they're off!"
> <snip>
> A sort of endless quest for the holy grail.
> 
> What does anyone else think?



I don't think so. He's already got one!
[/French accent]
[/Monty Python and the Holy Grail]

I'd just like to re-iterate my plea to have the jersey by May 2nd so I can take it up Ventoux. Anyone else undertaking heroics? Etape, Marmotte, RAAM?


----------



## Arch (8 Feb 2008)

TheDoctor said:


> I don't think so. He's already got one!
> [/French accent]
> [/Monty Python and the Holy Grail]
> 
> I'd just like to re-iterate my plea to have the jersey by May 2nd so I can take it up Ventoux. Anyone else undertaking heroics? Etape, Marmotte, RAAM?



OK. Perhaps once underway, we can plan it to get to you in good time... And yes, Anyone else with specific targets, perhaps we can see what we can fit in...


----------



## rich p (8 Feb 2008)

Aint Skeered said:


> We're only talking 20 mile stages here Rich, not exactly epic, can we go round the houses a bit




Of course, round the public houses if you like!


----------



## Monkey Boy (8 Feb 2008)

I can do the handover from / to Noodly....see you at the foot of the Cairn o' Mount!! Anyone further North than Aberdeen?


----------



## longers (8 Feb 2008)

John the Monkey said:


> Incidentally Arch, I like your take on the whole thing.



+1.


----------



## Fnaar (8 Feb 2008)

Would be a great idea to build up a map on www.mapmyride.com


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Feb 2008)

It'll probably look like the drunken ramblings of a spider that's had a good night out. Not necessarily a bad thing, of course.


----------



## Baggy (8 Feb 2008)

TheDoctor said:


> Count me in.
> *enthusiasm*
> IIRC didn't the last Jersey Relay result in a marriage? Was it Chuffy and Baggy, or have I completely lost it?


It was indeed us. Well, we "met" on the C+ forum, but the relay was the first time we actually clapped eyes on each other...

Count us both in for this one. Anywhere around Exeter, but we're also good for chunks of Dorset.


----------



## Shaun (8 Feb 2008)

I've just spoken to Endura to ask if I could buy two XL Long Sleeve 'friedly' jerseys for the relay, either at full price, or perhaps a small discount.

Bad news - they wouldn't sell me them

Good news - they're _giving_ me them! 

I'll post one to *mcd*, and set the other one off from here in Hull (maybe heading northwards?).

Once we're ready to go we'll set-up a sticky Relay thread, and a separate discussion thread (linked from the sticky.)

Should be good fun, and it'll make a great read, especially if we can get some photo's of the hand-overs. 

Just the small matter of getting our hands on the jerseys now ... shouldn't be too long!


----------



## Arch (8 Feb 2008)

Admin said:


> I've just spoken to Endura to ask if I could buy two XL Long Sleeve 'friedly' jerseys for the relay, either at full price, or perhaps a small discount.
> 
> Bad news - they wouldn't sell me them
> 
> ...




Excellent! I hope this is the start of a great venture, and we all make some new frieds along the way!

And you know, if it ever makes it as far as a conclusion, it's really very easy to have photobooks made up, print-on-demand, so I hear....


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Feb 2008)

*glees*
I just hope we're not all too disappointed when the super-fit toned cycling demigod turns out to be a slightly overweight greying bloke in his early forties.
*looks in mirror*
*cries*

@ Admin,
if we all start uploading handover photos, will this have an impact on your servers? I'd hate to take out your earning sites just to display a picture of me in a cafe drinking tea.


----------



## Arch (8 Feb 2008)

TheDoctor said:


> *glees*
> I just hope we're not all too disappointed when the super-fit toned cycling demigod turns out to be a slightly overweight greying bloke in his early forties.
> *looks in mirror*
> *cries*
> ...



I dunno, we're probably only looking at a handover a week, max, I'd have thought - maybe multiple shots per handover, if there's lots of folk, but not as many as one a day I'd suspect.

And watch out. "slightly overweight greying bloke in his early forties" is just the sort of thing I'm looking for...


----------



## postman (8 Feb 2008)

Three cheers for EDURA came up trumps again.Glad they want to be part of this good idea.Who would have thought it would end up like this .It is brilliant.


----------



## postman (8 Feb 2008)

THE DOCTOR.You got the age wrong .i am nearly sixty.Looking forward to this epic.


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Feb 2008)

Arch said:


> I dunno, we're probably only looking at a handover a week, max, I'd have thought - maybe multiple shots per handover, if there's lots of folk, but not as many as one a day I'd suspect.
> 
> And watch out. "slightly overweight greying bloke in his early forties" is just the sort of thing I'm looking for...



You have suggestive PM containing address, phone number, room number etc of hotel!:?:


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Feb 2008)

postman said:


> THE DOCTOR.You got the age wrong .i am nearly sixty.Looking forward to this epic.


You probably look like more of a cycling demigod than I do!


----------



## Arch (8 Feb 2008)

All this demigod stuff... Which god, and which half? Top half of Anubis the jackal headed god? or bottom half of Pan, who had the legs of a goat....


----------



## Arch (8 Feb 2008)

TheDoctor said:


> You have suggestive PM containing address, phone number, room number etc of hotel!:?:



No I haven't, you rotten liar!


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Feb 2008)

Arch said:


> No I haven't, you rotten liar!


Well, if I was single, you might have!


----------



## Arch (8 Feb 2008)

TheDoctor said:


> Well, if I was single, you might have!



Story of my bloody life!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (8 Feb 2008)

Arch said:


> Story of my bloody life!



it won't help to be hanging around here with a load of married men who bemoan their spouses' lack of interest in cycling, chuffy apart of course


----------



## Shaun (8 Feb 2008)

TheDoctor said:


> @ Admin,
> if we all start uploading handover photos, will this have an impact on your servers? I'd hate to take out your earning sites just to display a picture of me in a cafe drinking tea.



If it all gets too much, I'll just remove the Girls In Lycra thread - that should free-up about 2000000GB on the server ... 

No, it should be fine. When I had problems with the server recently the company who manages it for me did some tests to try and 'break' it, to help find out what might be wrong. One of tests involved a program that throttles the machine's hardware and software; starting very slowly, it gradually builds up to a point where it mashes the hell out of it - bringing it to an almost stand-still. Result ... server coped fine.

That's not an invitation to try and flog it to death mind you ...


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Feb 2008)

User76 said:


> Is The Doctor registered in Llangolllllllllennn??????



Are you calling me a Welsh solicitor? That's fighting talk if ever I heard it!


----------



## Pete (8 Feb 2008)

I'm trying to figure out, if I have a part to play in this, whether it'll fit in with one of my trips to France... could add a bit more dimension. I just realised BTFB probably isn't coming my way on his Euro tour after all, but maybe someone else is? Whatever, the nearest CCer seems to be Will in Geneva, no way am I cycling out there !

Anyway my _French_ ident is centred around here: not sure whether I can have a second flag with my name on it planted on the CC map....can I? 

Bear in mind my limit is around 30 miles, 40 if my back doesn't play up. Most of the distance will be by car or flight


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Feb 2008)

Admin said:


> If it all gets too much, I'll just remove the Girls In Lycra thread - that should free-up about 2000000GB on the server ...
> 
> No, it should be fine. When I had problems with the server recently the company who manages it for me did some tests to try and 'break' it, to help find out what might be wrong. One of tests involved a program that throttles the machine's hardware and software; starting very slowly, it gradually builds up to a point where it mashes the hell out of it - bringing it to an almost stand-still. Result ... server coped fine.
> 
> That's not an invitation to try and flog it to death mind you ...



OK great. The tea? thread (currently around 2500 posts) should be safe then.
If I should bump into you at any point, you've got about 3.75 metric sh1tloads of beer / beverage of choice coming. The forum is going great guns, and we're embarking on the first Official Silly Project. May it be the first of many!


----------



## Aperitif (8 Feb 2008)

Pete said:


> I'm trying to figure out, if I have a part to play in this, whether it'll fit in with one of my trips to France... could add a bit more dimension. I just realised BTFB probably isn't coming my way on his Euro tour after all, but maybe someone else is? Whatever, the nearest CCer seems to be Will in Geneva, no way am I cycling out there !
> 
> Anyway my _French_ ident is centred around here: not sure whether I can have a second flag with my name on it planted on the CC map....can I?
> 
> Bear in mind my limit is around 30 miles, 40 if my back doesn't play up. Most of the distance will be by car or flight



Nice area - I have a friend who has a place at Itzac near Albi... End of June / beginning of July maybe... I'll be based just outside Beziers at the 'outlaws' for a couple of weeks...it did cross my mind that BTfB was going to Montpellier at some stage, maybe passing nearby.....also will be toting a van with 6 seats and can hold a lot of bicycles!


----------



## Arch (9 Feb 2008)

Pete said:


> Anyway my _French_ ident is centred around here: not sure whether I can have a second flag with my name on it planted on the CC map....can I?



Alas, you are a little too far south for my planned trip in the summer, which only goes as far as near Limoges...


----------



## bonj2 (9 Feb 2008)

TheDoctor said:


> *glees*
> I just hope we're not all too disappointed when the super-fit toned cycling demigod turns out to be a slightly overweight greying bloke in his early forties.
> *looks in mirror*
> *cries*
> ...



As far as i'm aware (admin correct me if i'm wrong) but the photos themselves won't actually be getting uploaded to cyclechat's server, only links to them. 
They'll be getting uploaded to something like photobucket.


----------



## TheDoctor (9 Feb 2008)

bonj said:


> As far as i'm aware (admin correct me if i'm wrong) but the photos themselves won't actually be getting uploaded to cyclechat's server, only links to them.
> They'll be getting uploaded to something like photobucket.



A good point well made, Bonj. I'd forgotten about that.


----------



## postman (9 Feb 2008)

*Slightly overweight bloke in his fifties......*

This is me...A trip to Knaresborough today.Cyclists very welcome here.Always a warm welcome.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Feb 2008)

Lovely photo!
"Pots" "Puds" & "Sand"...but no pushchairs.


----------



## Noodley (10 Feb 2008)

Tetedelacourse said:


> eh, aye, eh, no bother Snorridon old bean, provided spot drug tests wont be carried out.
> 
> We need MichaelM to join in



Oi, you lot. What aboot me?


----------



## Noodley (10 Feb 2008)

Monkey Boy said:


> I can do the handover from / to Noodly....see you at the foot of the Cairn o' Mount!! Anyone further North than Aberdeen?




OK, sounds like a good enough place to meet - will you no' be tired cycling over it to meet me then back again 

Looking at my riding diary for this year: I am riding over the Cairn O'Mount on 11 May (leaving Forfar at 08.00) and 28 June (leaving Forfar at 06.00).


----------



## Tetedelacourse (10 Feb 2008)

Noodley said:


> Oi, you lot. What aboot me?



Ah Noodles good work on your locale. You'll easily make it down to Fife to pick the jersey up from me at the top of DUnfermline. They're doing the bus station up you know.


----------



## snorri (11 Feb 2008)

Noodley said:


> Oi, you lot. What aboot me?


OOOOOO, but you are so far awayI think they are waiting until the Cooncil get around to tarring the roads in your locality.


----------



## longers (11 Feb 2008)

postman said:


> This is me...A trip to Knaresborough today.Cyclists very welcome here.Always a warm welcome.



I've just noticed they're selling Toasted Sand at that Cafe. A local delicacy?


----------



## Noodley (11 Feb 2008)

snorri said:


> OOOOOO, but you are so far awayI think they are waiting until the Cooncil get around to tarring the roads in your locality.




I am riding from Portmahomack to Durness in June, so I could take it up there and back to you again just to make sure it travels to the extremes of the country. I'll take a pic of it on Sango Bay as evidence.

There are quite a few "joining up bits" I could help with (no bonj, I'm not trying to grab any glory! ) just because they happen to fall into places I'll be going anyway but which may be a bit "out of the way". 

e.g. I could meet up with Monkey Boy in Stonehaven then take it down into Fife on the same ride and meet up with Tete. It might take a bit of planning re dates. I could also make sure it gets over to Acharcle as I may be going that way as well at some point.


----------



## snorri (11 Feb 2008)

Noodley said:


> I am riding from Portmahomack to Durness in June,


Portmahomack to Durness, yes, that's a route everyone must do before they can call themselves a real cyclist.
Give me a shout nearer the time, the C+ jersey was carried past my door without a stop

PS You mention the month, but not which year.


----------



## Amanda P (11 Feb 2008)

Things are moving then. 

Can someone wake me up when a jersey enters Yorkshire?

Admin, if "your" jersey's going north, I could meet you midwayish, say, Pocklington or Market Weighton and take it on to Northallerton or somewhere like that to meet up with Col. (Probably not in the same day tho!)


----------



## Paulus (12 Feb 2008)

Put me down for a stint in Hertfordshire. I live in the deep south of the county but distance no real problem.


----------



## Noodley (12 Feb 2008)

snorri said:


> ...the C+ jersey was carried past my door without a stop



Hardly surprising with that attitude 

I think you'll find Portmahomack to Durness is the new Paris to Dakar.


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Feb 2008)

@ Paulus,

I'm up in northern herts (Stevenage) and I work in Hatfield. Could probably combine a ride and a handover?


----------



## snorri (12 Feb 2008)

Noodley said:


> I think you'll find Portmahomack to Durness is the new Paris to Dakar.


Indeed indeed.
Tip......... call in at the Portmahomack Golf Club for tea and buns before you set off.


----------



## Paulus (12 Feb 2008)

TheDoctor said:


> @ Paulus,
> 
> I'm up in northern herts (Stevenage) and I work in Hatfield. Could probably combine a ride and a handover?




Sounds good to me.


----------



## Bokonon (12 Feb 2008)

postman said:


> Can i do Leeds to York.With company?More than one member in Leeds.We could be a posse.



I could do that. Or to anywhere else within reasonable distance of Leeds.


----------



## postman (12 Feb 2008)

Bokonon,I live in Meanwood.58 yrs young.Can do nice and steady to York.If dates match up .


----------



## tomb1960 (13 Feb 2008)

Based in Birmingham, I could do Birmingham to anywhere within say 30 miles or the other way round of course.


----------



## walker (14 Feb 2008)

I'll add myself in for north Kent


----------



## postman (14 Feb 2008)

My mate has said he will ride with me to York.So can someone get it to Leeds.


----------



## simonali (14 Feb 2008)

Give me a prod when you're near the Wilts/Somerset border type area, will you?


----------



## Arch (15 Feb 2008)

postman said:


> My mate has said he will ride with me to York.So can someone get it to Leeds.



And I'll recieve in York if I can... Perhaps in cahoots with Mickle, Spandex and DannyG. I/We could take it on to Uncle Phil perhaps?


----------



## Chris James (15 Feb 2008)

postman said:


> My mate has said he will ride with me to York.So can someone get it to Leeds.




Depends which direction it is coming from but if from the Peak / South Pennines then I could do that.


----------



## Fnaar (15 Feb 2008)

There's a long empty bit between me and Edinburgh....


----------



## postman (15 Feb 2008)

That is brill Arch.How about an exchange on the steps of The Minster?We could look at something old worn down with age in need of tlc been hit by passing of time.Anyway less about me.Pass on the jersey on the steps of The Minster.Could be photographed by the Yanks and Japanese.Went out on wednesday there was a little nip in the air.Sorry can i say that?.Looking forward to this.We could meet our handover in Leeds city centre.Everyone knows The Queens Hotel.


----------



## Arch (15 Feb 2008)

postman said:


> That is brill Arch.How about an exchange on the steps of The Minster?We could look at something old worn down with age in need of tlc been hit by passing of time.Anyway less about me.Pass on the jersey on the steps of The Minster.Could be photographed by the Yanks and Japanese.Went out on wednesday there was a little nip in the air.Sorry can i say that?.Looking forward to this.We could meet our handover in Leeds city centre.Everyone knows The Queens Hotel.



Steps of Minster is good! Not much of a ride for me - about 90 seconds! 

Saw a load of oriental (japanese?) tourists on the way in today - you can't blame them for wanting to photograph most of york. After all, when I was in Mexico, it was things like the American style trucks, and the rubber trees growing in the streets that I wanted to take pics of, as it was so utterly alien...


----------



## TheDoctor (15 Feb 2008)

Pretty much all of our architecture is unusual and alien to Japanese eyes. We build stuff out of stone and it lasts hundreds of years, they build from wood and it lasts till the next earth tremor. Then it's quick and easy to rebuild and wait for the next one...

I want to go to Japan. It's a bit far for a jersey ride stint though.


----------



## Arch (15 Feb 2008)

TheDoctor said:


> Pretty much all of our architecture is unusual and alien to Japanese eyes. We build stuff out of stone and it lasts hundreds of years, they build from wood and it lasts till the next earth tremor. Then it's quick and easy to rebuild and wait for the next one...
> 
> I want to go to Japan. It's a bit far for a jersey ride stint though.



Oh yes, i quite understand it! Went on a coach trip in September with a conference from York, to the Lake District and the chinese lady in the seat in front of me was snapping away at ordinary semidetached houses - of course, in China no doubt, I'd be snapping away at ordinary chinese houses...

Yeah, Japan would be cool Such a complete culture shock, I think....


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Feb 2008)

Arch
Is there a general plan for circulation along which we can all figure out a little about how and when we'll participate? Start/finish, go North first via XYZ areas, kinda thing...

Just some loose directional structure...or did I miss that bit?

BTW, looking forward to doing my bit, 40-50 mile radius from Abbers OK by me, happy to cycle along with other locals in relay maybe!


----------



## Arch (15 Feb 2008)

Fab Foodie said:


> Arch
> Is there a general plan for circulation along which we can all figure out a little about how and when we'll participate? Start/finish, go North first via XYZ areas, kinda thing...
> 
> Just some loose directional structure...or did I miss that bit?
> ...




As it stands, I believe, there are two jerseys - one is going to McD in Jersey (how suitable!) with the intention of a pick up by User76 at Easter, and has been bagged by TheDoctor for May to go up some hill or other , and the other may head North. I think it's going to be a case of making it up a bit as we go along - see who's got it, and who is nearby. Wouldn't hurt though, to make tentative links with folk nearby you, so that when it arrives in the area, there's a basic plan in place....

We'll either use this thread, or a freshly started one, and PM's to keep the arrangements going....


----------



## rich p (15 Feb 2008)

Why 2 jerseys - misses the point a bit, no?


----------



## Arch (15 Feb 2008)

rich p said:


> Why 2 jerseys - misses the point a bit, no?



I think Endura said they send two, free. And I think if we are going down the signing route, one jersey might fill up!

We could always try to get each jersey round everyone, and have them meet in a final triumphant event!


----------



## Carwash (15 Feb 2008)

Count me in too. We could do a York meet up, judging by the 'Where are you based?' map.


----------



## summerdays (15 Feb 2008)

> Why don't we do them "on the move"?


As you might be passing it on to me ... you might be slightly disappointed as first I drop the jersey mid-hand-over, then probably cycle over it, and then after picking it up and trying to put it on whilst moving crash into the nearest car. Probably suitable for "you've been framed" type footage!!


----------



## HJ (15 Feb 2008)

Fnaar said:


> There's a long empty bit between me and Edinburgh....



Fnaar
Would you be willing to cycle as far north as Berwick? Or Coldstream, we could do the hand over on the border?


----------



## postman (15 Feb 2008)

Arch,Mickle,Spandex,Dannyg-Any chance of a raised pumps archway for us to ride through .Just to get the tourists interested.Good photo opportunity.Roll on the Relay.


----------



## ash68 (15 Feb 2008)

Hairy Jock said:


> Fnaar
> Would you be willing to cycle as far north as Berwick? Or Coldstream, we could do the hand over on the border?



Hey Fnaar, if you're up to Hairy Jock's sugestion I'd be pleased to ride up there with ya if you'd like a bit company. Think you'r e up in morpeth aren't you. From the looks of things I'll be picking it up from Elmer as he's next one down from me. Is that right Elmer?? I'm in prudhoe so not too far to cycle up to your area.


----------



## Elmer Fudd (15 Feb 2008)

ash68 said:


> Hey Fnaar, if you're up to Hairy Jock's sugestion I'd be pleased to ride up there with ya if you'd like a bit company. Think you'r e up in morpeth aren't you. From the looks of things I'll be picking it up from Elmer as he's next one down from me. Is that right Elmer?? I'm in prudhoe so not too far to cycle up to your area.


Sounds good to me, Just gotta get up the banks coming out of Chester le st. !!


----------



## Jacomus-rides-Gen (15 Feb 2008)

Count me in too!

(better 17 pages late than never eh?


----------



## Maverick Goose (17 Feb 2008)

And me!


----------



## Fnaar (18 Feb 2008)

Hairy Jock said:


> Fnaar
> Would you be willing to cycle as far north as Berwick? Or Coldstream, we could do the hand over on the border?


Hairy Jock, Ash (can't do the multiple quotes thing yet)...
yes, a ride up to Berwick or Coldstream would be fine... I like the handover on the border idea... a good photo opportunity! And Ash, I'd be glad of the company... might even be able to persuade Mrs F to meet us there in the car ( ) and give us a lift back... obv depends on date etc, but in theory that's a go'er.


----------



## postman (18 Feb 2008)

What a brill idea.you posers you.All the best to you guys.


----------



## Tynan (19 Feb 2008)

any eta on these shirts?


----------



## ChrisKH (19 Feb 2008)

Yes, spring will be here soon!


----------



## Tynan (19 Feb 2008)

LS Chris?


----------



## postman (20 Feb 2008)

Cannot stop thinking of your ride in Berwick after seeing it on the news recently.It looks a gorgeous place to cycle.I am thinking of talking to my mate see if he fancies a couple of days away from home. A long weekend b&b near there.


----------



## Arch (20 Feb 2008)

postman said:


> Cannot stop thinking of your ride in Berwick after seeing it on the news recently.It looks a gorgeous place to cycle.I am thinking of talking to my mate see if he fancies a couple of days away from home. A long weekend b&b near there.




It's great cycling country - hilly in parts (most parts!) but the odd flatter ride along the coast - and the hills are mainly short and sharp, so you get up pretty quickly, and then it's Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee down the other side.

Good cafes: The Oxford Tearooms, (closed Mondays), the Honey Farm Bus Cafe (open in Spring/summer at least)... There are others, I'll tell you when I remember them...


----------



## Ranger (20 Feb 2008)

Hairy Jock said:


> Fnaar
> Would you be willing to cycle as far north as Berwick? Or Coldstream, we could do the hand over on the border?



It could do the rounds of Edinburgh and then I can drop it off with Tete (if he tells me which tower of the bridge he lives under) to take up to Noodley


----------



## HJ (20 Feb 2008)

Ranger said:


> It could do the rounds of Edinburgh and then I can drop it off with Tete (if he tells me which tower of the bridge he lives under) to take up to Noodley



I hope so...


----------



## Amanda P (20 Feb 2008)

postman said:


> Cannot stop thinking of your ride in Berwick after seeing it on the news recently.It looks a gorgeous place to cycle.I am thinking of talking to my mate see if he fancies a couple of days away from home. A long weekend b&b near there.



Now there's a thing. My work's taking me there tomorrow and Friday and I was thinking of staying on for the weekend... with a bike in my van.


----------



## ArDee (21 Feb 2008)

I'm in North Hertfordshire as well, at Buntingford, could pick up from the Doctor and drop of to somebody, can I join in?


----------



## Arch (21 Feb 2008)

ArDee said:


> I'm in North Hertfordshire as well, at Buntingford, could pick up from the Doctor and drop of to somebody, can I join in?



Excellent!

*slaps head at stupidity of forgetting to recommend the Lavender Tea Rooms, in Etal, nr Berwick*. Under new ownership since I was last there, but I think it should still be good.


----------



## TheDoctor (21 Feb 2008)

ArDee said:


> I'm in North Hertfordshire as well, at Buntingford, could pick up from the Doctor and drop of to somebody, can I join in?



Hi ArDee, that sounds like a plan. You're about 12 miles from me or so.
Paulus is in as well, but he's a bit further south than us.
we'll bash something together once it starts heading up towards us.
*needs to get fitter*


----------



## Tetedelacourse (21 Feb 2008)

I switch my tower of habitation at vernal equinox so it will depend when you want to get rid Ranger old bean. 

The abolition of tolls has seen property prices on the bridge plummet sadly.


----------



## Jacomus-rides-Gen (23 Feb 2008)

Is there some way I could do my part in this - cycle it into London from Guildford once Barq and I have had a scribble on it?


----------



## yello (23 Feb 2008)

It'd be a hell of a ride but I'm in! Anyone fancy riding down towards Limoges!


----------



## ChrisKH (23 Feb 2008)

Jacomus-rides-Gen said:


> Is there some way I could do my part in this - cycle it into London from Guildford once Barq and I have had a scribble on it?



I'm sure there's a few of us in London who can take it off your hands for the next bit.


----------



## Jacomus-rides-Gen (24 Feb 2008)

Cool!

So is it going to start South and move North up the country?


----------



## Tynan (25 Feb 2008)

yello said:


> It'd be a hell of a ride but I'm in! Anyone fancy riding down towards Limoges!



hey Yello, I've got a place in Payzac about an hour South from you, me and you can 'do France'


----------



## yello (25 Feb 2008)

You're around 150km south of me! I'm about 100km north of Limoges. 

I note Arch is heading this way... maybe we can have a French leg??


----------



## Fnaar (25 Feb 2008)

yello said:


> You're around 150km south of me! I'm about 100km north of Limoges.
> 
> I note Arch is heading this way... *maybe we can have a French leg*??


Une jambe, surely ?


----------



## Arch (25 Feb 2008)

yello said:


> You're around 150km south of me! I'm about 100km north of Limoges.
> 
> I note Arch is heading this way... maybe we can have a French leg??



I am, well, I hope to - money is a bit of a worry right now. And I'll be with friends and they are sorting the route out, and it's all to a bit of a timetable.. But once I'm clearer about it all, I could see - perhaps not take responsibility for carrying the shirt, but manage a meet up...


----------



## Pete (25 Feb 2008)

Tynan said:


> hey Yello, I've got a place in Payzac about an hour South from you, me and you can 'do France'


You're also about 150Km. north of my place in the Lot (assuming you mean '24270 Payzac') - too far for my legs I'm afraid, but if you'd fancy a ride down I can certainly put you up. Where I'd take the jersey on, after that, is problematic - meet up with Arch or anyone else on a French tour, or take it back to UK and deliver it to the 'next in line' here...? Also, very much depends on timing, will probably only be able to fit in 4 or 5 trips down there this year...


----------



## Tynan (25 Feb 2008)

hmmm

some long ol' legs for the French posse

and us two would be starting off in England I presume

yes to 24270

we seem to be short of African posters


----------



## Amanda P (25 Feb 2008)

Well, funnily enough I'll be in Mombasa next week. With a bike.


----------



## Tynan (25 Feb 2008)

excellent, Africa is yours Uncle

just looking for someone in Antarctica then ...


----------



## HJ (25 Feb 2008)

Tynan said:


> excellent, Africa is yours Uncle
> 
> just looking for someone in Antarctica then ...



Mrs HJ (or should that be SWMBO, Dr HJ) is recruiting a PhD student to study penguin poo, and one of her fellow supervisors will have to go to South Georgia to do a spot of penguin spotting and to collect data. We could send it with him, but I don't think he will be taking a bike....


----------



## HJ (25 Feb 2008)

BTW does anyone know when the relay will start??


----------



## Shaun (25 Feb 2008)

I'm now in possession of two freebie XL *Friedly* jerseys for the relay.

I'm starting one of them from *Hull* (hope that's okay with everyone?) and I'm sending the other to MCD in *Jersey* (as per postings around 7th Feb.) for him to hand-over to User76 around Easter time.

I'm afraid I simply haven't had time to keep up with the entire thread so if the plans have changed, please let me know by PM. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Tynan (25 Feb 2008)

this is serious?

dear god!


----------



## bonj2 (25 Feb 2008)

Tynan said:


> hmmm
> 
> some long ol' legs for the French posse
> 
> ...



what's this 'french posse' all about?
Don't recall anybody being in france...


----------



## Noodley (25 Feb 2008)

bonj said:


> what's this 'french posse' all about?
> Don't recall anybody being in france...



well go back a page and read it.


----------



## Tynan (25 Feb 2008)

one in france and two with places in france pretending they'll do french legs

map facist


----------



## Amanda P (25 Feb 2008)

Tynan said:


> excellent, Africa is yours Uncle
> 
> just looking for someone in Antarctica then ...



As I don't have a jersey yet, or anyone to give it to or get it from there, should I collect some authentic African mud or something to spill on it when one finally does come my way?


----------



## magnatom (26 Feb 2008)

Tynan said:


> one in france and two with places in france pretending they'll do french legs




I'd do French legs.....


----------



## walker (26 Feb 2008)

if I get my chance in just over 6 months time I can do my stint In Australia


----------



## Amanda P (26 Feb 2008)

User76 said:


> Houston, we have a problem.
> 
> The first of the southern legs was me, picking up a jersey wearing a jersey in Jersey, from mcd over the Easter weekend. For obvious reasons our holiday to Jersey has been cancelled (we were going to the Youth Hostel) So we need some quick re-arranging, or it'll be stranded on Jersey for ever more! Is anyone else going to Jersey in the near future, to a place that has not turned into a grisly crime scene



I believe you're allowed to camp with a tent on Jersey. And the climate's very nice. 

Or what about switching to another Channel Island and hopping to Jersey for the jersey for the day?


----------



## ChrisKH (26 Feb 2008)

Uncle Phil said:


> I believe you're allowed to camp with a tent on Jersey. And the climate's very nice.
> 
> Or what about switching to another Channel Island and hopping to Jersey for the jersey for the day?



I once spent seven weeks in Jersey on a crammer course between end of March and early May. It was cold, I can tell you, until late April.


----------



## Tynan (26 Feb 2008)

hmm

send one to me in E4

and you'll never see it again


----------



## Arch (26 Feb 2008)

Ah, good to see the plans are falling apart already

How about, McD takes the jersey on a lap of the island, takes some pictures of it, buys it tea and so on, then posts it to Maggot? Or, if we have anyone in Cornwall or somewhere southerly like that. Or the Doc, for his trip to France. It can't be helped, plans being mucked up by a decades old murder case.... I mean, it's a shame if folk can't actually meet, but we just have to make the best of it.


----------



## Shaun (26 Feb 2008)

Well jersey number 1 is now sitting in the out-basket at Hessle post office and should be with MCD, in Jersey, sometime over the next couple of days _(splashed out an extra 34p and sent it first class - I assume that means a boat with two rowers instead of one!?  )_

I'm busy with work and family commitments for the next couple of weeks so it'll be sometime in late March before I can get jersey number 2 going, but I'll let you all know when it starts and where it's going to.

Do we need an official jersey tracking / hand-over thread now?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## postman (26 Feb 2008)

What they get oars .When i was a postie...........


----------



## mcd (26 Feb 2008)

Ah well, there goes Plan A. Maggot, that's a shame about your holiday - another time. 

As long as the jersey gets to him around Easter, then the whole thing is back on track. 

After doing a lap of the island & buying it tea, I could stick the jersey in the post, but it would be better to hand it over. In a week's time I'm passing through Gatwick & Geneva on the way to Chamonix .I'm not going to be in Gatwick for very long, so if someone was to meet me there, they might have to hang around for a bit. Hanging around at Gatwick airport isn't something I'd wish on anyone. So the alternative is for me to hand it to Will in Geneva next Wed evening / Thurs morning. 

How about it Will?


----------



## Jacomus-rides-Gen (26 Feb 2008)

Is there anyone further south bringing it to the guildford area?


----------



## Arch (27 Feb 2008)

Admin said:


> Do we need an official jersey tracking / hand-over thread now?
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun



Perhaps once the first handover/photos are complete? Like a sort of starting gun for a very slow race....


----------



## jashburnham (27 Feb 2008)

Well I'm in Central London but could certainly bring the shirt into Surrey, perhaps Epsom or Box hill, somewhere like that?


----------



## Aperitif (27 Feb 2008)

jashburnham said:


> Well I'm in Central London but could certainly bring the shirt into Surrey, perhaps Epsom or Box hill, somewhere like that?




Maybe there's a 'gang' who could do Windsor Great, Richmond, Regents and Hyde Park for example?

Then, North of Watford...who cares? 

(Only joking NorthofWatforders before you all kick off)


----------



## bonj2 (28 Feb 2008)

Jacomus-rides-Gen said:


> Is there anyone further south bringing it to the guildford area?



do you want me to put you on the map jacomus?
it's not a prerequisite for participation though so up to you if you want to be on it


----------



## ChrisKH (28 Feb 2008)

Aperitif said:


> Maybe there's a 'gang' who could do Windsor Great, Richmond, Regents and Hyde Park for example?
> 
> Then, North of Watford...who cares?
> 
> (Only joking NorthofWatforders before you all kick off)



Well I'm east of Watford, so I don't mind.


----------



## Elmer Fudd (29 Feb 2008)

Admin said:


> I'm now in possession of two freebie XL *Friedly* jerseys for the relay.
> 
> I'm starting one of them from *Hull* (hope that's okay with everyone?) and I'm sending the other to MCD in *Jersey* (as per postings around 7th Feb.) for him to hand-over to User76 around Easter time.
> 
> ...


I was going to ask what is the significance in one of the jerseys starting in Hull   

*Sorrrry Shaun !!*


----------



## ChrisKH (29 Feb 2008)

Elmer Fudd said:


> I was going to ask what is the significance in one of the jerseys starting in Hull
> 
> *Sorrrry Shaun !!*



I understand the brief is that it goes to Hell, Hull & Halifax. So that's one out of the way.


----------



## Arch (29 Feb 2008)

ChrisKH said:


> I understand the brief is that it goes to Hell, Hull & Halifax. So that's one out of the way.



No, two. Hell and Hull are interchangeable...


----------



## Jacomus-rides-Gen (29 Feb 2008)

bonj said:


> do you want me to put you on the map jacomus?
> it's not a prerequisite for participation though so up to you if you want to be on it



[Captain Jean Luc Picard]

Make it so.

[/Captain Jean Luc Picard]


----------



## will (29 Feb 2008)

*French/Swiss Relay*



> Hanging around at Gatwick airport isn't something I'd wish on anyone. So the alternative is for me to hand it to Will in Geneva next Wed evening / Thurs morning.
> 
> How about it Will?


MCD contacted me and we have tentative plans to meet up near Geneva near my house after/during his ski trip mid March

Looking forward to it. Hopefully my spare road bike will not be too small - but I'm keeping the one with the graphite water bottle holder. 

At his suggestion - weather/snow permitting, we have ambitious plans. The mountain behind my house. 

My suggestion was that whoever is the weaker rider (me!!!) will let the other do the chatting on the steep parts - about 8 of these:


----------



## Noodley (29 Feb 2008)

will said:


> ...the steep parts - about 8 of these:



Gulp!!! 

(but at least it looks like a good road surface)


----------



## Arch (1 Mar 2008)

will said:


> My suggestion was that whoever is the weaker rider (me!!!) will let the other do the chatting on the steep parts - about 8 of these:




First time I went to a Bikeright at Longridge Towers just outside Berwick on Tweed, I arrived a the same time as another chap. As we rode that last steep hill towards the school, he introduced himself and asked my name. After a pause, he said "oh, perhaps you'd rather not tell me" I had to gasp "Yes.... Fine... Wait.... Top .... Of... Hill...."


----------



## mcd (1 Mar 2008)

*The Eagle has landed*

The CC Jersey has arrived on Jersey! 
Much to the interest of some of the locals:





http://www.flickr.com/photos/41052152@N00/2301523561/





http://www.flickr.com/photos/41052152@N00/2301524531/

Yes, I know, a bit cheesy, but the farm's just across the road so it had to be done  
The challenge is now for someone to find some friedly friesians!


----------



## postman (1 Mar 2008)

Love those two photos.Now would you all start sending your photos to.Endura,the e mail is alan@endura.co.uk he wants to keep up with all our photos for this summer.Please do it it will be great publicity for our shirt.It may finish up in reception on the photo board.Who knows HAIRY JOCK may get Alan to sign it with a visit to Endura.


----------



## postman (1 Mar 2008)

Silly me.The photos not the shirt.


----------



## HJ (1 Mar 2008)

postman said:


> Love those two photos.Now would you all start sending your photos to.Endura,the e mail is alan@endura.co.uk he wants to keep up with all our photos for this summer.



He could of course just join the forum and read about it just like the rest of us... but there is no harm in building up good will, he might offer us a cracking deal on the next order



> Please do it it will be great publicity for our shirt.It may finish up in reception on the photo board.Who knows HAIRY JOCK may get Alan to sign it with a visit to Endura.



Now there is an idea, wee ride out to Livingston with the Edinburgh crowd before sending it on its way northward... 



postman said:


> Silly me.The photos not the shirt.



They are not having the shirt back...


----------



## Will1985 (1 Mar 2008)

I can confirm that Alan has said they will lurk occasionally to see the progress.


----------



## Elmer Fudd (1 Mar 2008)

Have I missed a general route run of the 2 shirts ? Or is it a take it as it comes relay ? What about setting up map routes of each jersey on Giggle?
I'd be prepared to do it ( he whispered quietly ) would just need to suss out how to do blue or red markers.


----------



## summerdays (2 Mar 2008)

I don't think we have set out a general route.... I think it will be fairly random ... but it would be nice to have it marked on a map (I heard that whisper). Could we have a possible route or would it quickly get out of date?


----------



## Jacomus-rides-Gen (2 Mar 2008)

dunno - as long as I get to transport it at some point I'm happy!!


----------



## mondobongo (2 Mar 2008)

Likewise.


----------



## Arch (3 Mar 2008)

There's no confirmed route, although a few bunches of folk have started to make tentative possible arrangements. I think that's the best way - a set route is bound to mean someone misses out because they aren't in the right place at the right time. And there's no time limit - I think it's right that everyone who wants to gets a chance to take part, even if it becomes a tour of epic proportions. I think the only stipulation is that TheDoctor wants to have a jersey to take up some hill in France in May.


----------



## yello (3 Mar 2008)

Arch said:


> I think the only stipulation is that TheDoctor wants to have a jersey to take up some hill in France in May.



Geneva wasn't it? Or thereabouts. That's around 450km from me.... but I fancy a ride!!


----------



## TheDoctor (4 Mar 2008)

yello said:


> Geneva wasn't it? Or thereabouts. That's around 450km from me.... but I fancy a ride!!



It was Mont Ventoux, actually. I'll be leaving on 2 May, and going up from Sault, all things being equal.


----------



## groucho (6 Mar 2008)

Pingggggg I'm here in Penarth almost in Cardiff, can collect from Chepstow??


----------



## Trillian (7 Mar 2008)

summerdays said:


> I don't think we have set out a general route.... I think it will be fairly random ... but it would be nice to have it marked on a map (I heard that whisper). Could we have a possible route or would it quickly get out of date?



was just thinking, having one travel from lands end to john o groats transported only by cyclists (no post) would be an amusing challenge

almost like a relay


----------



## gezza (11 Mar 2008)

can i join in??? pretty please !!!! i am going to a family reunion over in Toronto Canada on August 20th for 6 days so i could get a picture taken with a very nice air hostess from Air Canada and from the day trip to Niagra Falls


----------



## tdr1nka (14 Mar 2008)

Reporting in.
Any plans from the London posse?


----------



## gezza (14 Mar 2008)

dare i say it,but it could accompany me in the front of my "he says with sharp intake of breath" TAXI for a day or two around london

or is that tantamount to treason????


----------



## Rhythm Thief (14 Mar 2008)

groucho said:


> Pingggggg I'm here in Penarth almost in Cardiff, can collect from Chepstow??



That's my sort of area. I can easily get it to Chepstow, if someone delivers it to Monmouth. Is it going North - South?


----------



## Arch (14 Mar 2008)

I think it's going wherever the fancy takes it!


----------



## Shaun (14 Mar 2008)

One of them is still sat on the desk at my office awaiting its maiden voyage.

I'm deep into managing the putting-back-in and contractors at our house at the moment so it'll be a few weeks before I can do anything with it.

I'm planning on taking a day off and combining the hand-over with my first 100 miler (weather permitting) - I'll make arrangements nearer the time for handing it over to someone.

I'm itching to get the relay started and kicking off the _fun_ 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## HJ (14 Mar 2008)

Any new on where the Jersey jersey has got to so far, has it left the island, are there any plans for it to do so, or has it been eaten by a cow??


----------



## will (16 Mar 2008)

*The Jersey visits Switzerland and France*

This morning it was raining, very windy, and cold. So I sat by the phone waiting (hoping?) for Keith (MCD) to cancel. But he is Scottish not Australian, so canceling never crossed his mind.

Keith was visiting nearby Chamonix, and we had made plans to meet and get together for a ride. 

We had never met, and don't know each other - but let me say what a thoroughly decent guy he is. We had a load of fun. 

After fixing his pedals on my spare road bike, we took the mandatory jersey photo and set-off up Le Saleve - the big mountain overlooking Geneva and the lake. Don't worry, I took the jersey off before sweating. 

It can be very steep in parts, and as we got to know each other, I encouraged him to do most of the talking, while I pretended I was feeling no pain. It's a superb car free route. And though the Alps views were blocked by dark clouds, we were able to see Lake Annecy in the distance. 

As it began to snow(!), we reached 1,350 metres (about 4500 feet), where the road was still closed due to snow. 

Keith being an Alps rookie, borrowed my spare jacket for the cold descent. 

A thoroughly enjoyable ride! Back at my house, over pizza, we sat around congratulating ourselves for getting out on a great route on such a dodgy day. 

And the cycling gods were smiling on us as it is pouring this afternoon. 

Anyone interested in more photos and maps of today's ride, I threw it on my blog: 

http://www.cycling-challenge.com/the-great-cycle-chat-jersey-relay/

PS - I signed the jersey but left it with Keith as he is returning to the UK in the next few days.


----------



## bonj2 (16 Mar 2008)

excellent! 

will - bloody hell is that really your house? it's massive!


----------



## will (16 Mar 2008)

hehe, 

I wish. Just a fancy hotel up in the woods. They don't let riff-raff like me on the grounds


----------



## Aperitif (16 Mar 2008)

Excellent reportage will...no stopping for snow either..."Where there's a way, there's a will!"


----------



## longers (16 Mar 2008)

Great to see it starting in such a glorious location .

Great photo's by you too MCD by the way.


----------



## HJ (16 Mar 2008)

Way to go Will and MCD, fantastic, where next...


----------



## Arch (17 Mar 2008)

Excellent!

BTW, have we ever had a situation of forummers meeting up and not saying how nice the other person is? I don't remember anyone ever saying "I met that Arch, and she turned out to be a right old cow...." or the like

Either, we're all really nice, or all careful about who we meet up with!


----------



## mcd (17 Mar 2008)

It was a very inspiring ride - looks like there's loads of good cycling in the Geneva / Annecy area. Will took us along a very nice route, and he was a very accomodating host. If all the handovers are half as good as this, we've all got something to look forward to.

Where next? It's on its way to User76 in the South West.


----------



## summerdays (17 Mar 2008)

Is there going to be a separate thread for recording the progress and photos, map etc?


----------



## Arch (17 Mar 2008)

That would be good! This one could stay for arrangments... Admin?


----------



## Shaun (17 Mar 2008)

Done - took some flippin' doing though - I've basically copied Will's account into the head of the thread and stuck it for further posts as the hand-overs take place.

The actual arrangements and discussions can take place here, although I've un-stuck this thread to avoid any confusion. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Cathryn (17 Mar 2008)

Dammit, I'm late as ever...but can I wear the Jersey during it's Leeds stint as well?? Loving this idea!!


----------



## postman (17 Mar 2008)

I would count it an honour to join you on your jersey handover.I have suggested Leeds to York Minster steps and a handover to the loverly Arch.


----------



## Cathryn (17 Mar 2008)

I think I'm joining you, aren't I? I'm sure you got in there first!! But thank you for a very gallant reply. Do we have a date for the jerseyfest?


----------



## Shaun (17 Mar 2008)

I'm going to organise a day off sometime in the next two weeks to start Jersey 2 on it's way.

I want to combine the jersey hand-over with my first 100 miler (or more, depending on conditons and how early I get up in the morning ) and wouldn't mind sharing the ride with any number of CC members.

I live in Hull (currently residing here) so if we can work out a route that gets the jersey well on it's way, and gets me my 100 miles in, that'll do nicely! 

Cheers,
Shaun

PS. Can we _not_ include the A1079 - did that to York last year and think I was lucky to get home alive!


----------



## Shaun (17 Mar 2008)

Oh, and I've made this thread a _Sticky_ again so we can easily find it to make arrangement for the hand-overs


----------



## Arch (18 Mar 2008)

postman said:


> I would count it an honour to join you on your jersey handover.I have suggested Leeds to York Minster steps and a handover to the loverly Arch.



Not sure who this loverly arch is, but if you mean me, that sounds great - it would good if we could get a leeds posse and york posse together. No dates as yet, but I'm thinking jersey 2 is already up here in the right end of the country. Perhaps if Shaun could work out a way to get it to Leeds, and then it be brought to York... I would say bring it to york and the leeds posse collect, but then the york posse would end up riding about 100 yards with it...


----------



## postman (18 Mar 2008)

*Handover of jersey*

Cathryn you can wear it.I have a xxl 48-50 OBESE size shirt.So i doubt it would fit me.And Arch i would like to visit York i have not been for ages on my bike.It is slowly getting together.And i am sure we could finfd a nice tea shoppe.


----------



## Shaun (18 Mar 2008)

So, if I set of early enough, do you think I could cycle to Leeds and then carry on to York with the Leeds possie?

Or would that be too much for one day?


----------



## Arch (18 Mar 2008)

Admin said:


> So, if I set of early enough, do you think I could cycle to Leeds and then carry on to York with the Leeds possie?
> 
> Or would that be too much for one day?



Well, you know your legs better than I do...

You'd be doubling back of course, from Leeds to York, putting you on the way home...

*goes away to look at maps*


----------



## Arch (18 Mar 2008)

Ok, a straight line from hull to leeds is 90km (60ish miles?). But that does use the A63 - so a cycle route might be longer...

Leeds York is 40km - er... *frantic maths* 26?ish miles?. Again, a direct route, there are nicer ones, probably longer.

So direct, you're looking at 90ish miles, 130km. You could maybe make that into 100. You'd then need to stay in York, or train back... 

York-Hull btw, 60km (40m), but that's direct via the A1079....


----------



## Arch (18 Mar 2008)

Arch said:


> Ok, a straight line from hull to leeds is 90km (60ish miles?). But that does use the A63 - so a cycle route might be longer...
> 
> Leeds York is 40km - er... *frantic maths* 26?ish miles?. Again, a direct route, there are nicer ones, probably longer.
> 
> ...




plus you'd need to be getting to leeds in time for the leeds posse to do out, tea and cakes, and back....


----------



## Shaun (18 Mar 2008)

I'll have to look into this a bit further. 

Can I get an idea from the Leeds possie where they'd like to meet up? Maybe post a Google Map link so I can work out a route to the spot, and a rough idea of what time we'd need to meet up to make it viable to get you all to York and back (not too bothered about me, I've got all day )


----------



## Arch (18 Mar 2008)

Bearing in mind that a decent cyclig route will be longer, if you didn't want to go all the way into leeds, Tadcaster is about half way between leeds and York, and I know it can be a nice ride the back way from there to York....


----------



## Cathryn (18 Mar 2008)

postman said:


> I have a xxl 48-50 OBESE size shirt..



That would make a wicked photo!!!


----------



## simonali (18 Mar 2008)

mcd said:


> Where next? It's on its way to User76 in the South West.



I'm not toooo far from there. About 35 miles I reckon. Which way was User76 taking it?


----------



## Baggy (18 Mar 2008)

simonali said:


> I'm not toooo far from there. About 35 miles I reckon. Which way was User76 taking it?



Oh, and me, Chuffy and Andy Gates are all near Exeter depending what User76 had in mind...

Sorry, I've not really been keeping up on here


----------



## postman (18 Mar 2008)

I could and would do Tadcaster to save you the miles admin.We could meet up with Cathryn at our church.Can we do it after the easter holiday and could it be on a Saturday i can stay out longer.Your escort Cathryn would be a couple of well over 50 somethings well 58 .But perfect gentlemen.I love York and to handover on The Minster steps to Arch would be brilliant.


----------



## bonj2 (18 Mar 2008)

all sounding very grand...


----------



## Amanda P (18 Mar 2008)

Admin said:


> I'll have to look into this a bit further.
> 
> Can I get an idea from the Leeds possie where they'd like to meet up? Maybe post a Google Map link so I can work out a route to the spot, and a rough idea of what time we'd need to meet up to make it viable to get you all to York and back (not too bothered about me, I've got all day )



Putting a spanner in the works here...

There was a plan suggested (several pages ago now) that the Hull Jersey might work its way north, perhaps towards some Darlington folk. No reason it can't go via York as well, of course.

I might be able to plug a gap between Hull and York and/or Darlington. Crossing the Wolds would be a lot more fun than batting along the A1079... The White Rose route from Hull to York via Beverly would be a good one. All road bike-able, mostly on quiet back roads but not overly indirect.

And I'm back now (have been away) and needing to get my legs going. Just need to get over the Delhi belly now....


----------



## Cathryn (18 Mar 2008)

We could do it as my first ride with the gammy leg! That would be brilliant.


----------



## Shaun (19 Mar 2008)

The only day I can get a whole entire day to myself is April 22nd.

Will this date work for anyone else?

Ideally I'd like to go to Leeds, join a possie to York, do the York hand-over (I assume it's going North thereafter), then head back to Hull so I can get my 100 miles in.

If I post my route I could arrange to meet people along the way or others could join in part-way along the route, maybe even do a series of mini hand-overs and I just tag-along to get my miles in?

Sorry for making it a Tuesday, but my hands are tied and it's really the only day I can manage.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Arch (19 Mar 2008)

Well, I'm probably able to be free on a Tuesday, unless I get a job before then. And that ain't looking so likely. Postman, do I remember that you are retired? (but I see, you asked for a saturday for the best) Cathryn?

I hadn't forgotton you Uncle Phil, but these days I'm a bear of little brain and am having trouble thinking of too many things at once! 

I suppose the thing is balancing our various desires (perhaps, that's too strong a word!) to meet up with a sensible jersey route. No reason the jersey can't double back and go round in circles though, if that's the best way to make sure we all get to have fun and a nice ride...


It might be that hull-york (poss via Uncle Phil) has to be a different outing to leeds-york. I've got a feeling I'm going to end up riding the 500 yards from my flat to the Minster and back! Plus there are all the other Yorkies....


----------



## Christopher (19 Mar 2008)

Assuming the jersey goes north from Admin to Scotland, how is it getting back south again? 

I would be willing to meet *Rab* Somewhere in Galloway (say Kirkconnel) and then move it southwards through long w/e rides to Mondobongo or Punkypossum in the Preston area...


----------



## buggi (19 Mar 2008)

can i play. i live in Solihull, 8 miles south of Birmingham. Can do a 40 - 60 mile round trip if that helps?


----------



## abchandler (19 Mar 2008)

User is Birmingham too. I'm in Bromsgrove and Speicher and others are Worcester way, so a Midlands leg is starting to form I think


----------



## postman (19 Mar 2008)

*Meeting up.*

Arch,Yes i am and it is super.Iam also a house husband.With two grand girls aged 12 and 10.I have to do the school run.And make our dinners.We also have a couple of chaps from church who want to be part of this fantastic event.And we can all have long saturdays.Is there a way around this so we all get a little part of the action.


----------



## Arch (19 Mar 2008)

I'm sure we can sort something - maybe we just have to forego everyone meeting at once. Sad, but bound to happen, trying to arrange so many people...

Admin could come to York and back, for his 100miles, and meet me, and then I could perambulate it around york in the ensuing days/weeks meeting York folk, maybe out to Uncle phil? and then either bring it back or uncle phil bring it back and the leeds posse could come over and collect... Or Uncle phil ride over to meet the leeds posse handover, if we can arrange dates?


----------



## Chris James (19 Mar 2008)

If the jersey goes from York to Leeds then I could either pick it up or meet up en route with some of the Leeds crowd and then send it on its way over the Pennines. I seem to recall that about thirty pages earlier Bonj and Longers suggested meeting up at the Ladybower for a handover? Or it could go over Holme Moss if that was more photogenic!

Mind you, I now have a four week old son who cries all night and a demented wife so getting out of the house might not be easy and I am as weak as a baby myself!


----------



## summerdays (19 Mar 2008)

Baggy said:


> Oh, and me, Chuffy and Andy Gates are all near Exeter depending what User76 had in mind...
> 
> Sorry, I've not really been keeping up on here



At one point User76 was going to bring it Bristol direction, towards me and any others but it could go south maybe ... any ideas how to get it back up this direction again?

(I've no idea what kind of miles User76 wants to do... I'm only able to do about 20 I reckon maximum - so I could get it from one side of Bristol to the other). I did wonder if I could manage to cycle as far as the Severn Bridge for a hand over that direction. (I know I'm a wimp )


----------



## Cathryn (19 Mar 2008)

Arch said:


> Well, I'm probably able to be free on a Tuesday, unless I get a job before then. And that ain't looking so likely. Postman, do I remember that you are retired? (but I see, you asked for a saturday for the best) Cathryn?
> 
> It might be that hull-york (poss via Uncle Phil) has to be a different outing to leeds-york. I've got a feeling I'm going to end up riding the 500 yards from my flat to the Minster and back! Plus there are all the other Yorkies....



I can only do weekends...booo. But don't worry about me, I'm not able to cycle at this precise moment, so would hate to cause lots of rejigging and to not be able to participate. See what seems best for the majority and I'll try to join in!!


----------



## postman (19 Mar 2008)

*Congrats to Chris.*

Well done .Babies soon get into a routine.And you will get some sleep.And you will find some time .Support each other.We will sort some kind of route eventually .This is not a race.


----------



## Amanda P (19 Mar 2008)

Arch said:


> Admin could come to York and back, for his 100miles, and meet me, and then I could perambulate it around york in the ensuing days/weeks meeting York folk, maybe out to Uncle phil? and then either bring it back or uncle phil bring it back and the leeds posse could come over and collect... Or Uncle phil ride over to meet the leeds posse handover, if we can arrange dates?



Unless April is exceptionally fine, or exceptionally wet, I will be working in the field (quite literally) on April 22nd, so rule me out for that.

Any of the other suggestions, particularly if they happen 12th/13th April, or in May, I can do. Or I could just be part of the York Posse for a bit.


----------



## Chris James (19 Mar 2008)

Thanks Postman. This is our second and the oldest is only 21 months but we have already forgotten how hard it was at first! Mind you, having a lunatic toddler running around the house keeps me in shape...


----------



## postman (19 Mar 2008)

*Babies*

I was 46 and 48 when we had out two girls.I bet you are still a young un yet.Christmas is just so different with children.


----------



## longers (19 Mar 2008)

Congratulations Chris and Mrs James .

I think a jersey should go over Holme Moss, I'd ride to Holmfirth for a trip out over there no problem.


----------



## Shaun (19 Mar 2008)

Okay sounds good to me. I'll work out a route to York and back that gets my 100 miles in, and I'll do the hand-over with Arch.

Arch can then make arrangements with the Leeds possie, and it can carry on from there.

Arch - I'll PM you nearer the time to arrange a meet. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Mar 2008)

abchandler said:


> User is Birmingham too. I'm in Bromsgrove and Speicher and others are Worcester way, so a Midlands leg is starting to form I think


Throw Buggi into the equation and I could link-up and take it due south from Brum (meet, dunno Stratford or so) and then those of us around here might be able to link it east or west or summat?

We need a general sense of direction for these things...


----------



## Fnaar (20 Mar 2008)

Admin said:


> Okay sounds good to me. I'll work out a route to York and back that gets my 100 miles in, and I'll do the hand-over with Arch.
> 
> Arch can then make arrangements with the Leeds possie, and it can carry on from there.
> 
> ...


...and if it makes it up to Northumberland, I can still get it up (oo'er) to the Scottich border


----------



## Chris James (20 Mar 2008)

longers said:


> Congratulations Chris and Mrs James .
> 
> I think a jersey should go over Holme Moss, I'd ride to Holmfirth for a trip out over there no problem.



Thanks Longers. I have passed on the congrats to Rosey too. 

The plan sounds good. Any others fancying the route are obviously also welcome to toil up Holme Moss - they can drag me!


----------



## postman (20 Mar 2008)

*Handover*

Ihave just spoken to my mate Dave.When we have arranged with Cathryn to ride to York to meet Arch.We can arrange a day A saturday to go down to LADYBOWER.To hand on to Chris,Longers and Bonj.If that is ok.I can then baptise my new off road bike.We are looking at May.If Cathryn is fit and well for a ride to York.


----------



## Chris James (20 Mar 2008)

I'll worry about this a bit nearer to May. I am happy to try to fit in with whatever. Postman - you have potentially just made my ride much harder! Looks like I might end up going over Strines Moor ... nooooooo!!!

Or you could hand over to Bonj and Longers who could later meet up with me, do Holme Moss and maybe send it over Greenfield to Dan-bo.

Anyway, the more circuitous the route, the more landmarks passed and the more fun had the better as far as I am concerned.


----------



## HJ (20 Mar 2008)

I am surprised that no one has noticed the error in the Official CycleChat Jersey's Relay - Journal thread where Jersey 1 starts the relay somewhere in France. When it actually started off in Jersey!


----------



## Arch (21 Mar 2008)

Admin said:


> Okay sounds good to me. I'll work out a route to York and back that gets my 100 miles in, and I'll do the hand-over with Arch.
> 
> Arch can then make arrangements with the Leeds possie, and it can carry on from there.
> 
> ...




Ok. If my circumstances change, I'll try and let you know in good time. I'm afraid my life is all a bit up in the air at the moment for various reasons, but I'll try not to let anyone down at the last minute.

It looks like I might currently be a fixed point, rather than riding anywhere... Perhaps I could end up doing a loop out to meet admin on his way in, or go for a ride part way back with the leeds posse, or perhaps fit in a round trip out to meet uncle phil... So maybe if Admin can make the 22nd, the leeds posse might be looking at early May? Not sure what I'll be doing the last week of April, might be busy....

April 12th is no good for me, I'm going to the zoo with tdr1nka and TheDoctor to see a baby elephant!


----------



## bonj2 (21 Mar 2008)

Chris James said:


> I'll worry about this a bit nearer to May. I am happy to try to fit in with whatever. Postman - you have potentially just made my ride much harder! Looks like I might end up going over Strines Moor ... nooooooo!!!
> 
> Or you could hand over to Bonj and Longers who could later meet up with me, do Holme Moss and maybe send it over Greenfield to Dan-bo.
> 
> Anyway, the more circuitous the route, the more landmarks passed and the more fun had the better as far as I am concerned.



I've ne'er been further north than t' derwent. I have no concept of what's past there!


----------



## Arch (21 Mar 2008)

bonj said:


> I've ne'er been further north than t' derwent. I have no concept of what's past there!



Wolves, bonj, and bears and stuff.


----------



## postman (21 Mar 2008)

*Handover*

Bonj have suggested Dave my cycling buddy and me.Meet up with you and Longers at Ladybower.We two can then have an off road experience. ARCH,have just sent you a pm.MAY 17TH IS OK WITH CATHRYN.So we would like to meet up with you then.


----------



## Danny (21 Mar 2008)

postman said:


> Bonj have suggested Dave my cycling buddy and me.Meet up with you and Longers at Ladybower.We two can then have an off road experience. ARCH,have just sent you a pm.MAY 17TH IS OK WITH CATHRYN.So we would like to meet up with you then.



If you guys let me know the details I may be able to join in the fun (depending on whether my mum decides to come and visit that weekend).


----------



## postman (21 Mar 2008)

*Handover.*

Dannyg,It is our plan to meet Arch 17th May.Then move the jersey on at Ladbower later in May 24 or 31 .If that can be arranged .Nothing set in concrete yet.So others are not waiting for it to continue the journey.


----------



## gezza (21 Mar 2008)

guys,i put a reply on another page, I am off to Toronto in August(20th) for a week

I could take it with me,and although i wont be cycling i can take it to Niagara Falls on the day trip and could get it washed at the same time(obviously i will dry it naturally) a few snaps will be taken and maybe even one with an Air Canada hostess,i am willing to travel ooop north to collect 

cheers


----------



## Danny (21 Mar 2008)

postman said:


> Dannyg,It is our plan to meet Arch 17th May.Then move the jersey on at Ladbower later in May 24 or 31 .If that can be arranged .Nothing set in concrete yet.So others are not waiting for it to continue the journey.


OK, keep me posted - hopefully I can ride some of the way with you or at least be there for the handover.


----------



## bonj2 (21 Mar 2008)

postman said:


> Bonj have suggested Dave my cycling buddy and me.Meet up with you and Longers at Ladybower.We two can then have an off road experience. ARCH,have just sent you a pm.MAY 17TH IS OK WITH CATHRYN.So we would like to meet up with you then.



well there's lots of good riding round ladybower, some of which i know, some of which i'm yet to explore. Quite harsh gritstone, can kill brake pads quite quickly.


----------



## buggi (21 Mar 2008)

i should say i'll be away between 22nd and 28th July


----------



## Arch (22 Mar 2008)

gezza said:


> guys,i put a reply on another page, I am off to Toronto in August(20th) for a week
> 
> I could take it with me,and although i wont be cycling i can take it to Niagara Falls on the day trip and could get it washed at the same time(obviously i will dry it naturally) a few snaps will be taken and maybe even one with an Air Canada hostess,i am willing to travel ooop north to collect
> 
> cheers



Just beware of the washing - I think the plan is to get everyone to sign it as they go, so we don't want to risk washing all the signatures off. We should all try to use permenent marker to sign though, in case of calamity...

Dannyg, once we have a time arranged for the york handover, we'll keep you posted...


----------



## gezza (22 Mar 2008)

Arch said:


> Just beware of the washing - I think the plan is to get everyone to sign it as they go, so we don't want to risk washing all the signatures off. We should all try to use permenent marker to sign though, in case of calamity...



tis true !!!

i'll just make do with the Air Canada Stewardess then 

can i claim a prize for having the jersey at the highest altitude??? 40000ft should win it !!!!


----------



## Noodley (22 Mar 2008)

I thought it was a relay rather than "take a jersey on holiday with you"


----------



## gezza (22 Mar 2008)

Noodley said:


> I thought it was a relay rather than "take a jersey on holiday with you"



got to occupy myself for a 8 hour flight somehow


----------



## bonj2 (22 Mar 2008)

Noodley said:


> I thought it was a relay rather than "take a jersey on holiday with you"



yeah... *suspicious*

maybe we should start a separate "take a photo of yourself and your bike in a famous place" challenge...
or maybe not necessarily even famous, just interesting.
One of the car forums i was once on (for toyota celicas) had an extremely successful long running thread which basically went along the lines of someone sets a challenge, such as take a photo of your celica in the vicinity of a nominated famous building, then the first person to do it got to set the next challenge. It obviously degenerated to not just famous buildings but anything, like football club/statue/fountain/particular old or rare car/ etc, but still very successful.


----------



## mcd (23 Mar 2008)

gezza said:


> can i claim a prize for having the jersey at the highest altitude???



Highest altitude (in the with-proof-but-without-a-bike sub category) currently stands at 3,842m - or 12,602 in old money:






http://www.flickr.com/photos/41052152@N00/2347877403/



Noodley said:


> I thought it was a relay rather than "take a jersey on holiday with you"



Aguille du Midi is near Mont Blanc - which is near Geneva. I wasn't on holiday. No really, I wasn't. Just a wee detour on my way to meet up with Will. Honest guv!!!

Is there a map to mark where the jersey has been?


----------



## bonj2 (23 Mar 2008)

mcd said:


> Is there a map to mark where the jersey has been?



If you want to take charge of creating one please feel free to...I will if you want tho', tell me where it's been (i.e. grid coords/google map links/something) enough of them to give an unambiguous route and I'll plot it on.


----------



## Noodley (23 Mar 2008)

mcd said:


> I wasn't on holiday. No really, I wasn't. Just a wee detour on my way to meet up with Will. Honest guv!!!



That's different as you were planning on meeting up with will. Not just taking it to add to your baggage costs


----------



## Aperitif (23 Mar 2008)

bonj said:


> If you want to take charge of creating one please feel free to...I will if you want tho', tell me where it's been (i.e. grid coords/google map links/something) enough of them to give an unambiguous route and I'll plot it on.



I vote for bonj - good on you! Well done mcd.


----------



## buggi (24 Mar 2008)

> Well that's no excuse. You can take it to Amsterdam with you.




Actually, it'll be my charity bike ride to Paris... and i suppose i could take it with me and get a piccy under the Eiffel tower. but it needs to be with me by 21st July. then when i return me and Caz will take it to the next person (i have roped Caz in, because she lives about 4 miles from me and we will ride together to the next person)


----------



## caz (24 Mar 2008)

What? Did I hear my name being banded about? How can I keep a low profile :?:? So long as I'm around at the time and don't have to cycle too far, I'm happy to keep Buggi company!


----------



## Rab (27 Mar 2008)

Frustruck said:


> Assuming the jersey goes north from Admin to Scotland, how is it getting back south again?
> 
> I would be willing to meet *Rab* Somewhere in Galloway (say Kirkconnel) and then move it southwards through long w/e rides to Mondobongo or Punkypossum in the Preston area...




Just got back to this thread

Frustruck - happy to meet you anywhere in Galloway, will travel further than Kirkconnel if necessary. Happy to knock in a 100 mile+ ride if that helps out


----------



## longers (27 Mar 2008)

Postman - sounds good, I can't make the last weekend in May though as I'm going to the Company of Cyclists show in Nottingham. 
If you and Bonj are going off-road will your mate (Dave?) fancy a ride up Winnats Pass and then round by Edale and we could all meet up in the Woodbine Cafe in Hope? 

I like Bonj's idea about challenges though. Very good.


----------



## mcd (29 Mar 2008)

Phew! That's a relief! I sent it by recorded delivery, but the tracking web site wasn't giving away much about it's progress. I was a bit worried that I was going to have to phone up and speak french murder the French language to some poor sod to try and find out what was happening to it!

Welcome to anyone who has just joined up from ACF. If you want to take part, check the map for CCers in your area, and this thread for what is as close as you'll get to a plan of where it's going next.


----------



## simonali (31 Mar 2008)

Has it been decided where it's going next yet?


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Apr 2008)

Can I repeat a plea to have one of the jerseys by May 2nd, so I can cycle up Mont Ventoux with it?


----------



## Arch (9 Apr 2008)

TheDoctor said:


> Can I repeat a plea to have one of the jerseys by May 2nd, so I can cycle up Mont Ventoux with it?



Might be an idea to liaise with User76 - might have to be a postal job I guess. The Northern jersey is due (as it stands, I think) to arrive with me late April and be collected by the Leeds posse mid may, so I guess that could also be posted to you, if you were able to post it back in time.

I think I like the idea of the jerseys going off on trips like this, even if it doesn't absolutely fit in with the relay. After all, there's no time limit, and it's all just a bit of fun...


----------



## GrahamG (14 Apr 2008)

Well the Cheddar-Bristol leg is being sorted. Where should it go after that?


----------



## Smeggers (14 Apr 2008)

Bit late in the game - but if you need someone for a South Cheshire leg then gis a shout.


----------



## Shaun (14 Apr 2008)

Just to confirm, I'll be delivering the second (Northern) jersey to Arch next Tuesday.

Combining it with my first 100 miler, so let's hope it's not too windy!!!


----------



## Arch (14 Apr 2008)

Admin said:


> Just to confirm, I'll be delivering the second (Northern) jersey to Arch next Tuesday.
> 
> Combining it with my first 100 miler, so let's hope it's not too windy!!!



Well, ideally you want "Easterly 4 or 5, backing Westerly 5 or 6 later...."


----------



## punkypossum (14 Apr 2008)

I missed most of this thread and could not be bothered to read through all 30-odd pages, however, if there is still space/time could I take part? I could get it from Preston to York (by cheating and taking the train) or from York to Holland if we have any members there... Or any SMALL leg round here I suppose, but taking it abroad would be more fun!!!


----------



## Arch (14 Apr 2008)

punkypossum said:


> I missed most of this thread and could not be bothered to read through all 30-odd pages, however, if there is still space/time could I take part? I could get it from Preston to York (by cheating and taking the train) or from York to Holland if we have any members there... Or any SMALL leg round here I suppose, but taking it abroad would be more fun!!!



I'm sure you can get a turn. There's no defined 'end' to this enterprise - I'd be happy to see it go on and on and round and round until everyone who wanted to had taken part, or for ever, whichever was sooner! It's mainly a way for folk to meet up to swap, or perhaps to get a pic of the jersey somewhere cool...


----------



## simonali (15 Apr 2008)

Graham, I'm in Westbury, Wilts and could meet you in Bath if you like?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (15 Apr 2008)

Is there some place we/someone can keep a vague track of where/when the jersey(s) will be such that others can jump in between dates and/or join with others on already set dates to aid the transfer process?

I'm unsure exactly how this could be done other than starting a thread and adding/amending to it as people join in...

Example: 

*York -> Leeds on May 12th.
Arch* + *A.N.Other* meeting at 6.30am by the Cathedral followed by some removal of roof lead to sell/swap for ice-cream and cake part way on the journey. Cycling via *somewhere *to meet with *CarbonFetish *before continuing to *point Y* to hand over to *ForksAlmighty*, *RideMeBaby *and *MinesAGranny*.


The only problem I can see is that a single person would likely have to maintain this manually after people have PM'd details once they've been agreed between the relevant members.

Just a rambling thought. I'd like to join in but have no idea what's already been agreed, what dates, where etc. in the 392 page thread so far (ish).

Any thoughts from people on this?


----------



## Arch (16 Apr 2008)

it's a good idea... I suppose the actual relay thread is a record of where the jerseys are at any one point (although maybe not, if they move about after handover..) Hmmm, but we maybe want to avoid bogging forum down with too many threads. But it's a good idea. 

*flails helplessly for a solution*


Anyone?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (17 Apr 2008)

The relay thread (this is it isn't it?) seems to be people trying to organise where it will be and who will handover to whom (I'm opening myself up for all kinds of grammatical interpretations of that sentence, I'm sure!) but it really needs a 'summary' of what has been agreed thus far such that others can join/add to the journey.

For instance, if I see that there's a handover in X at a point in time and then another in Y at another point in time I can either choose to join in on one of those dates or maybe add an extra date in there (obviously in agreement with those already involved in the handovers) and thus another leg of the relay.

I'm sure it'll be a nightmare, but I think it does need some form of overview so people can see what has already been agreed.

*joins in arm flailing*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (17 Apr 2008)

Just a thought (as I've only just noticed its existence) would the calendar functionality be any use in this respect?

Someone involved in a handover could enter an event (the handover) detailing who's involved and where the handover will take place...

If the event has RELAY as the start of its title then people can see the progression and add/amend as required (PM the event 'owner') thus it's not just one person maintaining the whole relay overview.

This would allow others to join and/or add new dates after PMing people to see date suitability etc.

Would this work?


----------



## bonj2 (17 Apr 2008)

surely a MAP would be better than a calendar?
Is there any continuity being maintained here at all?, or is it just a case of
"I'd like to take a picture of myself with a jersey at X town in Y country at Z date with fellow members P, Q and R, so please can somebody send me one "
?
Not trying to have a nark at it, it's a great thing to do - but there's really only a certain amount of artistic license that can be applied before it descends into a complete free-for-all and thus drains interest in the original intention of the idea.

What it's MEANT to be, is the jersey follows a relay, i.e. relaying from one person to another, before they travel on with it. Hence the name, 'jersey relay'.  For me, the interest is seeing the journey of the jersey. It seems however to have surrendered to temptation though. It seems that people want to just take pictures of themselves on bike rides and of weird and wonderful / famous / faraway places, or both, and post them on the forum.
That's partly why I started this thread, but it seems to have died of death.
The common theme seems to be the want to have a long-running, 'project' type thread, and to recount experiences, and indeed to promote HAVING experiences in order to recount. However if it's going to have any value and actually get DONE rather than just talked about is to ask ourselves what do people actually WANT TO DO for such a project and how to set up a thread that makes it easy for doing that to form good, appropriate participation in such a thread.


----------



## Arch (18 Apr 2008)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Just a thought (as I've only just noticed its existence) would the calendar functionality be any use in this respect?
> 
> Someone involved in a handover could enter an event (the handover) detailing who's involved and where the handover will take place...
> 
> ...



oh, I've hardly ever looked at the calendar, but that might work...?

Bonj, I think so far one jersey has made a hand to hand handover (and then had to come back by post, or it'd still be stuck in Switzerland and a bit out of reach), and the other starts next week with Admin bringing it to me. Yes, a few people have mentioned taking one to places (and I don't mind that at all), but so far I think it is still a relay - ok, it's taking time to get going, but that's probably because we all have busy and interesting lives to fit round. Well, some of you do...


----------



## Chris James (18 Apr 2008)

I agree with Bonj (I never thought I woudl type that!)

I think the jersey should be passed on to others on a bike ride. It can't be that difficult to organise, after all we are all supposed to be cyclists. A few pictures of it passing landmarks en route will be nice, but as part of the relay.

Otherwise we run the risk of just posting it to various people so they can wear it on their holidays. That is a totally separate idea. There have now been two opportunities to buy CC jerseys so anyone who wants to take a photo of themselves in front of the Brandenburg Gate or whatever in a CC jersey can just buy a jersey, take it on holiday with them and then post it on here. We could even have a (seprarate) thread for it. But it wouldn't be part of the relay.


----------



## simonali (18 Apr 2008)

I agree too. Posting it to people defeats the object of a cycle relay!


----------



## Arch (18 Apr 2008)

simonali said:


> I agree too. Posting it to people defeats the object of a cycle relay!



But I don't think we intend to give up and post it/them everywhere. It just takes time for people to be able to meet up. If there's a month between me getting a jersey, and the leeds guys being able to pick it up, then if I send it off, for example, to the Doc to take up Ventoux and he gets it back to me to meet the leeds posse, what's the problem. It'll only sit on my table anyway.


----------



## simonali (18 Apr 2008)

I see the point of the relay as being able to meet fellow forummers. That doesn't happen at the post office, does it?

_If_ it is gonna sit at your house for a month then go for it, I don't have a problem, but if there's someone who can pick it up in a few days then they should get preference, imo.


----------



## postman (18 Apr 2008)

*Relay*

Just to confirm the Leeds posse has now shrunk.It is now down to Postman and a couple of his none Cyclechat mates.To ride to York on the 17th May.Cathryn is unable to take part due to another engagement.More the pity.The photo of my xxl 48-50 jersey on her small frame would have looked superb.Iam 6'-4" she is a might smaller i think.We will move it on as fast as we can .


----------



## bonj2 (18 Apr 2008)

Arch said:


> oh, I've hardly ever looked at the calendar, but that might work...?
> 
> Bonj, I think so far one jersey has made a hand to hand handover (and then had to come back by post, or it'd still be stuck in Switzerland and a bit out of reach), and the other starts next week with Admin bringing it to me. Yes, a few people have mentioned taking one to places (and I don't mind that at all), but so far I think it is still a relay - ok, it's taking time to get going, but that's probably because we all have busy and interesting lives to fit round. Well, some of you do...





Arch said:


> But I don't think we intend to give up and post it/them everywhere. It just takes time for people to be able to meet up. If there's a month between me getting a jersey, and the leeds guys being able to pick it up, then if I send it off, for example, to the Doc to take up Ventoux and he gets it back to me to meet the leeds posse, what's the problem. It'll only sit on my table anyway.



Hmmm... that's al great, posting one to switzerland and posting one to the Doctor to take up ventoux is all very well and good, but the problem with that is it kind of throws the whole idea of having a map tracing where it's been out of the window.

There's no problem _at all_ with The Doc taking one up ventoux in the month that it would otherwise be sitting around on your table - but why pretend it's part of a jersey relay? 
It's a great idea, and the doctor taking a picture of himself with it up mont ventoux would be a lovely memento of it and pride for cyclechat, but there seems to be enough popularity for a thread involving taking a cyclechat jersey to a famous/interesting place or simply just on holiday with you, and posting a story about that and a picture of yourself there, to warrant starting such a thread.
In other words I'm up for separation of concerns, as opposed to just banning things I don't think fit in with some strict rules of what is and what' not allowed on the jersey relay based on some preconception that people might not agree with.

I don't want to trample on people's plans, far from it, but I guess the whole ethos of it being a 'jersey relay' boils down to whether people are actually bothered about having a nice map tracing such relay. *I can* create a map showing where it's been with different coloured lines and labels and pictures and what not and pretty much anything you like on it, but it's going to look a bit funny if it's all just straight lines following flight paths to foreign places and back again.


----------



## bonj2 (18 Apr 2008)

bonj said:


> *I can* create a map showing where it's been with different coloured lines and labels and pictures and what not and pretty much anything you like on it



e.g.
example relay map

just a quick example I knocked up of what i was imagining...
different line colour/icon for each mode of transport. (you'll like yours arch)


----------



## Aperitif (18 Apr 2008)

I think your imagination is spot on bonj - I agree with what you say. 10/10


----------



## bonj2 (18 Apr 2008)

postman said:


> Just to confirm the Leeds posse has now shrunk


you've _shrunk?!_ I'm concerned. If you're to make it to york now you may need to lower your seat posts!


----------



## Arch (21 Apr 2008)

bonj said:


> e.g.
> example relay map
> 
> just a quick example I knocked up of what i was imagining...
> different line colour/icon for each mode of transport. (you'll like yours arch)




You've never seen me ski. No one has, As I've never attempted it... Also, I can only think of one long hill between here and hull, and it's _up_ (s'pose there must be a down as well, but I remember the UP.

OK, I get the point, how about... One colour or style of line for actual jersey handover rides, and a dotted line for 'outliers' (with a little aeroplane symbol or something...) ot any parts of the journey undertaken by post.

I see it as a bit like taking a club mascot on trips. OK, it could be a separate jersey taken places, and maybe we could start to make that distinction now - but I think stuff like the Doc's trip to Ventoux were mooted early on, when we were still deciding what to do best...

In the end though, it's just a laugh. Too many rules and stuff and it's starts being a chore....


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (21 Apr 2008)

I wasn't thinking/talking about any posting of the jersey(s) - I simply wondered if there was some easy way to keep track of what has been agreed/organised for the future handovers.

If we know where/when things are happening (enter Calendar, stage right, perhaps partnered with liberal use of Bonjmap to see who is close to handovers and could possibly add extra stages and/or join in current ones) then others can think - oh, I'm near that, I can join in... or possibly add another handover once they see where/when the jersey(s) will be at any particular point in time.

Does that make any sense?


----------



## HJ (21 Apr 2008)

I think the calender functon could be useful, but at present it seams to be more about birthdays, happy 19th miloat, maybe Shaun could put in a jersey handover icon...


----------



## HJ (21 Apr 2008)

bonj said:


> e.g.
> example relay map
> 
> just a quick example I knocked up of what i was imagining...
> different line colour/icon for each mode of transport. (you'll like yours arch)



Um, is it going in the opposite direction, it starts with Admin...


----------



## Milo (21 Apr 2008)

If your in Wiltshire or nearby I Live in Chippenham


----------



## postman (22 Apr 2008)

*Leeds Team*

Good news Leeds team.Now un-shrunk.Is that correct? Anyway thanks to Arch agreeing a date change.We now have four to York and not just Postman roll on the glorious 10th.


----------



## Cathryn (22 Apr 2008)

Gutted I can't come!! Is it the 10th June perchance???


----------



## Arch (23 Apr 2008)

Cathryn said:


> Gutted I can't come!! Is it the 10th June perchance???



No - well, you could come then, but I'll be in France...

Well, we'll have to arrange another non-jersey meet up. There's a nice cafe in Tadcaster, about halfway between us all...


----------



## Aperitif (24 Apr 2008)

[In response to Admin's jersery journal entry]

Nice story and pic!

More.


----------



## magnatom (24 Apr 2008)

[In response to Admin's jersery journal entry]

Good story. Shame about not making 100 miles, however, it sounds like you made the right decision and can ride another day.

Any ideas how long this will take to reach Scotland?


----------



## postman (24 Apr 2008)

*Cafe in Taddy*

Is it the one next to Cyclesense.On the main road.


----------



## Arch (24 Apr 2008)

postman said:


> Is it the one next to Cyclesense.On the main road.



Um, yes, think so. Bay window, and a sort of yard round the back under an archway. And possibly a sign in the shape of a teapot, but I may be thinking of somewhere else...

I met some Cplusers there a while back and they had some nice cake...


----------



## mickle (24 Apr 2008)

Are either of the jerseys planning to attend the show?


----------



## postman (24 Apr 2008)

*Cafe in Taddy*

Tis the very same.Very nice.Sent my mates into it whilst i looked around the shop next door for the new bike.They were in there a long time.


----------



## simonali (24 Apr 2008)

Any news on the Bristol jersey, if it's still there?


----------



## Milo (24 Apr 2008)

Ditto on that im near there.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (25 Apr 2008)

And me. On the other side of the river, though. Nice ride over the old Severn Bridge and up the Wye Valley, and I can easily meet someone at Tintern Station cafe. Just don't try and get the train.


----------



## HJ (25 Apr 2008)

magnatom said:


> [In response to Admin's jersery journal entry]
> 
> Good story. Shame about not making 100 miles, however, it sounds like you made the right decision and can ride another day.
> 
> Any ideas how long this will take to reach Scotland?



That depends on how long it takes to reach Fnaar and he takes to get to the border, we'll let you know when it happens...


----------



## Fnaar (25 Apr 2008)

Hairy Jock said:


> That depends on how long it takes to reach Fnaar and he takes to get to the border, we'll let you know when it happens...


Oh aye, if it's coming up this way....


----------



## HJ (25 Apr 2008)

Where's the map?? How far has it go so far???


----------



## Renard (27 Apr 2008)

I can do anywhere between Dumfries and Glasgow if required.


----------



## buggi (28 Apr 2008)

i think we should have a separate jersey for those wanting to take it places. so in effect have 3 jerseys, two for doing the rounds around this country and one for trips away which can be posted to each member. That way, you don't have to worry if it's "in your area" when your going on your hols.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (7 May 2008)

Fnaar said:


> Oh aye, if it's coming up this way....



I'm on holiday in Berwick upon Tweed the week after next (19th - 26th May). Wont be cycling but could get it up to Edinburgh if you can get to Berwick some time that week Fnaariwara?

I realise it's short notice though and it would kind of be cheating, given that I'd be driving the shroud back up the road. Let me ken, thon southern fellow.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (7 May 2008)

ah I've now seen Hairy J's much more suitable proposal. Oops!


----------



## postman (7 May 2008)

If things do not go pear shaped before the weekend.Postman will have met Arch.Days have changed again numbers have dropped to two.But with every blessing.It should now be sunday.Look out York here we come.Tea and cake the largest size for my frieds and me.


----------



## HJ (8 May 2008)

Tetedelacourse said:


> I'm on holiday in Berwick upon Tweed the week after next (19th - 26th May). Wont be cycling but could get it up to Edinburgh if you can get to Berwick some time that week Fnaariwara?
> 
> I realise it's short notice though and it would kind of be cheating, given that I'd be driving the shroud back up the road. Let me ken, thon southern fellow.





Tetedelacourse said:


> ah I've now seen Hairy J's much more suitable proposal. Oops!



Yous can alway come and join us in Coldstream and ride back, when it finally get that far north...


----------



## Tetedelacourse (8 May 2008)

If I possibly can I'll take you up on that offer HJ!


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (11 May 2008)

I am not sure if this is of any help at all, but I will be riding from bremen in germany to Basel in Switzerland in july/august. The route (although not set in stone yet) could take me along the Donau river which i believe is where Andy lives (ish)...so I may be able to take the jersey??? erm if it's going 'my way' so to speak. So basically that is from essex to Sigmaren ish


----------



## Arch (12 May 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> I am not sure if this is of any help at all, but I will be riding from bremen in germany to Basel in Switzerland in july/august. The route (although not set in stone yet) could take me along the Donau river which i believe is where Andy lives (ish)...so I may be able to take the jersey??? erm if it's going 'my way' so to speak. So basically that is from essex to Sigmaren ish



Sounds useful, would be great to get Andy in on it. I think the southern jersey is now with Maggot? The 'northern' one is now with Postman (see write up in the journal thread), and I think it may be bonj's turn to recieve..


----------



## postman (12 May 2008)

*Handover of jersey*

Yes it is our plan to pass on the jersey at Ladybower reservoir.We will do this as soon as possible.Got to check a few options first.Retirement is a very busy occupation.


----------



## simonali (13 May 2008)

simonali said:


> Any news on the Bristol jersey, if it's still there?




Well? Would whoever's got it please start contributing to this thread. It's annoying seeing the other one being talked about and journaled whilst the southern one seems to be in stealth mode!


----------



## summerdays (13 May 2008)

User76 has got it but hasn't been seen on the forum for a while now.... last time was 26th April, and he was suggesting doing the hand-over near then. 

I haven't hassled him, as you never know what may be going on in his off forum life, I've just been hoping he's OK.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (14 May 2008)

I dind't realise there was more than one jersey ... If the Bristol one gets found again, I'd like to be involved as it wings its merry way West. If it's going that way, of course.


----------



## bonj2 (14 May 2008)

Rhythm Thief said:


> I dind't realise there was more than one jersey



There's many. Too many to keep track of  One known one, in fact possibly the most famous one, has been through Arch and is now with Postman. (as in postman on here, rather than just 'a' postman being posted.), but there are several others, some of which are suspected to be abroad.


----------



## bonj2 (14 May 2008)

Rhythm Thief said:


> If the Bristol one gets found again, I'd like to be involved as it wings its merry way West. If it's going that way, of course.



You could set one off if you like, rather than waiting for one.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (14 May 2008)

bonj said:


> You could set one off if you like, rather than waiting for one.



Oh, is that how it works? I thought there must be an official one or something. Right ho, I'll get one ordered now.


----------



## bonj2 (14 May 2008)

Rhythm Thief said:


> Oh, is that how it works? I thought there must be an official one or something. Right ho, I'll get one ordered now.



yeah, just do it. Get one, then arrange to meet up with somebody either you cycling to them or them cycling to you or both cycling to an agreed location, then take a photo of you both grinning with the jersey, having both signed it, then they take it and do the same at some point in the future, and you make a post about it in "Official CycleChat Jersey's Relay - Journal" thread.


----------



## postman (14 May 2008)

There are two jerseys i have number two.The northern one it is now called.You should not have to pay for a jersey.Please wait for number one the southern one to surface.Or along the way.Number one could be posted to you.So you could take part.It would not be right for you to pay.


----------



## Aint Skeered (14 May 2008)

postman said:


> There are two jerseys i have number two.The northern one it is now called.You should not have to pay for a jersey.Please wait for number one the southern one to surface.Or along the way.Number one could be posted to you.So you could take part.It would not be right for you to pay.



Has maggot still got it then?
Who's coordinating the southern one?
It seems to be making as much progress as an asmatic ant carrying two large bags of shopping.


----------



## bonj2 (14 May 2008)

postman said:


> There are two jerseys i have number two.The northern one it is now called.You should not have to pay for a jersey.Please wait for number one the southern one to surface.Or along the way.Number one could be posted to you.So you could take part.It would not be right for you to pay.



no he doesn't have to you're right but if he WANTS to buy one and set it off then i don't see what's wrong with that.


----------



## bonj2 (14 May 2008)

Aint Skeered said:


> Has maggot still got it then?
> Who's coordinating the southern one?
> It seems to be making as much progress as an asmatic mouse carrying two large bags of shopping.



if maggot's got it and is hogging it, then i've no doubt it's for legitimate reasons, but there's no sense in putting everything on hold while we wait for it not knowing what the status is.


----------



## rich p (14 May 2008)

bonj said:


> no he doesn't have to you're right but if he WANTS to buy one and set it off then i don't see what's wrong with that.



What's the point? If everyone has a jersey and rides it to somewhere, it isn't really in the spirit of a relay is it?


----------



## Aint Skeered (14 May 2008)

rich p said:


> What's the point? If everyone has a jersey and rides it to somewhere, it isn't really in the spirit of a relay is it?


#
Do you have to own one to take part then?


----------



## Aint Skeered (14 May 2008)

bonj said:


> if maggot's got it and is hogging it, then i've no doubt it's for legitimate reasons, but there's no sense in putting everything on hold while we wait for it not knowing what the status is.



He's probably flogged it on ebay, and legged it with the proceeds


----------



## bonj2 (14 May 2008)

rich p said:


> What's the point? If everyone has a jersey and rides it to somewhere, it isn't really in the spirit of a relay is it?





Aint Skeered said:


> #
> Do you have to own one to take part then?



EVERYONE doesn't, do they - but a jersey being stuffed in someone's drawer and forgotten about while they're busy with other matters isn't really in the spirit of it either, is it?

no course you don't have to OWN one to take part. Who owns it shouldn't be important, and you shouldn't buy one if the financial outlay is a burden or if you are expecting a return on your investment.

But, if people DO choose to simply buy one and start it off if they want to, then it's going to keep interest levels much higher than if they want to take part and are getting impatient waiting for it, all I'm saying is there shouldn't be any preconceived 'rule' that that's 'not allowed' or such like.



Aint Skeered said:


> He's probably flogged it on ebay, and legged it with the proceeds


probably


----------



## simonali (15 May 2008)

Shaun was given 2 of the mis-spelt jerseys as freebies for this relay, so why would anyone want to buy one and then give it away?!


----------



## bonj2 (15 May 2008)

why do you THINK?


----------



## postman (16 May 2008)

Update if you have not seen my post .Thanks to Alan at Endura.We have a replacement jersey on it's way to me.Would anyone from the southern leg of the relay.Give me an address i will post it to them so southern relay can continue.Also Endura are producing a new catalogue.They would like some photos of the shirt to publish.Send them some.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (16 May 2008)

So Postman you have the northern one and are going to give it to Bonj soon?


----------



## Aint Skeered (16 May 2008)

I'm sure there must be a good reason for User76 not posting recently.
Would it not be better to try and get hold of him first, rather than start off with another one


----------



## summerdays (16 May 2008)

Aint Skeered said:


> I'm sure there must be a good reason for User76 not posting recently.
> Would it not be better to try and get hold of him first, rather than start off with another one



Agreed - I'm sure when he can he will reappear. Though I don't see a problem having 3 jerseys on the go since we have another being supplied. What about an Eastern jersey?


----------



## postman (16 May 2008)

Yes i am going to arrange with my mates to go down to Ladybower to try our off road bikes as soon as possible it will be a saturday.We are talking together this weekend.I will hold the spare southern jersey as long as i can.If no one wants to use it for the relay i will send it back.I do hope maggot can be found.And a third jersey would be an advantage to include a lot more riders.


----------



## mondobongo (16 May 2008)

Whats the plan after the jersey gets to Ladybower possibility of it coming to Lancashire.


----------



## Baggy (17 May 2008)

summerdays said:


> Agreed - I'm sure when he can he will reappear. Though I don't see a problem having 3 jerseys on the go since we have another being supplied. What about an Eastern jersey?


Am afraid I haven't looked at this thread for a bit, and didn't know where the jersey had got to.
It's the Bristol to Exmouth "Exmouth Exodus" ride soon, so maybe the jersey could do the ride if Maggot's back in action by then? I'm still up for taking it soewhere in the Exeter regions.


----------



## postman (17 May 2008)

Ok Postman Pat delivered the new relay jersey today.Who wants it,should it go to Bristol for the Exmouth Exodus?Someone please make a decision.Or should it go into Lancashire?Please don't miss out on a wonderful day out.


----------



## Noodley (17 May 2008)

Christ. Piss Up, Brewery.
Get the Northern one (which IMO seems to be drifting about in the Midlands) to the proper North and let us show you how it should all work!


----------



## bonj2 (17 May 2008)

So, to recap: one's in the post, one's been "drifting about in the midlands", one's been lost in the west country, and another's on its way down the M4 to also get lost in the west country.  This wasn't how it was meant to be!


----------



## mondobongo (17 May 2008)

Postman we are not after the new one for the South. We are enquiring about the northern jersey which is enroute to Ladybower Reservoir in the near future. If we can get it across to Lancashire we can ride it down the golden mile. Before taking it North or possibly North West with Yenners not that far away in the 'Pool.


----------



## Noodley (17 May 2008)

How about we just post it to one another? 

(not far off what appears to be happening)

I thought a "relay" involved some organising, some cycling, keeping people informed, passing the jersey on from one person to another in a relay (hence the name!)...obviously not.


----------



## mondobongo (18 May 2008)

I agree with the big fella, was expecting it to follow a bit of a route whereby people could chip in with arrrangements to meet up and keep it moving around the country being passed hand to hand.


----------



## rich p (19 May 2008)

Exactly the point I keep making. One jersey, relayed round the country. So what if it takes a long time, what's the hurry!
This mish mash is pointless IMHO


----------



## Fnaar (19 May 2008)

This would all make an interesting study in chaos theory!


----------



## summerdays (19 May 2008)

I think I would rather the Jersey traveled under pedal power slowly than it reach me quicker by car. I don't mind waiting for it to arrive - isn't it all about travelling rather than arriving?


----------



## Tynan (19 May 2008)

people are posting it and driving it?

for shame!

late to all this, trinka seems to have bagged a London bit, I'm happy to ride en posse, he's suggesting a London booze for the London types loosely associated with the jersey thing

I think, sounds good to me


----------



## simonali (19 May 2008)

rich p said:


> This mish mash is pointless IMHO



Agreed. All getting silly now, posting jerseys around and taking them on holiday!


----------



## tdr1nka (19 May 2008)

simonali said:


> Agreed. All getting silly now, posting jerseys around and taking them on holiday!




If all goes to plan the jersey will be coming your way west after it's jaunt around the South East which will be done by pedal power alone.
I think Miloat in Chippenham is primed to pass the jersey onto you sometime in June!


----------



## Arch (19 May 2008)

Tynan said:


> people are posting it and driving it?
> 
> for shame!



The 'northern' jersey has been cycled to York by admin, and picked by bike by Postman. Ok, in between it went on a jaunt to Ventoux. What's the matter with that?

To be honest, as long as anyone who wants to gets to handle the jersey and sign it, what does it matter? Who wrote the 'rules'? All I know is the Northern jersey has been involved in a couple of really nice meet ups and days out, and as far as I'm concerned, nice days out and meeting nice people is what matters....


----------



## mondobongo (19 May 2008)

I think there is a consensus that people would like to actually see the jerseys moving regularly rather than going to ground for periods of time, also that the jersey be taken to each handover by bike except in extreme circumstances were there is not a close enough link. Just my 2p.


----------



## mondobongo (19 May 2008)

Looking at another thread Frustruck who is based in Preston according to the map is up for getting the Jersey from the Peaks this weekend if possible. We need to decide on its route from then on its only a short run to Blackpool were is it going after. Punky Possum may also want to be involved as its her neck of the woods and Pied Wagtail is not too far away either.


----------



## postman (19 May 2008)

Sorry for posting alot of info on the jerseys today.Final word from me.I have the Northern jersey .I intend to hand it over at Ladybower reservoir as soon as possible as not to delay it's progress.I am cycling around Tadcaster tuesday with my mate David.We will work out a weekend date when we can do the handover.Watch this space.


----------



## bonj2 (19 May 2008)

rich p said:


> Exactly the point I keep making. One jersey, relayed round the country. So what if it takes a long time, what's the hurry!
> This mish mash is pointless IMHO


Well one has stalled, apparently with maggot, and this has sparked speculation over whether it should be replaced, by virtue of postman posting one down south, or whether maggot should be contacted. This has sparked further confusion over whether the one he was going to post is the one he got from Arch, or another new one. Yet another source of confusion appears to be that of whether just anybody is allowed to 'start a new one off', and whether that should be done.
We shouldn't blame maggot, he may have (read: probably has) got other more important issues to sort out. But it does highlight the sort of issues that can arise when posting it. What we should do really is before passing it on, make sure that the person we're passing it on to has already got plans lined up to pass it on again, or will have time to make such plans in the near future. Otherwise this is just going to happen again. And what about the one that will and mcd took to sweden or wherever that mountain is?


Also, we appear to be at odds over how it should travel:



summerdays said:


> I think I would rather the Jersey traveled under pedal power *slowly* than it reach me quicker by car. I don't mind waiting for it to arrive - isn't it all about travelling rather than arriving?


vs


mondobongo said:


> I think there is a consensus that people would like to actually see the jerseys moving *regularly* rather than going to ground for periods of time, also that the jersey be taken to each handover by bike except in extreme circumstances were there is not a close enough link. Just my 2p.




But I think the most important thing is making sure plans are lined up for onward travel by whatever means before we hand it over to somebody. To their credit, the Admin-Arch-postman posse appear to be the only ones that have done it with some semblence of correctness so far.


----------



## Tynan (19 May 2008)

indeed, posting is always a bad sign, granted some are a bit distant but they can always appeal for people to volunteer or worse case strike out and meet someone halfway, spirit of adventure and all that

get busy bonj, you and your magic map


----------



## summerdays (19 May 2008)

bonj said:


> Well one has stalled, apparently with maggot, and this has sparked speculation over whether it should be replaced, by virtue of postman posting one down south, or whether maggot should be contacted. This has sparked further confusion over whether the one he was going to post is the one he got from Arch, or another new one. Yet another source of confusion appears to be that of whether just anybody is allowed to 'start a new one off', and whether that should be done.
> We shouldn't blame maggot, he may have (read: probably has) got other more important issues to sort out. But it does highlight the sort of issues that can arise when posting it. What we should do really is before passing it on, make sure that the person we're passing it on to has already got plans lined up to pass it on again, or will have time to make such plans in the near future. Otherwise this is just going to happen again. And what about the one that will and mcd took to sweden or wherever that mountain is?



User76 had made serveral attempts at arranging a date for hand-over to the Bristol lot, and infact was meant to be handing it over the weekend after the last time he was on cycle-chat, however we hadn't finalized the details of exactly when, just that he would head up to Bristol with it. Then it went quiet. I'm more worried by how he (his family) is than when the jersey will surface. Given that he had made several attempts at arranging a date, I don't think he's just chucked it in a corner and forgotten about it. 

This jersey is the one that went to Switzerland.


----------



## tdr1nka (19 May 2008)

I'm sure if you ask Admin nicely he can email User76 for a heads up.


----------



## Arch (20 May 2008)

bonj said:


> But I think the most important thing is making sure plans are lined up for onward travel by whatever means before we hand it over to somebody. To their credit, the Admin-Arch-postman posse appear to be the only ones that have done it with some semblence of correctness so far.




It's funny how sometimes a compliment from some people can still sound like a damning critisism...

I've never had any doubt that Postman has the northern Jersey, but had wangled another southern one and wanted to send it to some one suitable - where has the 'confusion' arisen?

Wit the best will in the world, I don't think we can possibly always make an onward arrangment before handing it over. There are a lot of us, mostly with complicated lives and commitments. Some can cycle long distances, some can only manage short hops. If you start to say there has to be a plan, then you've either got to be able to organise with military precision, or you have to be happy for some people who'd like to take part, but can't commit too early, to be left out. I'd rather people were included, and it was all a bit haphazard, than people be left out and the jersey move on with mechanical precision.


----------



## bonj2 (20 May 2008)

Arch said:


> It's funny how sometimes a compliment from some people can still sound like a damning critisism...



Do you want a criticism, instead, then it might sound like a compliment?
No, actually - sod it, I'm not that harsh. I'll take it on trust that you did at least BOTHER to cycle at least SOMEWHERE.


----------



## Amanda P (24 May 2008)

I had been hoping to get a fondle of the northern one before it left Yorkshire, but I've been away (WORKING!) and seem to have missed it...

Will it still be in Tadcaster this coming week? I could come over and say hello to it, if not actually _take_ it anywhere...


----------



## postman (24 May 2008)

Hello Northern relay team.Sorry for the delay.But it is Leeds school holiday week at the moment.Church commitments and other things have delayed our plans.But thanks to Bonj willing to wait a little longer we can confirm a handover on sunday 22nd June at Ladybower Reservoir.I really thank Bonj for waiting i am looking forward to this beautiful ride after seeing the report of the Lancaster bomber over the reservoir last week on local news.The place looks stunning.So to all af you a big thank you for being patient.


----------



## bonj2 (24 May 2008)

What's going on with it after that- any suggestions?


----------



## Fnaar (24 May 2008)

If it can get up to Northhumberland, I (Ash too?) can take it to the Scottish border for handover to Hairy Jock.... July preferably.... I'm in Morpeth.


----------



## bonj2 (24 May 2008)

how far's the scotch border from morpeth, you planning on cycling there?


----------



## bonj2 (24 May 2008)

coldstream?


----------



## Fnaar (24 May 2008)

bonj said:


> how far's the scotch border from morpeth, you planning on cycling there?



It's about 55-60 mile ride... (might get the Mrs to give us a lift back tho! (or do return journey...)
For Coldstream, see msg 180: http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=191621&highlight=coldstream#post191621


----------



## bonj2 (24 May 2008)

what's the bike carrying capacity of the mrs's vehicle then?
not saying for definite and if it wouldn't be terribly rude to invite myself but I might be up for cycling with you up to there if that's the plan. (if i drive up to yours with my bike).
just an idea?


----------



## Fnaar (24 May 2008)

bonj said:


> what's the bike carrying capacity of the mrs's vehicle then?
> not saying for definite and if it wouldn't be terribly rude to invite myself but I might be up for cycling with you up to there if that's the plan. (if i drive up to yours with my bike).
> just an idea?


Sounds fine to me Bonj... the car can take about 3 bikes with the some of the seats out... (although of course you need SOME seats for the passengers... mind you, I have a rack for the rear that takes 3 anyway... haven't mentioned this to the missus either  but I think it'll be OK dates allowing....
The only thing is the driving the jersey/cycling the jersey thing; wasn't there a link going tNorth to Darlington, then to Durham, then Prudhoe, then me?....


----------



## postman (24 May 2008)

Just to encourage you.Being a little older than most of you.I think that moving your bike in a car is a brill idea.It brings people closer together for this handover relay.I would think that i could not do 60 miles now.But can manage 40 which is what we did to meet Arch and The Doctor.I would rather take out a few miles than miss this great opportunity to meet with other Cyclechatters and long may this relay continue.And i would like to drop in on another handover in Lancs.My in laws live in Goosnargh a 30 mile circular ride to Blackpool.I will watch out for the handover in that area.Good luck to you all.


----------



## bonj2 (24 May 2008)

Fnaar said:


> Sounds fine to me Bonj... the car can take about 3 bikes with the some of the seats out... (although of course you need SOME seats for the passengers... mind you, I have a rack for the rear that takes 3 anyway... haven't mentioned this to the missus either  but I think it'll be OK dates allowing....
> The only thing is the driving the jersey/cycling the jersey thing; wasn't there a link going tNorth to Darlington, then to Durham, then Prudhoe, then me?....



hmm, probably a bit of a push with 2 bikes and 3 people, impossible with 3 bikes and 4 people without the rack. What sort of rack is it? i'd have my towbar one, although i'm guessing if you've got a towbar you've probably also got your own towbar rack...


----------



## Fnaar (25 May 2008)

It's a 7 seater jobby... can easy-peasy fit two bikes in back, one on rear-door-mounted rack and still have room for driver and 3 passengers... plus a mobile disco and barbecue probably.... 

INCIDENTALLY... my own jersey (the design with black) got it's inaugural outing today round the lanes of Northumberland... lots of cyclists out, dunno if anyone clocked the shirt, no-one said owt, like....


----------



## tdr1nka (27 May 2008)

Just to keep the relay thread up to date the London leg will be starting tomorrow night!
See; http://cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=12826&page=7 for details!

Cheers, 
T.


----------



## tdr1nka (28 May 2008)

*London Tonight*

OK you London lot,

This is a final reminder that there is a CC London meet tonight!
Myself and the new relay jersey will be heading to Speakers Corner for 16:45 to meet Aperitif and we will wait for others to join us until 17:15.

From there we will head down to the National Film Theater bar under Waterloo Bridge on the South Bank with a view to moving on to 'The Wellington Pub', which is on Waterloo Road, just down the left had side of Waterloo Station(if coming from the north over Waterloo Bridge, take the second, south exit from the Imax roundabout and the pub is just on the left under the foot bridge.).

I have chosen this pub for it's ease of finding and places to lock the bikes, rather than it serving 'Scruttock's Old Dirigible' in hollowed out hazelwood tankards, please forgive me.

The relay jersey will be there to sign, either at Waterloo for those who might need to dash off and later in the pub for those who fancy a lil' drink!

PM me before 3pm if you need any other info.

Laters,

tdr1nka


----------



## bonj2 (28 May 2008)

if your'e going to speakers corner is thee going to be any preaching going on? i want vids of people standing there with a big bell and a black cape preaching about cyckling to the masses.


----------



## Aperitif (28 May 2008)

...we came across an unusual cyclist's 'bible' bonj. Everyone else was indoors polishing their bells...


----------



## longers (28 May 2008)

Is the Northern jersey going to be coming over this way?
Chris James fancied going up Holme Moss with it. I think that's what he said .


----------



## bonj2 (28 May 2008)

if you like... fnaar's already "bid", so maybe we could work out something all encompassing?
any ideas for a meeting point / ride?
where's holme mosss when it's at home?


----------



## longers (28 May 2008)

It was mooted that I would take it from you at Ladybower ages ago to get it across the Pennines.

Chris James expressed an interest on the first page of this thread.

Holme Moss is between Holmfirth and the Woodhead Pass. It can be done from Ladybower but that'd be a hard day out.


----------



## bonj2 (28 May 2008)

well if you were to come to ladybower on the same day postman does then i could just sign it and not take it away and i wouldn't have to take responsibility for it


----------



## Chris James (29 May 2008)

longers said:


> It was mooted that I would take it from you at Ladybower ages ago to get it across the Pennines.
> 
> Chris James expressed an interest on the first page of this thread.
> 
> Holme Moss is between Holmfirth and the Woodhead Pass. It can be done from Ladybower but that'd be a hard day out.




Yes, I have done that before, involving having to cycle over Strines Moor, which seems the worst of the lot. I doubt I would be up to it present though as I haven't been out of my bike for weeks! ( I am doing the Northrn Rock Cyclone 62 miler in two and a bit weeks though so need the practice)

Holme Moss summit is only about an hour from me so that is easily achievable.

I have lost track of the arrangements as bit to be honest. It's easiest if the plan just goes ahead and if I can join in at some point then that's great. Trying to do everything with everyone is probably going to be difficult.


----------



## Chris James (29 May 2008)

By the way Bonj, this is Holme Moss. There is a bit of exaggeration going on in the description though.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holme_Moss

Reading it again, maybe the summit is one and a half hours from me, not one!


----------



## bonj2 (29 May 2008)

well i'm crap at making decisions.

longers you organise something


Chris: home moss sounds horrendous btw...


----------



## longers (29 May 2008)

I'll try to come up with some sort of plan, (I'm crap too ). Winnats Pass is close to Ladybower but weren't you and Postman going offroad?

You really should try Holme Moss Bonj, the description makes it sound worse than it is, probably . 
The snowy photo on Wiki looks just like when Dan Bo and I did it earlier in the year. Twas great .


----------



## bonj2 (29 May 2008)

longers said:


> I'll try to come up with some sort of plan, (I'm crap too ). Winnats Pass is close to Ladybower but weren't you and Postman going offroad?


well, we're going to ride round ladybower I think... it is a road, but it's only tarmac on the middle bit north of the road but south of fairholmes. I haven't decided whether it's doable on my road bike yet. Probably isn't, just. But I think it's possible to ride all the way from sheffield to ladybower off road (or almost) via stanage, I don't know the exact route yet but am going to find out so that should be a nice bit of an explore and a nice ride when I've sussed it.



longers said:


> You really should try Holme Moss Bonj, the description makes it sound worse than it is, probably .
> The snowy photo on Wiki looks just like when Dan Bo and I did it earlier in the year. Twas great .


Hmmm..., sounds a good challenge in itself - short and sharp and infamous, but a bit out of the way for me. I'm not sure exactly where it is but from Chris' description it sounds way north, and only gettable-to and back from by the woodhead pass, which is a bit barren for cycling on.


----------



## Chris James (29 May 2008)

Bonj, it is doable from Sheffield. But quite a long day. Out on either Woodhead or (harder) towards Ladybower and then north across Strines.

Either way you end up at the Flouch roundabout. Straight across to Victoria then Holmfirth. Holme Moss is at the end of the road along the Holme valley towards Glossop.

Over Holme Moss, very short section on the Woodhead before turning off to Glossop along Longendale. Then turn left in Glossop and over the Snake Pass backk to Sheffield.

A similar route from my house is about 65 miles.


----------



## longers (29 May 2008)

Or stick your bike in your van and meet us at Holmfirth and then up and over and then back round Chris' route to Glossop via the Devils Elbow and then over Mottram Moor and along to Saddleworth and up and over the Isle of Skye to Holmfirth. 
About 45 miles ish?


----------



## bonj2 (29 May 2008)

isleof skye? as in, inverness-shire?


----------



## Chris James (30 May 2008)

longers said:


> Or stick your bike in your van and meet us at Holmfirth and then up and over and then back round Chris' route to Glossop via the Devils Elbow and then over Mottram Moor and along to Saddleworth and up and over the Isle of Skye to Holmfirth.
> About 45 miles ish?




Bonj, the Isle of Skye is the name for the road that runs between the Chew Valley (Greenfield) and Holmfirth. The name comes from a pub that used to be on that road.

I am never quite sure where Saddleworth is! It just seems to be a collection of villages (Delph, Uppermill, Greenfield) rather than a specific village. Very confusing. Plus it is the name of the moor too.


So longers, what's the devil's elbow? I have never linked Holme Moss and the Isle of Skye as I was unsure of the roads on the Manc side and didn't fancy just trundling down the main road to Stalybridge.


----------



## Will1985 (30 May 2008)

Loving the report tdr1nka! I'm looking forward to it hitting East Anglia or the East Midlands at some point. Meanwhile, I'll have to content myself with the Norwich 100 and Dunwich Dynamo parties!


----------



## tdr1nka (30 May 2008)

Will1985 said:


> Loving the report tdr1nka! I'm looking forward to it hitting East Anglia or the East Midlands at some point. Meanwhile, I'll have to content myself with the Norwich 100 and Dunwich Dynamo parties!



Many thanks Will! I must try to get to Norfolk to say hello sometime this summer although sadly I don't think I can make the proposed arty elephant ride.


----------



## longers (30 May 2008)

Great report Tdrinka 

Chris, Saddleworth just means the area as you say - villages and moor. Which way would you come back from the Isle of Skye then normally?

The roads linking it with Holme Moss are ok, better if you stay on the Woodhead as little as possible. The Devils Elbow is where the road bends sharply near the top on the Woodhead Road (not the Pass). Tiring that hill is after Holme Moss! You can then turn right through Royston Vasey and then you have to join the main road up to Stalybridge from there. It's ok actually. There's usually a stationary line of traffic on the left up the hill. The road through Mossley isn't too bad. Good views as you get further along it.


----------



## Chris James (30 May 2008)

longers said:


> Chris, Saddleworth just means the area as you say - villages and moor. Which way would you come back from the Isle of Skye then normally?
> .



I would normally work my way over to the Marsden - Oldham road, or possibly Buckstones and then descend down through Delph, and turn up the Isle of Skye road from Greenfield to Holmfirth.

I have never cycled it the other way! It seems much steeper on the Greenfield side but there is a great long and steady downhill into Holmfirth to make up for it. Plus I like the views of the crags on the Chew valley (a family favourite for walks and climbs).

Strines Moor that I described before is a bit hard work for me when I have alreayd got Holme Moss and the Snake in my legs. Especially the 1 in 4 section, so alternative routes are good.


----------



## longers (30 May 2008)

The views over Dovestones are good aren't they? I'm taking the dog camping up on the Indians Head next month (just for a night - walk there and walk back).


----------



## postman (30 May 2008)

The relay handover justs gets better.LONDON your report is Brilliant.And i agree meeting up with the other Chatters is something i will cherish for a long time.We had the pleasure of spending time with Uncle Phil.It was a superb day out.I am getting to like this Fudge cake and latte lark.Thanks Arch.Have met a very strange cyclist in York.Photos and small write up soon.Look out Bonj we are coming for another fab day out.Really looking forward to meeting you.Anyone thinking about riding.Just find a little time you will enjoy it.


----------



## Milo (30 May 2008)

I am not going to able to pick the jersey up from gezza as Im going to London when hes coming up the m4.
I have asked simonali if he can do it.
Or maybe I can pick it up in London who has it?


----------



## marinyork (31 May 2008)

If Ladybower is happening I'm interested. This plan to Holmfirth though, I'm afraid Sheffield-Ladybower-Holmfirth-Sheffield is way, way, way beyond my physical limit.


----------



## longers (31 May 2008)

I was thinking of them being two separate trips. And I'd like to do both . I'd like to meet the Postman and see how tall he is in real life.

The Holmfirth trip out could be made quite a bit shorter by turning left instead of right at the Woodhead if that tempts anyone else.


----------



## postman (31 May 2008)

We are coming down in a can i say it? CAR.Going to ride around a nice easy bit.Must leave time for chocolate fudge cake,cream and if those hard south Yorkshire folk do 'em a latte.All this on a sunday 22nd June.I am not that tall honest.I have built up shoes.


----------



## bonj2 (1 Jun 2008)

marinyork said:


> If Ladybower is happening I'm interested. This plan to Holmfirth though, I'm afraid Sheffield-Ladybower-Holmfirth-Sheffield is way, way, way beyond my physical limit.


you'll be welcome...
same here i think, specially on mtb. I don't understand all these northern routes that longers and CJ are describing either...
I was just going to ride out through the park, up clough lane, fulwood lane, down burbage path (over the burbage rock gardens) to fox house (possible pint in fox house?), road descent into hathersage, through bamford to ladybower to meet postman, ride round ladybower, possible caff stop in fairholmes, then _possibly_ if i'm not too knackered up slippery stones and over the whole of cutgate to langsett (not done that before but apparently it's not hard to find).
THEN, you're actually half way to homfirth, but, the masses of climbing around holmfirth they're going on about wouldn't be great, 'cos you'd probably want to come back mortimer road way and iirc that's not exactly flat itself. But not too bad, once you get to windy bank it's all down through stannington and that.

you possibly be up for that marin?



longers said:


> I was thinking of them being two separate trips. And I'd like to do both . I'd like to meet the Postman and see how tall he is in real life.
> 
> The Holmfirth trip out could be made quite a bit shorter by turning left instead of right at the Woodhead if that tempts anyone else.



what about the holmfirth posse extending to langsett res?



postman said:


> We are coming down in a can i say it? CAR.Going to ride around a nice easy bit.Must leave time for chocolate fudge cake,cream and if those hard south Yorkshire folk do 'em a latte.All this on a sunday 22nd June.I am not that tall honest.I have built up shoes.



there's apparently a caff at fairholmes


----------



## bonj2 (1 Jun 2008)

actually, sack cutgate off - not sure it's that great. Went today and seemed a lot more trouble than it's worth. Possibly a combination of mud, my knackeredness due to going the wrong way and tramping over a barren lumpy moor for an hour and the general unrideability of the thing. 
The bit from where the path to north america joins down to langsett is nice though, and it's encouraging to see that the bridleway improvements that have been happening there are continuing further along.
Ladybower (and derwent and howden) is beautiful at this time of year though lots of greenery.


----------



## longers (1 Jun 2008)

bonj said:


> what about the holmfirth posse extending to langsett res?




If you like, where is it? And why?


----------



## marinyork (1 Jun 2008)

Argh I keep on forgetting about this thread. Yes I'm up for what you put bonj although I was looking at cutt gate from aerial shots and it looks iffy to say the least to me. You could go the road way to Langsett but it'd add significantly to the milage.

Langsett reservoir is one of the 3 reservoirs west of Stocksbridge. They are very nice but I forget which is which.


----------



## bonj2 (2 Jun 2008)

marinyork said:


> Argh I keep on forgetting about this thread. Yes I'm up for what you put bonj although I was looking at cutt gate from aerial shots and it looks iffy to say the least to me. You could go the road way to Langsett but it'd add significantly to the milage.
> 
> Langsett reservoir is one of the 3 reservoirs west of Stocksbridge. They are very nice but I forget which is which.



It is iffy. and the road way has got some (claimed by the sign) 1 in 4s 

Let's make a separate, probably road, trip to holmfirth or glossop or something to meet longers and Chris James.


----------



## marinyork (2 Jun 2008)

bonj said:


> It is iffy. and the road way has got some (claimed by the sign) 1 in 4s
> 
> Let's make a separate, probably road, trip to holmfirth or glossop or something to meet longers and Chris James.



Yeah it's not exactly flat. All right so I'm fine with that . 

I think if we did Glossop you may tempt some of the Manchester area people along. Langsett reservoir is about halway between me and Longers. Holmfirth would make a good trip for Longers and ChrisJ and a slightly longer one for us but if we're not going via ladybower I'm not worried.


----------



## Chris James (2 Jun 2008)

Yup, would be nicer to try to do something. I know the cut gate path form walking. I know Langsett Reservoir very well, pretty easy for me to get to, but probably a very hard day for you as you either have to ride over the cut gate path or cross Strines Moor (very up and downy with the 1 in 4).

Two meets sounds easiest, although I am intrigued to meet Bonj such is his fame / infamy!


----------



## Chris James (2 Jun 2008)

longers said:


> If you like, where is it? And why?



Longers, do you know Strines Moor (the road linking the Woodhead and Snake Passes?). If so, Langsett Reservoir is where you turn off the Woodhead road.

Alternatively, go over the Woodhead and drop down to the large roundabout (Huddersfield left, Barnsley straight ahead, Sheffield right). Turn towards Sheffield and the reservoir is about a mile down the road on the right.

As the crow flies it is very close to Ladybower, but the roads form a circuit around the moor. Cutgate path runs from Langsett to the Derwent valley and ultimately to Ladybower.


----------



## marinyork (2 Jun 2008)

All sounds good. I think I may well try and get to both events, even if I need motorised assistance of some kind.


----------



## longers (2 Jun 2008)

Cheers Chris I'll look that up on a map later. 

Two rides definitely sounds the way to go. See you there, I've put the Ladybower date on the calendar and the other is to be arranged?


----------



## bonj2 (2 Jun 2008)

Chris James said:


> Yup, would be nicer to try to do something. I know the cut gate path form walking. I know Langsett Reservoir very well, pretty easy for me to get to, but probably a very hard day for you as you either have to ride over the cut gate path or *cross Strines Moor (very up and downy with the 1 in 4).*
> 
> Two meets sounds easiest, although I am intrigued to meet Bonj such is his fame / infamy!





Chris James said:


> Longers, do you know Strines Moor *(the road linking the Woodhead and Snake Passes?). *If so, Langsett Reservoir is where you turn off the Woodhead road.



mortimer road.

The "1 in 4", can i just say, although it is bloody steep doesn't seem like a 1 in 4, i wouldn't have guessed it was 1 in 4. I've climbed up in on my road bike before. if you look at this
http://www.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&hl...3.467818,-1.634173&spn=0.005978,0.014591&z=16
the bit where ewden beck is, that's a deep valley, it descends to ewden beck, then there's that hairpin at the bottom, then climbs back up the other side. The northern-most half is steeper, it's the bit going from ewden beck up to (and past) the next hairpin that is the 1 in 4. And the actual bridge over the beck right at the bottom is more of a hairpin than it looks on the map. you're definitely NOT going to want to be going round it at any kind of speed, put it that way...


----------



## Chris James (2 Jun 2008)

bonj said:


> mortimer road.
> 
> The "1 in 4", can i just say, although it is bloody steep doesn't seem like a 1 in 4, i wouldn't have guessed it was 1 in 4. I've climbed up in on my road bike before. ...



It felt like 1 in 4 to me both times. It seemed steeper than the roads into Emley, which are one chevron on an OS map so between 1 in 5 and 1 in 7.

But then again I have already done Holme Moss and Snake Pass before getting to this point, so maybe I am just knackered!


----------



## fossyant (6 Jun 2008)

Looks like I'll be OK for this run - where is the Cafe at Ladybower ? - I know how some of you like your choc cake !


----------



## bonj2 (6 Jun 2008)

fossyant said:


> Looks like I'll be OK for this run - where is the Cafe at Ladybower ? - I know how some of you like your choc cake !



well apparently there's a visitor centre including bike hire and cafe at fairholmes
but i've never been in it


----------



## longers (7 Jun 2008)

There is a cabin selling brews and stuff at Ladybower - not sure if it's up to Postmans usual standard though  - or The Woodbine in Hope is an excellent cafe and very cyclist friendly


----------



## marinyork (7 Jun 2008)

There's a cafe by the dam splitting the two reservoirs isn't there? Or am I imagining it. Like bonj says at so called fairholmes. Castleton has quite a few places.


----------



## postman (7 Jun 2008)

Hey i'm a greasy spoon man myself.Anywhere for a brew.


----------



## bonj2 (7 Jun 2008)

marinyork said:


> There's a cafe by the dam splitting the two reservoirs isn't there? Or am I imagining it. Like bonj says at so called fairholmes. Castleton has quite a few places.



yes, fairholmes is at the dam between ladyblower and derwent.


----------



## fossyant (7 Jun 2008)

Well didn't know that - been a roadie for far too long - never really stopped for long in that area as it's only 20 miles from home, so we'd usually fly through, and when on my own I don't stop. I see it's tucked up off the A57.....I must get off tarmac roads a bit more....doh.....


----------



## bonj2 (7 Jun 2008)

you can get to fairholmes all on tarmac if you go up the west side of ladybower. (and slightly past it aswell, cars aren't allowed past fairholmes though)


----------



## ChrisKH (10 Jun 2008)

Hot back from a three week leave of absence in the US can anyone update me on where the southern Jersey is? I see walker got it at some stage and he is almost a spitting distance from me and I would like to partake at some stage.

Cheers.


----------



## tdr1nka (10 Jun 2008)

ChrisKH said:


> Hot back from a three week leave of absence in the US can anyone update me on where the southern Jersey is? I see walker got it at some stage and he is almost a spitting distance from me and I would like to partake at some stage.
> 
> Cheers.



ChrisKH, welcome back!
At present the Southern Jersey is with Gezza and if timed right we can get the jersey to you via paulus and TheDoctor who are in Hertfordshire!
This will of course bestow a great honour upon TheDoctor as he will then have escorted no less than two of the relay shirts to date!


----------



## TheDoctor (10 Jun 2008)

tdr1nka said:


> ChrisKH, welcome back!
> At present the Southern Jersey is with Gezza and if timed right we can get the jersey to you via paulus and TheDoctor who are in Hertfordshire!
> This will of course bestow a *great honour upon TheDoctor* as he will then have escorted no less than two of the relay shirts to date!



All your shirt are belong to us!

Just had a look, and ChrisKH seems to be about 60 miles from me. If I get the shirt from Paulus on Sunday, I'll try to get it to ChrisKH ASAP after that.
Be a bit of a long day...


----------



## Smeggers (10 Jun 2008)

bonj said:


> you can get to fairholmes all on tarmac if you go up the west side of ladybower. (and slightly past it aswell, cars aren't allowed past fairholmes though)


Id be up for a Ladybower meet up too if it helps Bonjy.


----------



## ChrisKH (11 Jun 2008)

TheDoctor said:


> All your shirt are belong to us!
> 
> Just had a look, and ChrisKH seems to be about 60 miles from me. If I get the shirt from Paulus on Sunday, I'll try to get it to ChrisKH ASAP after that.
> Be a bit of a long day...



Yes, but you've got the bike for it! If only I did........


----------



## fossyant (13 Jun 2008)

OK....any preferences for times to meet at Ladybower / meet location - or is it Fairholmes Visitor Centre/Cafe ????

Any preferences from the Manchester lot over route and meet ups ?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (13 Jun 2008)

It's very much dependant on SWMBO and the sprogs.

If you suggest some dates I can see what I'm allowed to do


----------



## John the Monkey (13 Jun 2008)

Post Manchester, do we have anyone else in Cheshire? I work/commute to Manchester city centre, but live in Haslington (two miles south of Crewe) so I could send the jersey on it's way post the Manchester handover...


----------



## Smeggers (13 Jun 2008)

John the Monkey said:


> Post Manchester, do we have anyone else in Cheshire? I work/commute to Manchester city centre, but live in Haslington (two miles south of Crewe) so I could send the jersey on it's way post the Manchester handover...


I'm Congleton and Alecstilleyedie is Macc.

We need some further south, Stoke way?


----------



## postman (13 Jun 2008)

Ladybower next Sunday 22nd.I am going to work out a time and place to meet Bonj.Once i have spoken to my team mates.Who are doing The Great Yorkshire Bike Ride tomorrow.Post some info sunday or monday.Will also give Bonj my phone numbers.


----------



## longers (14 Jun 2008)

fossyant said:


> Any preferences from the Manchester lot over route and meet ups ?



I could meet you at the Lowry statue in Mottram. I can navigate us through Glossop and avoid the main road, then just up and over the Snake?


----------



## fossyant (14 Jun 2008)

Is that at the lights on the A57 after the Hattersley roundabout, before the drop down to Glossop (A57 / B6174) - I had to look that up. It's 15 mins from my house.

I've seen a statue I think - don't take much notice on the bike...doh....

Hopefully the weather will be kind.....


----------



## longers (14 Jun 2008)

That's the fella, by the crossroads.


----------



## Elmer Fudd (14 Jun 2008)

Whens the north east fittin' in ?


----------



## longers (14 Jun 2008)

Elmer Fudd said:


> Whens the north east fittin' in ?



After? - why are we whispering?


----------



## magnatom (20 Jun 2008)

A few CC'ers are going to be taking part in Pedal for Scotland on the 14th of September (http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=14141).

I wonder if it could be arranged that the shirt could be in Glasgow before the 14th September, so that it could be transported from Glasgow to Edinburgh as part of the event? What do you think?


----------



## postman (20 Jun 2008)

What a great idea.It will be at Ladybower on sunday.Sun and showers predicted.No prob's.


----------



## TheDoctor (20 Jun 2008)

I've got the southern jersey after it was passed on by Paulus at the Stevenage Circular rise last Sunday. Who'd like it next?


----------



## HJ (20 Jun 2008)

magnatom said:


> A few CC'ers are going to be taking part in Pedal for Scotland on the 14th of September (http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=14141).
> 
> I wonder if it could be arranged that the shirt could be in Glasgow before the 14th September, so that it could be transported from Glasgow to Edinburgh as part of the event? What do you think?



Maybe, depends on how long it takes to get to Coldstream, it would need to be there by early August. I have said I would collect it from the Border but I will be away from mid August until the weekend before the Glasgow to Edinburgh, which my wife and I will be riding as well. At some stage it also has to make a visit to the factory in Livingstone, for a photo stop.


----------



## Fnaar (21 Jun 2008)

postman said:


> What a great idea.It will be at Ladybower on sunday.Sun and showers predicted.No prob's.


Re Hairy Jock's post above... where's it going after Ladybower? I could (depending on dates) get it up (oo'er ) to border in July, but August difficult...


----------



## Young Un (21 Jun 2008)

NOw being the youngest member on the forum ((sorry joe)) i would quite like to have the jersey at some time. i am based in redditch worcestershire!!


----------



## bonj2 (21 Jun 2008)

Fnaar said:


> Re Hairy Jock's post above... where's it going after Ladybower? I could (depending on dates) get it up (oo'er ) to border in July, but August difficult...



I could _possibly_ go up north to meet you fnaar, or alternatively would any of the lincoln fellas be up for going up north to meet fnaar, as i am within easy cycling distance of lincoln?


----------



## magnatom (22 Jun 2008)

Hairy Jock said:


> Maybe, depends on how long it takes to get to Coldstream, it would need to be there by early August. I have said I would collect it from the Border but I will be away from mid August until the weekend before the Glasgow to Edinburgh, which my wife and I will be riding as well. At some stage it also has to make a visit to the factory in Livingstone, for a photo stop.



If it's possible that would be great, but if it is going to be too much trouble then don't worry. I just thought it would be nice as quite a few of us could meet up. 

It also likely to be the furthest I will cycle in one go this year. Ii like to think I am reasonably fit, but I haven't cycled more than 10 miles in one day (at least not since I was a kid!)


----------



## HJ (22 Jun 2008)

magnatom said:


> If it's possible that would be great, but if it is going to be too much trouble then don't worry. I just thought it would be nice as quite a few of us could meet up.
> 
> It also likely to be the furthest I will cycle in one go this year. Ii like to think I am reasonably fit, but I haven't cycled more than 10 miles in one day (at least not since I was a kid!)



Mrs HJ and my self are planning on doing the Glasgow Edinburgh this year anyway, so you will have CC company it is just that I can't guarantee the relay jersey will be with me...


----------



## Tetedelacourse (23 Jun 2008)

HJ (and Fnaar) keep me posted if Coldstream looks likely. I think I'd manage back up to Edin with you (west wind permitting!). Otherwise I'll take it on once it's here and pass to Ranger / MichaelM / Snorri afterwards.


----------



## bonj2 (28 Jun 2008)

After a very enjoyable ride round ladybower with postman, his mate Dave, and marinyork I am now in posession of 'the northern' jersey! 

I am sure postman will update the other thread with pics when he gets home...

marinyork and I were wondering about this 'ere possibility of a langsett meet up with longers and Chris James, what we were wondering is (a) are any of you up for that? ( we were also curious about this infamous holme moss climb Chris J was going on about, is it infamous in an unpleasant way as wikipedia suggests ("a narrowed section of road that has been under repair for many years, and that offers a nasty experience with traffic" isn't my idea of fun )
OR is that a bit of an exaggeration, is it infamous in a pleasant way (just physically gruelling with a reward of good views and descent)??
- 'cos basically if it's the latter then we could be up for giving it a bash, but not if it's just difficult in a masochistic way if you know what I mean!

IF we're not doing holme moss then we could at least meet up at langsett barn area and possibly go for a bit more of a ride together possibly to a caff or pub which marinyork and i are planning to research on t' net! (and i will aswell)


----------



## longers (28 Jun 2008)

In my opinion Holme Moss is a bit gruelling in a physical way, the road surface is fine but it is very rewarding, good views (depending on the weather) and a real sense of achievement. And a screaming descent  

I'd like to be involved in a meet up and but don't want to hinder it's progress northwards. I'd be happy to wait for it to come south again.


----------



## bonj2 (28 Jun 2008)

it's this 
fella presumably?

http://streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x...srf&searchp=newsearch.srf&ax=414250&ay=408371

i think I for one'll be up for cycling to holmfirth, with at least a _view_ to doing that depending on how i feel. which means i'll be doing it .


----------



## longers (28 Jun 2008)

bonj said:


> which means i'll be doing it .



It'd be rude not too. After checking the calendar the only date I've got free before August is Sunday 13th July.


----------



## bonj2 (28 Jun 2008)

hmm, got a ride planned that weekend but it may be more flexible.


----------



## marinyork (29 Jun 2008)

Any recommended cafes in the holmfirth area longers, ChrisJ?


----------



## longers (29 Jun 2008)

This place? A piece of TV history. 

Whether you think it's a good piece of history or not, it's a good cafe.


----------



## Chris James (29 Jun 2008)

I don't think I will be able to make 13th July as I have something else on, but don't want to stuff up anyone's arrangements. If it makes sense to send the jersey on it's way North and then have a ride at a later date just as a social then that's fine by me.

As far as Holme Moss is concerned it is just long. Not too gruelling really. Great views from the top. 

In Holmfirth there is Sid's cafe and also Compo's cafe (not cashing in on the TV series at all though!)


----------



## Chris James (29 Jun 2008)

My wife has juts told me that Compo's Cafe is a fish and chip shop and the one I was thinking of is the Wrinkled Stocking (really flogging the name dead horse now). There's also a nice caff up the stairs from the courtyard of Sid's cafe.

Basically there are loads of caffs.


----------



## bonj2 (29 Jun 2008)

well we're not in any rush i don't think?
could be august (but early august as i'm going on holiday around 10th aug)


----------



## magnatom (30 Jun 2008)

bonj said:


> well we're not in any rush i don't think?
> could be august (but early august as i'm going on holiday around 10th aug)



There was a hope that we could get the jersey either to Glasgow or Edinburgh for the 14 September (Pedal for Scotland), but I know the timing was tight for Hairy Jock. If it can't make it, it can't make it.


----------



## bonj2 (30 Jun 2008)

magnatom said:


> There was a hope that we could get the jersey either to Glasgow or Edinburgh for the 14 September (Pedal for Scotland), but I know the timing was tight for Hairy Jock. If it can't make it, it can't make it.



longers, ChrisJ - any date you can both make before 14 sept? (apart from between 10-25 aug?)
if not, we could do one for the jersey, and then just have another one just for a social if you like?

regardless we can probably post it to edinburgh/glasgow for 14 sept for pedal for scotland if you like magnatom./


----------



## magnatom (30 Jun 2008)

bonj said:


> longers, ChrisJ - any date you can both make before 14 sept? (apart from between 10-25 aug?)
> if not, we could do one for the jersey, and then just have another one just for a social if you like?
> 
> regardless we can probably post it to edinburgh/glasgow for 14 sept for pedal for scotland if you like magnatom./



I think Hairy Jock had first call on the Jersey, so probably best to aim for that instead.

If it doesn't make it for the 14th, I'll just have to go on another ride.....damn!


----------



## Chris James (1 Jul 2008)

I'll ask the Mrs. With two kids aged 2 and 4 months any lengthy ride involves negotiation! Off the top of my head I think I am busy 5th July, 13th July, and the w/e 19th/20th July. Otherwise I don't think I have anything planned until September.

As I said, I am happy to just do a social and not worry about it being part of the relay. The jersey has probably been in Yorkshire long enough and it is only fair to give the Scots a go! If it comes back down the country at a later date then I can try to get in on the relay then.


----------



## Fnaar (1 Jul 2008)

magnatom said:


> I think Hairy Jock had first call on the Jersey, so probably best to aim for that instead.
> 
> If it doesn't make it for the 14th, I'll just have to go on another ride.....damn!


I was gonna take it up to Coldstream to meet Hairy Jock, but looking at the calendar (kids' stuff/hols etc) my options are very limited till September


----------



## longers (1 Jul 2008)

I'm happy to wait for the relay to come South if needs are pressing for it to head North. No problem. 

A sociable ride over Holme Moss will be just as good without the jersey (and less for someone to carry ).


----------



## bonj2 (1 Jul 2008)

well we could do a holme moss ride on the 13th then if you like - longers, marinyork, fancy it? up to you


----------



## longers (2 Jul 2008)

Sorry too late - I'm busy that weekend now. Might be best when you get back from your hols.


----------



## HJ (2 Jul 2008)

bonj said:


> longers, ChrisJ - any date you can both make before 14 sept? (apart from between 10-25 aug?)
> if not, we could do one for the jersey, and then just have another one just for a social if you like?
> 
> regardless we can probably post it to edinburgh/glasgow for 14 sept for pedal for scotland if you like magnatom./



*POST IT!!! * 

I thought this was a cycle relay! 

I think the relay should have priority over events like Pedal for Scotland, there will be a CC crew doing Pedal for Scotland anyway, with or without the relay jersey.

Having the relay jersey would be a bonus but it should not compromise the relay. At the current rate of progress it will probably be on next years Pedal for Scotland as it works its way south again...


----------



## bonj2 (2 Jul 2008)

if the scotch people want me to post it to scotland let me know...


----------



## HJ (2 Jul 2008)

bonj said:


> if the scotch people want me to post it to scotland let me know...



Try reading the post above! Which bit of "Cycle relay" is it that you don't understand?


----------



## bonj2 (2 Jul 2008)

Well that's what I kept saying ages ago when it started. But I think the idea that it actually IS a cycle relay evaporated ages ago.
As it turns out, people aren't particularly interested in seeing a line on a map of how far it's travelled purely by bike, but in fact they just want to meet up with other people and take pictures of themselves handing it over, and go on holiday and take pictures of themselves with it in interesting locations. Which is fine - in my book, yes it does defeat the point of calling it a "cycle relay" but that doesn't really matter one bit, the fact is it's getting people meeting up with each other, which is fun.

If you want it to be a pure cycle relay why don't you start your own?


----------



## magnatom (2 Jul 2008)

As I said, it would have been nice to get it up for Pedal Scotland, but no worries. I agree with Hairy Jock. No posting if avoidable. Otherwise yer a big jessie!!


----------



## bonj2 (3 Jul 2008)

Well I've got it, and i haven't got time to cycle all the way to bloody scotland with it, much as i might like to!


----------



## HJ (4 Jul 2008)

bonj said:


> Well I've got it, and i haven't got time to cycle all the way to bloody scotland with it, much as i might like to!



Are you sure you have got the hang of this relay thing?? The idea is that you pass it on this next rider, and let them carry it onward. You aren't expected to take it the whole way by your self. So stop sulking and hand it on to the next rider...


----------



## bonj2 (5 Jul 2008)

OK, no worries, so then scottish people - Hairy Jock speaking on behalf of all of Scotland has declared that Scotland Doesn't Want The Jersey. You don't _have_ to take part - I'm sure there'll be plenty that do want it!


----------



## HJ (5 Jul 2008)

bonj said:


> OK, no worries, so then scottish people - Hairy Jock speaking on behalf of all of Scotland has declared that Scotland Doesn't Want The Jersey. You don't _have_ to take part - I'm sure there'll be plenty that do want it!



What exactly is your problem? 

I do know that Fnaar has offered to bring it up to the border, but I don't recall the details of how it was getting to him. I volunteered to come down to the border and get it, so where is the problem with that??

Mag asked if it could be up here in time for the Pedal for Scotland ride, but as the time scale looks unrealistic, and he is cool with that. It looks like there will be quite a few CC'er on the Pedal for Scotland ride anyway (including me). 

My _only_ objection was to the jersey being posted rather that being carried by bike from place to place. I don't think that it is a good idea to say that it should in a particular place several hand overs down the line as that puts too much pressure on those in between. The time scale should be set for the convenience of those directly involved in each hand over. If this means that it takes several years to complete, well so be it...

I really don't understand why you are being so possessive about it.


----------



## magnatom (6 Jul 2008)

Hairy Jock said:


> What exactly is your problem?
> 
> I do know that Fnaar has offered to bring it up to the border, but I don't recall the details of how it was getting to him. I volunteered to come down to the border and get it, so where is the problem with that??
> 
> ...



+1

Stop stressing bonj. Get the next handover organised (whenever that is convenient) and get cycling 

If you post the jersey you will be a big jessie......


----------



## bonj2 (6 Jul 2008)

Hairy Jock said:


> What exactly is your problem?


my only problem i'm afraid is that while I'm fully stocked up on moons, so I can give you one of those, I've run out of sticks I'm afraid.
It's you that needs to chill, i'm not saying you can't have it, just that if you want it you're going to have to think of some _viable_ way of it getting to you. Just don't bitch when I suggest posting it because that was only said in response to another of the scottish crowd requesting the possibility of having it up there by a certain date for this pedal for scotland thing. So learn to take a slightly more agreeable tone with me if you don't mind. 



Hairy Jock said:


> I do know that Fnaar has offered to bring it up to the border, but I don't recall the details of how it was getting to him.


No, indeed. That's because there _aren't_ any details of it getting to him yet. Perhaps you could think of some?




Hairy Jock said:


> I really don't understand why you are being so possessive about it.


I'm only being possessive with it because you're persisting in bitching at me. I'm not being spiteful, but I really find it difficult to summon up motivation for making the effort to pass it on to people who are being so narky. No-one else seems to have a problem with posting it, it's only you. If YOU don't want it posting, then YOU think of some way it can get up to you without being posted. Otherwise, keep your nose out and just be patient until it finds its way to you by whatever means suits the people who are participating in it until such time.


----------



## bonj2 (6 Jul 2008)

anybody in lincs, notts or derbyshire want it?


----------



## longers (6 Jul 2008)

bonj said:


> anybody in lincs, notts or derbyshire want it?





I'm not in any of those places but am off work for the next two weeks, I could do a day ride over your way in the second week but not at the weekend.

Who wants it after that though? Could swap it at Colins FoB ride maybe?


----------



## HJ (6 Jul 2008)

bonj said:


> my only problem i'm afraid is that while I'm fully stocked up on moons, so I can give you one of those, I've run out of sticks I'm afraid.
> It's you that needs to chill, i'm not saying you can't have it, just that if you want it you're going to have to think of some _viable_ way of it getting to you. Just don't bitch when I suggest posting it because that was only said in response to another of the scottish crowd requesting the possibility of having it up there by a certain date for this pedal for scotland thing. So learn to take a slightly more agreeable tone with me if you don't mind.



Cam down, none of us was suggesting that you had to rush it up here of a certain date. Magna mealy asked _if_ it was possible. I expressed a _preference_ the jersey not be posted as that is against the spirit of the relay, and suggested that we didn't need to have it for Pedal for Scotland (a ride from Glasgow to Edinburgh) as there will be quite a few people wearing CC jerseys on the ride anyway. I was not in criticising you or what you have done so far. 

Ok, so we now know that it is not possible to ride the jersey here before September, and that is *not* a problem, it never was.

To be honest I am not sure how far the jersey has gotten so far and how far it has to go before it gets to me. Yes I ken there is a thread recording its progress, but some of the place names mean nothing to me (have never heard of them before), so I can't place where they are. Maybe if there were a map showing a track of where the respective jerseys have been so far we would all have a better idea of their progress and how far it has to go before it gets to each us. Such a suggestion.

I would try and do it, but I don't know how.


----------



## postman (6 Jul 2008)

A rough guide.The Northern jersey,began in Hull passed on in York moved to Leeds.Had a return trip to York then got passed on just below Sheffield.Now Bonj has the task of moving it on.And i know how difficult that is.What with this crap weather we are all having at weekends at the moment.And something always crops up to put a spanner in the works.So to speak.And now the school hols are about to start.And holidays are on the cards.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Jul 2008)

As for the London jersey bonj...when can we softies expect you down South for a very expensive cake stop prior to taking it back with you to nether regions? Personally, myself, I, it should be heading down towards rich p country (a la historical Londres Brighton route...) but if you are soooooo possessive then come down to where it's at for a holiday


----------



## marinyork (6 Jul 2008)

I don't think you could say bonj has been possessive. He's made two trips out to meet other forumers in recent weeks (simultateous weekends actually), driving a fair old distance to do so as well. A good time was had by all on both occasions whether it be old stomping ground that people hadn't been to for a while or a completely new area .


----------



## bonj2 (6 Jul 2008)

Hairy Jock said:


> Cam down, none of us was suggesting that you had to rush it up here of a certain date. Magna mealy asked _if_ it was possible. I expressed a _preference_ the jersey not be posted as that is against the spirit of the relay, and suggested that we didn't need to have it for Pedal for Scotland (a ride from Glasgow to Edinburgh) as there will be quite a few people wearing CC jerseys on the ride anyway. I was not in criticising you or what you have done so far.
> 
> Ok, so we now know that it is not possible to ride the jersey here before September, and that is *not* a problem, it never was.


Oh right, so that's what you were thinking of. Well, since I'm not a teacher unfortunately, that isn't going to be possible.


----------



## bonj2 (6 Jul 2008)

longers said:


> I'm not in any of those places but am off work for the next two weeks, I could do a day ride over your way in the second week but not at the weekend.
> 
> Who wants it after that though? Could swap it at Colins FoB ride maybe?


where/when's Colin's FoB ride?  (and what's FoB?)



Aperitif said:


> As for the London jersey bonj...when can we softies expect you down South for a very expensive cake stop prior to taking it back with you to nether regions? Personally, myself, I, it should be heading down towards rich p country (a la historical Londres Brighton route...) but if you are soooooo possessive then come down to where it's at for a holiday


I'd love to cycle round london but i'd certainly need a bike gps as i'd almost definitely go the wrong way at pretty much every junction as my knowledge of london geography is precisely zilch. I know that the thames runs through it from west to east, but that's about it.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (7 Jul 2008)

Can anyone give an update about where each jersey is now, please? I've lost the plot a bit.


----------



## ChrisKH (7 Jul 2008)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Can anyone give an update about where each jersey is now, please? I've lost the plot a bit.



I may be wrong, as I haven't updated myself on the forum recently but I thought the Southern Jessie Jersey was being lovingly stroked by The Doctor in Stevenage. Somewhere.


----------



## HJ (7 Jul 2008)

postman said:


> A rough guide.The Northern jersey,began in Hull passed on in York moved to Leeds.Had a return trip to York then got passed on just below Sheffield.Now Bonj has the task of moving it on.And i know how difficult that is.What with this crap weather we are all having at weekends at the moment.And something always crops up to put a spanner in the works.So to speak.And now the school hols are about to start.And holidays are on the cards.



Thanks for the update Postman. Having dug out a road atlas and had a look I now understand what is going on. I was under the mistaken impression that the Northern jersey was making its way north, but I now see that it is going south. I can see that that would cause some logistical problems, in trying to get it up here in a hurry.

Oh well just have to wait until someone takes to north again, as I said in an earlier post this could take a couple of years, we will just have to wait up here :shrug:


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Jul 2008)

ChrisKH said:


> I may be wrong, as I haven't updated myself on the forum recently but I thought the Southern Jessie Jersey was being lovingly stroked by The Doctor in Stevenage. Somewhere.



That's exactly correct - I got it from Paulus and it's on my bookcase.
Who'd like it next?


----------



## tdr1nka (8 Jul 2008)

Is it not heading out to ChrisKH and on to the Norfolk lot?


----------



## ChrisKH (8 Jul 2008)

tdr1nka said:


> Is it not heading out to ChrisKH and on to the Norfolk lot?



Can do, but I'm just wondering how we can do this as I'm in South Essex.

There are a number of possibilities as I work in Lundun town. I could come to Stevenage and ride back to the City and then East home (not necessarily in one trip, but I can break it in the City). Or meet The Doctor somewhere in-between. This would involve me using a train though.


Or I could come to North Essex somewhere and meet up with The Doctor and ride south home, if that's feasible. 

I'm happy to meet up with people along the way if there's anyone in the vicinity.

The only problem is I would be taking the shirt south and not towards Norfolk........ Perhaps it would be better going North with someone towards Norfolk first if that's where it's destined?


----------



## ChrisKH (8 Jul 2008)

And if I did take it, who would I pass it on to?


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jul 2008)

bonj said:


> where/when's Colin's FoB ride?  (and what's FoB?)


Well, I know that you now know because you found my ride thread and posted there.

For those who don't know, FoB in this context is the Forest of Bowland, a lovely scenic area of Lancashire NE of Preston, SE of Lancaster and NW of Burnley. It isn't actually a forest in the modern sense of 'lots of trees', but rather in the old sense of 'royal hunting ground'.

There are some rather nice pictures of it here.

Including this one:







Actually, there _are_ lots of trees in that picture, but the area isn't what most people would call heavily forested.

PS London riders - sorry, I don't want to swap you for circuits of Richmond Park !


----------



## Dayvo (8 Jul 2008)

I can only imagine what it'd be like to ride around that area! But it's not too bad here, though, although to get that kind of solitude I'd have to catch a train for an hour or so!


----------



## tdr1nka (8 Jul 2008)

ColinJ said:


> London riders - sorry, I don't want to swap you for circuits of Richmond Park !



And Colin, who could blame you?!


----------



## longers (8 Jul 2008)

I'm getting panniered up and riding through there tomorrow  
Stopping for a Bungo Omelette at Dunsop Bridge halfway 

But that's got nothing to do with the relay. Sorry


----------



## Aperitif (8 Jul 2008)

Indeed - I wouldn't Colin...whoever would have proposed such a preposterous proposition?


----------



## Will1985 (18 Jul 2008)

ChrisKH - a bit late, but you won't be around any part of the Dunwich Dynamo route by any chance will you? I think you may be a bit too far south.


----------



## ChrisKH (18 Jul 2008)

Will1985 said:


> ChrisKH - a bit late, but you won't be around any part of the Dunwich Dynamo route by any chance will you? I think you may be a bit too far south.



Actually Will, I'm a bit too far to the East but the start point in Hackney is not a million miles away from where I work. What are you thinking? Is there someone with a shirt going on the Dynamo? I might be able to organise a meet there if it's earlier in the evening on Saturday night to give me time to then cycle the 30 odd miles home. 

I'm probably not up to the whole Dynamo otherwise I would do it. Maybe next year.


----------



## Will1985 (18 Jul 2008)

Sorry I was confused - thought you already had the jersey. 

Well in that case, is there a relay jersey in London this weekend?


----------



## Noodley (19 Jul 2008)

I've lost track of where the jersey(s) are at. 

Is it still the case of a few people holding onto the jersey and visiting others or are we back to it being a relay? (if it ever was!)


----------



## bonj2 (19 Jul 2008)

i've got one of them.
I'm giving it to landslide in clumber park on aug 3rd.

It's basically morphed from a relay, into an 'excuse to meet up with people' type affair. It would _seem_ that it's too difficult to keep it a relay, however if you think different, by all means feel free to start a 'stricter' relay, however it is quite good fun anyway as it is.


----------



## Dayvo (20 Jul 2008)

Can't see why it's held so long by one person!

Arrange a meet/ride; pass it on to someone who is *ABLE* to meet up with another group of forumers in the not-too-distant-future and repeat the process! 

Bloody easy, really!


----------



## bonj2 (20 Jul 2008)

Dayvo said:


> Can't see why it's held so long by one person!
> 
> Arrange a meet/ride; pass it on to someone who is *ABLE* to meet up with another group of forumers in the not-too-distant-future and repeat the process!
> 
> Bloody easy, really!



that is what's happening.


----------



## Graham O (23 Jul 2008)

Only just come back to this thread and am wondering if the Northern jersey has been into Wales yet? There's a few of us up here in North Wales and although it would be difficult to get it down to South Wales, it could do a little tour up here.


----------



## Chris James (23 Jul 2008)

The Northern jersey hasn't made it out of Yorkshire yet! (Although Yorkshire IS a big county ...)


----------



## TheDoctor (23 Jul 2008)

Sorry - haven't stuck my head in here lately. I've got the Southern jersey (passed to me by Paulus) and I haven't managed to pass it to anyone yet. Anyone want it? I'm on for a ride on Sunday...


----------



## Cathryn (26 Jul 2008)

Whereabouts in Yorkshire is the Northern jersey?


----------



## bonj2 (27 Jul 2008)

Cathryn said:


> Whereabouts in Yorkshire is the Northern jersey?



it's not actually in yorkshire. it's presently in the boot of my car, which is in nottinghamshire. It's due to travel into south yorkshire with Landslide, via clumber park where i'm meeting him, on 3rd aug.


----------



## mondobongo (28 Jul 2008)

bonj said:


> it's presently in the boot of my car



Thats sadly ironic.


----------



## bonj2 (28 Jul 2008)

mondobongo said:


> Thats sadly ironic.



i could have put it in the house but I haven't bothered, anyhow it's safe there - it won't be 'tidied away'.


----------



## ArDee (30 Jul 2008)

TheDoctor said:


> Sorry - haven't stuck my head in here lately. I've got the Southern jersey (passed to me by Paulus) and I haven't managed to pass it to anyone yet. Anyone want it? I'm on for a ride on Sunday...



Doctor, I could take it as I'm based near Buntingford; But, I'm off to the US on business this week-end for 3 weeks, so couldn't pick it up for about a month. If anybody else wishes to pick it up I'll stand down.


----------



## Tynan (30 Jul 2008)

what direction is the Southern jersey supposed to be heading in?

That's 50 miles due North of me so a bit further than I fancy bit doable I suppose, is this the one that was in London a few months ago though?


----------



## TheDoctor (30 Jul 2008)

Tynan said:


> what direction is the Southern jersey supposed to be heading in?
> 
> That's 50 miles due North of me so a bit further than I fancy bit doable I suppose, *is this the one that was in London a few months ago though*?



I believe so. I got it from Paulus, and it's been via Aperitif and Tdr1nka, amongst others. I have no idea what way it should be heading, but I believe it needs to go to Norfolk at some point. It very nearly went to North Wales a few weeks ago to visit Plax!


----------



## Tynan (31 Jul 2008)

tsk, that sounds all rather cyclechat jersey relay

shags of Norfolk/Suffolk types on here aren't there? them deserted swamps and marshes in between them and you is going to be a problem I think

ah well, it should have gone on the Dunwich Dynamo in hindsight shouldn't it?


----------



## TheDoctor (29 Aug 2008)

Well, it's going to Buntingford with ArDee on Sunday now.
Damn, I could have got an extra signature on it from a certain York dweller...


----------



## 4F (30 Aug 2008)

Buntingford eh ?? Not far from Cambridge so maybe a chance for it to head into East Anglia.


----------



## Aperitif (31 Aug 2008)

Nice report and photo Doc - good to see the 'Southern jersey' on the move again...even though it's 'progress' is like Etna's magma.

Looks like you ran _into_ steam - which makes a nice change for all of us, from time to time.


----------



## TheDoctor (31 Aug 2008)

Well, having seen Etna's magma on the move a few years ago, it would give the jersey a run for its money.
And that train is making a return run this evening. Leaving Cambridge in about 5 minutes, which means it passes DoctorTowers in about half an hour. I'll wander up to the station and see if I can get a video of it. Assuming the thunder holds off...


----------



## stedlocks (15 Sep 2008)

I know I'm new, but I live in Bishops Stortford, if there is a need for another relay participator!!

give me a shout if you need a hand near here


----------



## ChrisKH (16 Sep 2008)

stedlocks said:


> I know I'm new, but I live in Bishops Stortford, if there is a need for another relay participator!!
> 
> give me a shout if you need a hand near here



Get in line there! I think we'll be waiting until 2012........


----------



## stedlocks (17 Sep 2008)

can i do a bit of a relay then?

pm me if there is a need


----------



## snorri (23 Sep 2008)

stedlocks said:


> pm me if there is a need


Welcome to the forum stedlocks, but do not be offended if this relay thing appears to be ignoring you. I've been waiting the call for years.


----------



## ArDee (24 Sep 2008)

Sorry everyone, since I picked up the southern jersey from The Doctor I’ve been away on business for a couple of weeks and then had two weeks holiday . So where do we want it to head now, I’m in Buntingford, Hertfordshire and willing to meet up to forward the jersey on anywhere within approximately a 30 mile radius.


----------



## Tynan (25 Sep 2008)

the relay is shoot, it came to London for all of a day and went North again ffs

we're the capital, we should have one permanently on commutes all over London

I'll come up there and get that anytime at all and reclaim it for the London commuters


----------



## DJ (27 Sep 2008)

oh go on then count nme in, with so many people joining in I will have acouple of miles to do withit.


----------



## Danny (29 Sep 2008)

Tynan said:


> the relay is shoot, it came to London for all of a day and went North again ffs
> 
> we're the capital, we should have one permanently on commutes all over London
> 
> I'll come up there and get that anytime at all and reclaim it for the London commuters


I'd hardly call Hertfordshire "north"


----------



## TheDoctor (29 Sep 2008)

Tynan said:


> the relay is shoot, it came to London for all of a day and went North again ffs
> 
> we're the capital, we should have one permanently on commutes all over London
> 
> *I'll come up there and get that anytime at all* and reclaim it for the London commuters



I *did* ask who wanted it next, and no-one from London put thier hand up.
Why not PM ArDee and get it?


----------



## ChrisKH (30 Sep 2008)

TheDoctor said:


> I *did* ask who wanted it next, and no-one from London put thier hand up.
> Why not PM ArDee and get it?



To be fair The Doc did. But it always looked like it was going North first rather than South. If you pick it up Tynan, happy to meet up at some stage anywhere in London.


----------



## ArDee (6 Oct 2008)

Sorry, been away on Business again; but, looks like I missed some discussion about Hertfordshire being the north? It probably came slightly south from The Doctor to me back towards London a bit. 

But anyway, Tynan if you'd like to reclaim it for London, PM me and we can arrange to meet up somewhere to pass the Jersey on and then it can do a real loop of London with djtheglove and ChrisKH as well. Unless djthe glove of ChrisKH would like it first.

Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## ArDee (14 Oct 2008)

As nobody from London has been in touch, is there anybody in the wilds of Huntingdonshire, Cambridgeshire, Essex, Suffolk, Bedfordshire or even Hertfordshire who would like to continue the relay?


----------



## Chris James (14 Oct 2008)

Tynan said:


> the relay is shoot, it came to London for all of a day and went North again ffs




And funnily enough the 'Northern' one went South! At least I think it did. No-one seems to have mentioned it for ages.


----------



## Fnaar (14 Oct 2008)

yerss... I was all ready to take it up to coldstream


----------



## HJ (14 Oct 2008)

Chris James said:


> And funnily enough the 'Northern' one went South! At least I think it did. No-one seems to have mentioned it for ages.



It went so far south it fell of the edge of the (civilised) world


----------



## HJ (14 Oct 2008)

Fnaar said:


> yerss... I was all ready to take it up to coldstream



I am still waiting to pick it up from Coldstream, should it ever get as far north as the Tweed...


----------



## Tetedelacourse (17 Oct 2008)

Where is the "Northern" one?


----------



## ArDee (23 Oct 2008)

Anybody from the South interested in continuing the relay;  before the clocks change (although a little late for that now) and the weather sets in for the winter?


----------



## ArDee (23 Oct 2008)

stedlocks said:


> I know I'm new, but I live in Bishops Stortford, if there is a need for another relay participator!!
> 
> give me a shout if you need a hand near here



Stedlocks - interested in meeting up somewhere for an official hand-over?


----------



## Tetedelacourse (23 Oct 2008)

So, eh, where is the "Northern" one? Please?


----------



## 4F (23 Oct 2008)

ArDee said:


> Stedlocks - interested in meeting up somewhere for an official hand-over?



Bishops Stortford would be good for the Southern one to have a jaunt into East Anglia


----------



## Christopher (23 Oct 2008)

Tetedelacourse said:


> So, eh, where is the "Northern" one? Please?


Tete, according to the Jersey relay journal thread, Landslide has it...


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Oct 2008)

ArDee said:


> As nobody from London has been in touch, is there anybody in the wilds of Huntingdonshire, Cambridgeshire, Essex, Suffolk, Bedfordshire or even Hertfordshire who would like to continue the relay?


I would be happy to join in from North Essex. However I don't know where I'd take it to! Plus it wouldn't be before the clocks change as I'm busy until the first week of Nov...


----------



## HJ (23 Oct 2008)

Frustruck said:


> Tete, according to the Jersey relay journal thread, Landslide has it...



That suggest that is somewhere in the vicinity of Nottingham, still heading south. Maybe there is some kind person going the LEJOG who could rescue it and carry it northward again...


----------



## 4F (23 Oct 2008)

Auntie Helen said:


> I would be happy to join in from North Essex. However I don't know where I'd take it to! Plus it wouldn't be before the clocks change as I'm busy until the first week of Nov...



Errrr How about Sunny Ipswich ?


----------



## ArDee (23 Oct 2008)

Auntie Helen said:


> I would be happy to join in from North Essex. However I don't know where I'd take it to! Plus it wouldn't be before the clocks change as I'm busy until the first week of Nov...



Auntie Helen - perhaps we can meet up sometime around the middle of November then to pass the jersey? Sounds like FFFF is keen for it to head east towards Ipswich.


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Oct 2008)

Yep, sounds reasonable – I am happy to deliver it to Ipswich to FFFF, was planning to do a little trip to Ipswich by bike soonish so it will be a good excuse. Where would you like to do the Jersey exchange? I'm based near Colchester; my longest ride so far has been 45 miles and I wouldn't really want to do more than that, especially in winter!


----------



## Landslide (24 Oct 2008)

The Northern Journey is with me. I'll not bore you with tales of mechanical woe, but I should be able to get it moving again soon. Any takers? I was wondering about the Manchester lot or Chris James from sunny Huddersfield?


----------



## Chris James (24 Oct 2008)

Landslide said:


> The Northern Journey is with me. I'll not bore you with tales of mechanical woe, but I should be able to get it moving again soon. Any takers? I was wondering about the Manchester lot or Chris James from sunny Huddersfield?



Whereabouts are you Landslide? Sheffield or Nottingham? I'm a bit confused.

If Sheffield then I am happy to meet up part way. 

I am a bit time limited as I now have two kids (one teeting) and my wife develops a hunted look when I suggest going out on a ride but I can get out for a two or three hours no bother. I am not doing much most weekends up until Christmas so am fairly flexible.

Failing that I think there was talk about a Cycle Chat trip up Holme Moss or something.

Judging from the location of various posters on here, and since the Leeds lot have already got in on the act, then I would have thought it would be a good idea to send it up towards Manc and then Lancashire. 

It'll be about 2012 before any Scots see it!


----------



## Landslide (24 Oct 2008)

Most definitely Sheffield! (When I'm not in London for work anyway...). How would a trip to Holmfirth suit you?


----------



## Chris James (24 Oct 2008)

Landslide said:


> Most definitely Sheffield! (When I'm not in London for work anyway...). How would a trip to Holmfirth suit you?



Suits me fine. I cycle through / above Holmfirth most weekends. If you have a date in mind then we coudl start a separate thread as I know Bonj, and possibly Marin York were interested in a ride at Holmfirth at one point.

I'd guess Longers and Dan Bo may come over too and they could take the jersey back to Manc.


----------



## ArDee (24 Oct 2008)

Auntie Helen said:


> Yep, sounds reasonable – I am happy to deliver it to Ipswich to FFFF, was planning to do a little trip to Ipswich by bike soonish so it will be a good excuse. Where would you like to do the Jersey exchange? I'm based near Colchester; my longest ride so far has been 45 miles and I wouldn't really want to do more than that, especially in winter!



Let me take a look at the map and see if I can find somewhere mid-way for the two of us; do you know any tea rooms in Braintree/Halstead area that we could meeting, if that's OK with you? Alternatively if you don't know any tea rooms we may have to meet in a pub, perish the thought that I may have to drink a beer (or two).


----------



## Auntie Helen (24 Oct 2008)

Hi ArDee, I'm new to the area so not at all knowledgeable of tearooms (apart from the fantastic one in Tiptree, not in the right direction) but I'll ask a couple of locals if they have recommendations. I'll be in touch after 3rd Nov when I can actually get out and about.


----------



## Christopher (25 Oct 2008)

Chris James said:


> Suits me fine. I cycle through / above Holmfirth most weekends. If you have a date in mind then we coudl start a separate thread as I know Bonj, and possibly Marin York were interested in a ride at Holmfirth at one point.
> 
> I'd guess Longers and Dan Bo may come over too and they could take the jersey back to Manc.


I'd be willing to do something too after it gets to Mancs, I have in mind a mini-tour over a few days to get the thing northwards to our keen Scottish chums (and anyway I need the motivation)


----------



## longers (25 Oct 2008)

I was thinking of starting a thread in Rides about a nice little loop round that part of the world for maybe the 23rd Nov.

Start and finish in Greenfield, up over Isle of Skye, then into Holmfirth or turn before then and up Holme Moss, very short distance on Woodhead Pass and then along towards Glossop, quick turn to go through Royston Vasey before heading back to Greenfield for a Cafe stop. It would suit your time limit I think Chris.

Route here.

I don't want to possess the jersey, just sign it so if Frustruck was to come along and take it away that would be perfect


----------



## dan_bo (25 Oct 2008)

Arse i'm planning to race that sunday longers.


----------



## longers (25 Oct 2008)

Are you racing every sunday? It was just a vague notion of a date.


----------



## dan_bo (26 Oct 2008)

errrm loosley busy till the 1st week of dec-giz a date and i'll try and turn out.


----------



## Landslide (26 Oct 2008)

I can do the weekends 1/2 or 15/16 Nov, or I might be able to take a Monday or Friday off work.


----------



## ArDee (28 Oct 2008)

Auntie Helen said:


> Hi ArDee, I'm new to the area so not at all knowledgeable of tearooms (apart from the fantastic one in Tiptree, not in the right direction) but I'll ask a couple of locals if they have recommendations. I'll be in touch after 3rd Nov when I can actually get out and about.



From the Google map, Tiptree is only another 5 miles or so on form Braintree so that will be OK if you can't find somewhere else.

Stedlocks, If we arrange a date would you like to come, we could meet in Stortford for the ride into darkest Essex and you can sign the jersey as well?


----------



## fossyant (28 Oct 2008)

If I can fit in on the Manc rides I will - watch the weather folks... like Longers, if I can sign a jersey then fine.....


----------



## Christopher (28 Oct 2008)

Same as fossy - I don't know what weekends I will be free between now and Xmas but I should do after this w/e. It looks like I could make the 15th Nov w/e but not the early Dec one - shall confirm next week.

Was thinking of getting the train one Sat to the Hope Valley and having a go at the Strines. A loop used by local professionals for training. How hard could it be?


----------



## longers (28 Oct 2008)

I can't do the 15th but don't let that stop anyone from doing anything with the jersey - I can wait


----------



## dan_bo (28 Oct 2008)

erm +1. is thata cop-out?


----------



## dan_bo (28 Oct 2008)

Although, as it transpires, i'm CX-free this sunday AM if anybody's up for it......



sorry


----------



## Chris James (28 Oct 2008)

I am at a wedding this next weekend and am hoping to see my sister in her new house in Lincolnshire one weekend soon but other than that can probably do most dates until Christmas.


----------



## dan_bo (28 Oct 2008)

coming soon to a manchester orbital near you..........


----------



## Auntie Helen (3 Nov 2008)

ArDee said:


> From the Google map, Tiptree is only another 5 miles or so on form Braintree so that will be OK if you can't find somewhere else.
> 
> Stedlocks, If we arrange a date would you like to come, we could meet in Stortford for the ride into darkest Essex and you can sign the jersey as well?


Hi ArDee,

I'm now back from my cycle-tour-fact-finding trip to the Rhine and so am available for the great cyclechat jersey relay.

Tiptree really is a very pleasant place to visit so if you're willing to do the extra 5 miles that would be great. The road to Halstead isn't too good from where I live but if that works better for you then I'll happily do it.

Do we have any rough idea when this will be? Are we talking weekends or weekdays (I can do some weekdays). Looking forward to it anyway!


----------



## ArDee (4 Nov 2008)

Auntie Helen said:


> Hi ArDee,
> 
> I'm now back from my cycle-tour-fact-finding trip to the Rhine and so am available for the great cyclechat jersey relay.
> 
> ...



Hi Auntie Helen, 

Our new bath room suite turned up yesterday and I have specific orders to get that in before Christmas, so need to concentrate on that initially. Can I come back to you once I’ve sorted out the majority of the works for that? Wasn’t planning on replacing the bath room suite but we had friends from Australia to stay and they broke the bath!  We were sitting down stairs at the breakfast table with water pouring through the ceiling.  Needed to rush up stairs quick and pull the plug on the bath let the water out.

Home to Tiptree is around 40 odd miles so be a good run out and around 85 for the day, I’ll stick a message on here when the bath room is in.

Unless I pass it on to Stedlocks which is only about 12 miles, probably get out for a morning, and he passes it on to you, Stedlocks are you reading this?


----------



## ArDee (4 Nov 2008)

Auntie Helen said:


> Hi ArDee,
> 
> Are we talking weekends or weekdays (I can do some weekdays). Looking forward to it anyway!



What week days are available? I may be able to take a day off.


----------



## Auntie Helen (4 Nov 2008)

ArDee said:


> What week days are available? I may be able to take a day off.


I'm generally free Tuesdays and Thursdays but am also available Monday afternoons (but wouldn't get to Tiptree till about 3pm so that's a bit late). Weekends are fine though if you can't take time off. Let me know when the bathroom is done!


----------



## stedlocks (23 Nov 2008)

ArDee said:


> Hi Auntie Helen,
> 
> Our new bath room suite turned up yesterday and I have specific orders to get that in before Christmas, so need to concentrate on that initially. Can I come back to you once I’ve sorted out the majority of the works for that? Wasn’t planning on replacing the bath room suite but we had friends from Australia to stay and they broke the bath!  We were sitting down stairs at the breakfast table with water pouring through the ceiling.  Needed to rush up stairs quick and pull the plug on the bath let the water out.
> 
> ...



sorry mate, just got this...........how do you want to do it?? are we thinking of a meet before off to tiptree?


----------



## Tony (28 Nov 2008)

Hmmm
Catches thread late...offers body for forum...


----------



## ArDee (1 Dec 2008)

stedlocks said:


> sorry mate, just got this...........how do you want to do it?? are we thinking of a meet before off to tiptree?



Sorry Stedlocks, been away on business again and with the bathroom not had a lot of time.

Each time I do something in the bathroom it creates more work. Took the bath out and found that there was basically no wall behind it  so need to replace the laths and re-plaster. Then took the bathroom cupboard out to find, yet again, no wall behind it and the rest of that bit of wall was hardboard;  so again laths and re-plastering. Oh the joys of living in an old house! 

I don’t think I’ll be able to pass on the jersey until the Christmas break. Is this OK with you?


----------



## Tynan (10 Dec 2008)

What jersey is it in Essex and which direction is it traveling in?

I manage to miss the London one months ago, forgot the bloody things were still going


----------



## Will1985 (11 Dec 2008)

Any way it can get up towards Norfolk over Christmas?

Otherwise, when does one reach the West Midlands?


----------



## Auntie Helen (11 Dec 2008)

Funnily enough I'm going to be in Norfolk for New Year and I was due to receive one of the Jerseys (not sure which one) although it may not now happen, but if it does I could take it to the Norwich area in due course.


----------



## ArDee (11 Dec 2008)

Auntie Helen said:


> Funnily enough I'm going to be in Norfolk for New Year and I was due to receive one of the Jerseys (not sure which one) although it may not now happen, but if it does I could take it to the Norwich area in due course.



Sorry Auntie Helen and Stedlocks the bathroom is taking a lot longer that originally intended and business has also been particularly trying recently. I hope to get sometime between Christmas and the New Year is it OK to PM you when, and if, I can organise a date?


----------



## Auntie Helen (11 Dec 2008)

Yes, sure, go ahead and PM me when you have the end to the bathroom in sight - we'll see if we can arrange something!


----------



## Tynan (24 Dec 2008)

Buntingford appears to be a measly 28 miles away from Tynan

I can collect no problems, I can't deliver to Norwich though


----------



## Auntie Helen (24 Dec 2008)

I could do a delivery to Norwich from the Colchester area except it'd have to be with me by Sunday. A bit unlikely, what with Christmas and all...


----------



## 4F (31 Dec 2008)

Tynan said:


> Buntingford appears to be a measly 28 miles away from Tynan
> 
> I can collect no problems, I can't deliver to Norwich though



What about Tynan from Buntingford to Auntie Helen, Me (and Dudi if he can stay upright ) from Auntie Helen to Norfolk ?


----------



## Auntie Helen (31 Dec 2008)

Good scheme but I have a recollection that the Norfolk angle was for the Uni holidays only. Still I'm certainly on for passing the jersey from Tynan/Ardee to you, FatFella.


----------



## longers (1 Jan 2009)

Where's the northern jersey at the mo'?


----------



## Landslide (1 Jan 2009)

longers said:


> Where's the northern jersey at the mo'?



Still with me...
Fancy a handover?


----------



## longers (1 Jan 2009)

Landslide said:


> Fancy a handover?



Aye. Are you in Sheffield? I can get over there (subject to icy roads).


----------



## dudi (2 Jan 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> What about Tynan from Buntingford to Auntie Helen, Me (and Dudi if he can stay upright ) from Auntie Helen to Norfolk ?



sounds good to me, quite fancy a trip north of the border...

Edit - but will have to wait for my crash hat to come back to me


----------



## Tynan (3 Jan 2009)

Tynan's ready and waiting, how far from Buntingford to Colchester though, the miles are rather adding up there aren't they ...

oof me to Buntingford to Colchester to home is a cheeky 132 miles

go and get it and Colchester on another day I suspect


----------



## ArDee (4 Jan 2009)

Tynan said:


> Tynan's ready and waiting, how far from Buntingford to Colchester though, the miles are rather adding up there aren't they ...
> 
> oof me to Buntingford to Colchester to home is a cheeky 132 miles
> 
> go and get it and Colchester on another day I suspect



Tynan, I could probably meet you part way out of London somewhere how about Harlow, Ware, Hoddesden or Hertford? I don't know Harlow or Hoddesden well so don't know what teat or coffee shops there are to meet up at; but, guess there will always be a clone coffee place such as Starbucks or perhaps you can suggest somewhere else.


----------



## Auntie Helen (4 Jan 2009)

Tynan, I don't expect you to travel all the way to Colchester, I could try and meet up with you on the way. I would have thought it's a two day special though! I recommended to Ardee that we meet up in Tiptree but if Maldon is more helpful to you we could meet there?


----------



## Tynan (4 Jan 2009)

that's more like it, I'm fairly happy with a decent distance, it's the time that worries me as well as route for that matter

I just about know my commute, any rides I've done have been very organised

erm, arrange a meet with you Ardee I guess although you're the 30 mile away one as I recall, that's ok for me unless you want to meet halfway, that works for me too, it sounds like you know at least some places out there so you call it, I have to work around West Ham games and there's lots soon so it looks like any Sunday to me if that works for you?

and yes Auntie Helen, I used to know Essex so where ever suits you really, nearer the time though yeah? Tiptree and the like is fine, I might sleep over with my bro in Braintree, mind you it'd have to be a Saturday then I guess, tbc init


----------



## dudi (4 Jan 2009)

looks like it'll be over this way fairly soon then. 
better get my bike sorted and ready!

also, need to find out who to pass it on to from ushere in Suffolk. 
Do we have any volunteers for the Norfolk/Cambridgeshire lot?


----------



## Tynan (12 Jan 2009)

I just got my bike unready by smashing the front and rear mechs off, at least, spandex has been good enough to make dark remarks about the frame and the block and more

and there's a tremendous run of West Ham games coming up

maybe the 25th, then the 1st

Essex after that


----------



## ArDee (15 Jan 2009)

Tynan said:


> I just got my bike unready by smashing the front and rear mechs off, at least, spandex has been good enough to make dark remarks about the frame and the block and more
> 
> and there's a tremendous run of West Ham games coming up
> 
> ...



Tynan, I may be able to make the 25th or the 1st, however, I need to check when ArDee jnr. needs to go back to Uni.

Officially he starts back on the 19th; but, has mid year exams so isn’t planning to return this week-end as he wishes to stay at home to do more revision.

I’m more than willing to meet in Hertford which is about 15 miles from me so will probably be the same distance from you. Following on from your breakage, is this still on?


----------



## Tynan (17 Jan 2009)

Bike back today so no problems there

Only 15 miles? Sweet, 15 back though I suppose.

both those days are good for me at present, early start and early lunchtme cake good?

your call on which day and meet, let me know

cool


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Jan 2009)

Following on from that, Tynan, is there a good place for us to meet on the next stage of the relay? I'm in the Colchester area and could probably cycle 15-20 miles towards you to pick up the jersey but am not a great long-distance cyclist!


----------



## Tynan (18 Jan 2009)

no worries Auntie, I fancy myself to do some miles, nearer the time though yeah?


----------



## Auntie Helen (19 Jan 2009)

Yeah, sure.

I could pass it on to the next person in the relay, FatFellaFromFelixstowe, at the CycleChat Essex Ride on 7 Feb if we had a chance to exchange it before then. If not, no worries.


----------



## Tynan (27 Jan 2009)

I've noted the cc thing, don't leave me much time though, busy and harassed don;t come close


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 Jan 2009)

Well there will be another CC thing two months later in my part of the world so I'm sure that would be another convenient Jersey-passing time.

Can we tempt you to come along on the CC ride Saturday week?


----------



## ArDee (29 Jan 2009)

Tynan, I can make Sunday morning if you are available.

I would suggest we meet in Serendipity  in the Bircherley Green center in the middle of Hertford, if you are still around.

As you said it was 30 miles to Buntingford for you, this should be about half way between us. From the weather forecast looks like it's going to be a bit cold on Sunday  so let me know what you think.

PM me if you like.


----------



## Tynan (6 Feb 2009)

Howdy ArDee, yikes

after being so bullish, I'm now doing what everyone else does and being dilatory

I've 'got' to go to West Ham Manyou (and the pub for some quality time before hand) at midday so it'd have to be a fairly early in the day job

erm 18 miles, need to be back home by 11.30, so need to leave Hertford by 10am to allow for getting lost time, bit tight init, best I can offer, sorry, perhaps a fried breakfast meet rather than a cake and coffee meet?

edit: arse, I'm a week late here at least aren't I.

let me know when suits you by PM and then I'l see it when I login, I've been slack, sorry, suspect an early start and meet is always going to be ok for me on Sundays


----------



## ArDee (6 Feb 2009)

Tynan said:


> Howdy ArDee, yikes
> 
> Let me know when suits you by PM and then I'l see it when I login, I've been slack, sorry, suspect an early start and meet is always going to be ok for me on Sundays



Sorry Tynan the post was for last week-end, I put it there Thursday last week.

I cannot make this week as I'll be acting as driver to tale ArDee Jnr back to Uni.

Let me review the diary and come back to you with another date.


----------



## longers (14 Mar 2009)

After a good trip out to Holmfirth for a brew and a few miles with Landslide, I now have the Northern Jersey, who wants it?

I will take it back to Yorkshire for Marinyorks ride next saturday but think it might be nice if it was to leave that county again.

I can do within fifty/sixty miles to meet for a drop off but there are plenty of local forummers much nearer than that.


----------



## Amanda P (16 Mar 2009)

If it could be in York on 29th March, it could meet up with quite a number of us, some of whom haven't signed it yet. We could probably arrange for it to leave the country quite quickly after that.

At one time there was a plan for it to head north to catch those in Newcastle, Northumberland and maybe even to Scotland...


----------



## Fnaar (16 Mar 2009)

Yep, bring it up here! I'm in Northumberland, so could pick it up anywhere like N'castle or Durham.... had half a plan to take it up to the Scottish posse, meeting on the border... though I notice we now also have bikie, in Berwick...


----------



## longers (16 Mar 2009)

I will do my best to get it to York for the twentyninth somehow.


----------



## Bokonon (16 Mar 2009)

Looks like I might be involved in the transfer to York.

longers - I've replied to your PM


----------



## Amanda P (17 Mar 2009)

Great. Thinking ahead, if it's to head north out of Yorkshire, who is going to take it?

Volunteers, please, either to come south towards York and carry it back with them, or for Yorkies to carry it north with them towards Teesside/Middlesborough/Darlington sort of area?


----------



## Arch (17 Mar 2009)

I'm fairly sure it's a no, but are any Yorkie CCers going to BikeRite at Longridge? That would get it well north...


----------



## theloafer (19 Mar 2009)

could poss come down and pick it up and take it north will let you know for def at the w/end


----------



## Soltydog (19 Mar 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> Great. Thinking ahead, if it's to head north out of Yorkshire, who is going to take it?
> 
> Volunteers, please, either to come south towards York and carry it back with them, or for Yorkies to carry it north with them towards Teesside/Middlesborough/Darlington sort of area?



I don't mind taking it up the coast North, maybe meet someone between Scarbrough/whitby ?


----------



## HelenD123 (19 Mar 2009)

Spandex and I could take it on our grand tour of Scotland in July if it hasn't moved by then. I think the Scottish contingent were keen to get their hands on it.


----------



## spandex (20 Mar 2009)

That sounds like a good plan


----------



## theloafer (24 Mar 2009)

hi all still need a northerner to collect the jersey from york ...looks like i am your man
could some one plz post the link to park and ride ...cant seem to find it..lol


----------



## Bokonon (24 Mar 2009)

The jersey still needs to get to York... It is hopefully going to the pub later this week...


----------



## Amanda P (25 Mar 2009)

Loafer - here's the link you need.


----------



## theloafer (25 Mar 2009)

cheers ...that looks easy to find..


----------



## Amanda P (26 Mar 2009)

Great - another rider to shield me from the wind join the gang on Sunday!


----------



## theloafer (1 Apr 2009)

the jersey has now reached newton aycliffe thanks to all from york area was a great day out weather wise food and the company..may have to move south a little.. trying to meet up with col so he can sign it as he could not make it sunday ..then need to arrrange with fnaar ti hand over to him if he still can...hey admin how was the home made malt loaf


----------



## Arch (1 Apr 2009)

Hi loafer, I saw your request for photos, I'll Pm you a couple I took, when I get organised!

Malt loaf ended up with Spandex and Helen - the Arch tea party was a small gathering and I had indigestion, so only wanted to sip tea. Spandex! How was the malt loaf!


----------



## theloafer (1 Apr 2009)

cheers arch so sorry you were not feeling well ...did any one check on the goat....lmao


----------



## Arch (1 Apr 2009)

theloafer said:


> cheers arch so sorry you were not feeling well ...did any one check on the goat....lmao



I worry about the goat too!

I was fine after a lie down. Odd, I never get indigestion, and I've ridden after eating more than I did at lunchtime. Maybe I overdosed on cheese.


----------



## col (1 Apr 2009)

theloafer said:


> the jersey has now reached newton aycliffe thanks to all from york area was a great day out weather wise food and the company..may have to move south a little.. trying to meet up with col so he can sign it as he could not make it sunday ..then need to arrrange with fnaar ti hand over to him if he still can...hey admin how was the home made malt loaf




Meeting theloafer tomorrow at ten between Aycliffe village and the roundabout at macdonalds if anyone close enough is interested. There doesnt seem to be many members in this area, but if any are it would be great to see you.
Wish I could have made it on sunday, but saturday night was a late one with a work mates leaving do, and had plans on sunday morning, maybe next time eh?


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 Apr 2009)

I'm cycling through Buntingford (ArDee's manor) on Saturday so have PMed him to see if he can do a handover there. I will then pass the jersey on to FFFF and perhaps it can go from him to Tynan (don't want to miss you out, Tynan, but the fact I'm cycling through Buntingford makes it sensible I pick up the jersey, if ArDee is there)...


----------



## Fnaar (1 Apr 2009)

col said:


> Meeting theloafer tomorrow at ten between Aycliffe village and the roundabout at macdonalds if anyone close enough is interested. There doesnt seem to be many members in this area, but if any are it would be great to see you.
> Wish I could have made it on sunday, but saturday night was a late one with a work mates leaving do, and had plans on sunday morning, maybe next time eh?


Whither goeth the northern one next, I'm losing the plot  I'm willing to carry it northwards through Northumberland's fair lanes..


----------



## theloafer (2 Apr 2009)

hey fnaar what you got planned this sat/sun can drive so far up to save you trying to get through newcastle could meet poss meet west of there hexham corbridge ?.. not my neck of the woods...


----------



## Fnaar (2 Apr 2009)

Hi Loafer... I'm free Saturday morning... Hexham or Corbridge a bit far on the bike for the time I have available, (and the missus needs the car... and I'd rather cycle anyway, given the task...) BUT... I could easily make the Toon, if you can... handover/photo opportunity on the Quayside, Tyne Bridge in the background... pint in the Pitcher and Piano by the river?


----------



## theloafer (2 Apr 2009)

just got in from meeting col ..fnaar sat works for me at work at 2.00 sort time out when i get in tonight poss park van at south shields and ride from there ...catch you later


----------



## col (2 Apr 2009)

Hi Larry, really enjoyed today, great day with the weather too, but Im glad I had a boost with the capuccino's and the muffin you got in, I ended up doing nearly 20 miles, nearly twice my furthest up till now.


----------



## col (2 Apr 2009)

There you go, and thanks for taking it easy so I could keep up too.


----------



## Fnaar (2 Apr 2009)

theloafer said:


> just got in from meeting col ..fnaar sat works for me at work at 2.00 sort time out when i get in tonight poss park van at south shields and ride from there ...catch you later


Okey doke... will check with "she who pulls the strings" and get back to you later... should be fine, though.


----------



## Fnaar (2 Apr 2009)

... and presuming Loafer and I meet on Sat, who wants it next?


----------



## HJ (2 Apr 2009)

Fnaar said:


> ... and presuming Loafer and I meet on Sat, who wants it next?



I seem to remember about 20 pages back there was an agreement that you would carry it to Coldstream for a handover, but I will let you get your hands on it before you plan your next move...


----------



## Amanda P (2 Apr 2009)

I love it when a plan comes together! Good to hear it's heading northwards after being stalled all winter in Leeds!


----------



## Landslide (2 Apr 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> I love it when a plan comes together! Good to hear it's heading northwards after being stalled all winter in Leeds!



Hem-hem!

I've already 'fessed up to being disorganised, but there's no need for that sort of accusation!!!


----------



## Fnaar (2 Apr 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> I seem to remember about 20 pages back there was an agreement that you would carry it to Coldstream for a handover, but I will let you get your hands on it before you plan your next move...


This is true. Watch this space... Coldstream or bust!


----------



## theloafer (3 Apr 2009)

ok fnaar found where the pub is just need to know the time what ever is best for you saturday look forward to meet with an other cycle chatter


----------



## theloafer (3 Apr 2009)

hey col well done mate... hope that route i showed you back to darlo was good for you great pics by the way..


----------



## Fnaar (3 Apr 2009)

Morning's prob'l y best for me... (which might mean a coffee instead of a beer ) ... anytime from 10.30, to be honest... if you're coming in from South Shields, I could cycle part the way back with you, and do something I've been meaning to do since I moved up to these parts, which is to take the Tyne Cycle Tunnel (then I can head back into Toon and off home again...) Will investigate caffs. Let me know if that time suits you... later also fine by me...)


----------



## theloafer (3 Apr 2009)

that will be fine mate ...see you sat 10-30


----------



## col (3 Apr 2009)

theloafer said:


> hey col well done mate... hope that route i showed you back to darlo was good for you great pics by the way..




It was a great route, loads better than going there


----------



## theloafer (3 Apr 2009)

glad you enjoyed it col here is some thing for you to mess around with
http://www.coursemapper.com/ .


----------



## col (3 Apr 2009)

Thanks Larry,so what ever map I make I can print it out on my pc?


----------



## theloafer (3 Apr 2009)

sure... but will all so give you a chance to see what,s in the local area if you use the osm cyclemaps bit it locates the pubs ......also puts contour lines on


----------



## col (3 Apr 2009)

Great thanks, 
Ah well work beckons


----------



## theloafer (3 Apr 2009)

hey fnaar looks like i will be crossing on the shields ferry should be able to pick up the ncn72 route ..am thinking that will get me to meeting point ??


----------



## Fnaar (3 Apr 2009)

theloafer said:


> that will be fine mate ...see you sat 10-30


Cheers. Newcastle side of the Millennium Bridge OK with you? Weather's looking a bit ropey, but never mind... I'll be on my MTB, with one yellow pannier on. Don't forget the shirt! See you tomorrow.


----------



## Fnaar (3 Apr 2009)

theloafer said:


> hey fnaar looks like i will be crossing on the shields ferry should be able to pick up the ncn72 route ..am thinking that will get me to meeting point ??


Yes, it should do. I've never ridden that section, but it should be pretty straightforward. I'll PM you my mobile number, just in case of problems.


----------



## Arch (3 Apr 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> I love it when a plan comes together! Good to hear it's heading northwards after being stalled all winter in Leeds!



I think it's prefectly reasonable for a jersey to hibernate/rest up over winter, it's a natural sort of thing - like Mole emerging from his spring cleaning, and Badger only turning up to deal with Toad in the springtime.


----------



## Amanda P (3 Apr 2009)

Arch said:


> I think it's prefectly reasonable for a jersey to hibernate/rest up over winter



Surely it's T-shirts and shorts that do that? Jerseys might aestivate...

It's the cyclists that hibernate, I reckon.


----------



## Arch (3 Apr 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> Surely it's T-shirts and shorts that do that? Jerseys might aestivate...



S'pose....

Nah, t-shirts don't hibernate, they just live under sweaters. Anyway, I think it's fine, the jersey moving on is just part of the natural reawakening of the season...


----------



## Fnaar (3 Apr 2009)

Fnaar said:


> Cheers. Newcastle side of the Millennium Bridge OK with you? Weather's looking a bit ropey, but never mind... I'll be on my MTB, with one yellow pannier on. Don't forget the shirt! See you tomorrow.



ANYBODY ELSE FROM THE TOON OR ENVIRONS WHO SEES THIS, IF YOU FANCY WELCOMING THE NORTHERN JERSEY TO THE TOON, MEET TOMORROW, MILLENNIUM BRIDGE, 10.30AM.
JUST REALISED NEWCASTLE-CHELSEA TOMORROW PM, SO PARTS OF THE TOON MIGHT BE A BIT LIVELY.


----------



## theloafer (3 Apr 2009)

best not wear my SUNDERLAND..top then see you 10-30,


----------



## theloafer (4 Apr 2009)

you got pm jez


----------



## HJ (4 Apr 2009)

So who is who?


----------



## graham56 (4 Apr 2009)

L to R Graham56, Fnaar & The Loafer on a Bridge to Fnaar


----------



## theloafer (4 Apr 2009)

hey graham thanks again for a great ride ...did the same again back through tunnel and ferry via ncn 72...did get caught in the small rain squall....lol..ps you were right about shearer...

edited names now in place


----------



## Fnaar (5 Apr 2009)

I'm guessing Loafer's write up should go in the journal bit... if someone can move it, then I'll just add a wee bit, and my blurry photo from the tunnel!

CALLING HAIRY JOCK.... ONE CYCLE CHAT JERSEY, CURRENTLY WITH ME, ON IT'S WAY TO YOU... I'm gonna look at my options.... there and back in one day, or I might make a weekend of it, stay in Coldstream overnight... is it the sort of place you might want to stay in?


----------



## theloafer (5 Apr 2009)

*opps*

sorry guys my post now in the right section...thanks fnaar told i suffer from A.G.E.


----------



## HJ (5 Apr 2009)

Fnaar said:


> I'm guessing Loafer's write up should go in the journal bit... if someone can move it, then I'll just add a wee bit, and my blurry photo from the tunnel!
> 
> CALLING HAIRY JOCK.... ONE CYCLE CHAT JERSEY, CURRENTLY WITH ME, ON IT'S WAY TO YOU... I'm gonna look at my options.... there and back in one day, or I might make a weekend of it, stay in Coldstream overnight... is it the sort of place you might want to stay in?



Aye, distance wise I would have to make it a weekend as well, staying over night in Coldstream or even Berwick, just need to find a nice friendly B&B.


----------



## Fnaar (10 Apr 2009)

Hairy Jock... got any dates in mind... don't want to be responsible for holding the jersey up too long!


----------



## ComedyPilot (11 Apr 2009)

Would love to see the jersey sometime


----------



## HJ (11 Apr 2009)

Fnaar said:


> Hairy Jock... got any dates in mind... don't want to be responsible for holding the jersey up too long!



End of April beginning of May, I need to check with the others who were interested in meeting at Coldstream which dates they can make...


----------



## Fnaar (12 Apr 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> End of April beginning of May, I need to check with the others who were interested in meeting at Coldstream which dates they can make...


OK then... Coldstream or Berwick fine by me.


----------



## HJ (16 Apr 2009)

Ok I am now booked out for April, but I can do the following weekends in May: 2-4, 9-10, 23-24, let me know which you can do Fnaar.


----------



## Fnaar (20 Apr 2009)

Mr Jock (or can I call you "Hairy" ?)
9-10 is best for me (the previous one is Bank Holiday, and I'm busy on the later one). If you can confirm, then we can take it from there... I'm planning to book a B&B to stay over, and I guess with the cycle up there, a 3-4pm meet up might be good, if it suits you... photo opportunity on the border, etc etc. If you're staying over too, we might even arrange a pint


----------



## Amanda P (20 Apr 2009)

Fnaar said:


> photo opportunity on the border



Yes please. It'll be a historic moment when a jersey finally crosses the border.

And it looks like it's going to do it entirely by pedal power, too.


----------



## postman (20 Apr 2009)

Back from holiday.Just had to get away from kitchen installation.
They have not been today but the electrician has.

But i digress,the jersey needs tradition.Can a Piper welcome it over?

I love Scotland had my honeymoon there.And when i was growing up the finest footballers came from Scotland.The list is too big to mention.


----------



## Amanda P (20 Apr 2009)

There's often a piper in the carpark at Carter Bar, busking for the benefit of the American tourists. I daresay if you chuck him a couple of quid he'll feature in the handover photo.

Are you crossing at Carter Bar?


----------



## Fnaar (20 Apr 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> There's often a piper in the carpark at Carter Bar, busking for the benefit of the American tourists. I daresay if you chuck him a couple of quid he'll feature in the handover photo.
> 
> Are you crossing at Carter Bar?


No, it's at Coldstream...


----------



## HJ (20 Apr 2009)

Fnaar said:


> Mr Jock (or can I call you "Hairy" ?)
> 9-10 is best for me (the previous one is Bank Holiday, and I'm busy on the later one). If you can confirm, then we can take it from there... I'm planning to book a B&B to stay over, and I guess with the cycle up there, a 3-4pm meet up might be good, if it suits you... photo opportunity on the border, etc etc. If you're staying over too, we might even arrange a pint



Hairy or HJ are my preferred salutations...

OK the weekend of the 9-10 May it is, I am (actually that should be Mrs HJ and I are) planning to book a B&B to stay over in Coldstream (or nearby), so a pint is a possibility... there should be a photo opportunity on the bridge, etc etc. 

Unfortunately I don't know any Pipers who could persuaded to cycle down and pipe the jersey across the border, any volunteers out there??

ha ha


----------



## Fnaar (20 Apr 2009)

Marvellous... nearer the time, I'll PM you my mobile number in case of problems on the day... looking forward to it 
Any other Scotland/Northumberland/Borders dwellers able to make it?


----------



## HJ (20 Apr 2009)

Great, see you in Coldstream then...


----------



## Amanda P (21 Apr 2009)

If you're staying in Coldstream, I reckon your B&B host could probably find a piper for you if you ask nicely and explain how good a cause it'd be.

Mind you, would one want to put on all the regalia just for that? Never mind, a piper's still a piper (for a' that) even if he's only wearing his jeans and T-shirt, or his tractor driver's boiler suit...


----------



## Scoosh (21 Apr 2009)

The Famous CycleChat jersey is coming to Scotland B) !



> Unfortunately I don't know any Pipers who could persuaded to cycle down and pipe the jersey across the border, any volunteers out there??


I have just emailed my (non-cycling) brother, who is a piper, to ask if he is available/interested in coming to play and be 'Famous on the Forum'.

I'll keep you informed.



> Any other Scotland/Northumberland/Borders dwellers able to make it?


Hope so.
HJ - (When) are you cycling down to Coldstream ?


----------



## Fnaar (21 Apr 2009)

scoosh said:


> The Famous CycleChat jersey is coming to Scotland B) !
> 
> 
> I have just emailed my (non-cycling) brother, who is a piper, to ask if he is available/interested in coming to play and be 'Famous on the Forum'.
> ...


Excellent stuff... HJ, I've just booked a room at the Newcastle Arms hotel in Coldstream... pretty near the border crossing. I'll be cycling up there from mid-Northumberland. If we can meet 3 to 4 pm, we can do the photo stuff on the border, then mebbes have a wee ride locally and see what ensues. PM to follow.


----------



## Scoosh (21 Apr 2009)

Apologies from self and brother - he has a number of things on at present, hasn't been piping for a while but may be able to help out if really stuck.


----------



## HJ (21 Apr 2009)

The plan (such as it is) is to: cycle to Coldstream on the 9th, do the handover and photo thing on the bridge, if the legs are up to it have a wee ride, leave things at B&B, have refreshments, a bite of supper and some more refreshments, find way back to said B&B. Then on the 10th up bright and early for a hearty breakfast before pedaling back over the Lammermuirs to Auld Reekie... 


Well that the plan as to what will really happen is any ones guess...


----------



## Fnaar (21 Apr 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> The plan (such as it is) is to: cycle to Coldstream on the 9th, do the handover and photo thing on the bridge, if the legs are up to it have a wee ride, leave things at B&B, have refreshments, a bite of supper and some more refreshments, find way back to said B&B. Then on the 10th up bright and early for a hearty breakfast before pedaling back over the Lammermuirs to Auld Reekie...
> 
> 
> Well that the plan as to what will really happen is any ones guess...


9th?  I thought you meant.... only joking! 
Plan sounds good to me


----------



## Scoosh (21 Apr 2009)

Fnaar said:


> Plan sounds good to me


To me too 

Happy to accompany you there - and hopefully back with the jersey .
[provided it doesn't r**n, sl**t, etc ..... and minimal wind too, of course. ]


----------



## HJ (21 Apr 2009)

scoosh said:


> To me too
> 
> Happy to accompany you there - and hopefully back with the jersey .
> [provided it doesn't r**n, sl**t, etc ..... and minimal wind too, of course. ]



Welcome aboard, oddly enough your concerns about the weather match those of SWMBO... unfortunately I don't currently have a plan B (yet)...


----------



## Scoosh (21 Apr 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> Welcome aboard, oddly enough your concerns about the weather match those of SWMBO... unfortunately I don't currently have a plan B (yet)...


Strange the thoughts that come when in the shower ....

I have a vehicle with a rack for 3 bikes. Drive to Duns, unload bikes (in rain or whatever), leave car there, ride 20km to Coldstream (enough to get that wet, bedraggled look ), give the impression we've cycled all the way , do the jersey exchange/photo-op/night in B&B thing; next morning, reverse procedure .... and hope no one else is reading this


----------



## HJ (22 Apr 2009)

Following comments which I made so 20 pages back I feel that I have to stick to my principals and cycle Coldstream to Edinburgh over the hills. Did a wee bit of scouting the ground the other weekend, so I now know some of the hills to be tackled and they don't look to bad (for 17% gradients)...


----------



## Scoosh (22 Apr 2009)

A man of principals !  or  or - take your pick 
Being a man of principles myself, I will be honoured to accompany you and pedal escort the CC jersey from Coldstream to Edinburgh and on to its birthplace (if anyone can find their way around Livingston).


----------



## Tetedelacourse (23 Apr 2009)

HJ am out of the country that weekend sadly, but will hope to catch a glimpse of it at some point during its visit to the promised land


----------



## HJ (23 Apr 2009)

scoosh said:


> A man of principals !  or  or - take your pick
> Being a man of principles myself...



Being dyslexic it all looks the same to me


----------



## ArDee (1 May 2009)

Dear all, sorry I've not been in the UK for a while but, back (at the present). Would somebody in the south like to meet to exchange the southern jersey and start the tour again? Auntie Helen, Tynan, Stedlocks, FFFF?


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 May 2009)

Well I'm happy to meet but don't think I could make it all the way to your part of the world. Could come to some mid-way accommodation, perhaps.


----------



## TheDoctor (1 May 2009)

Ardee - might I suggest meeting up with SteveVW, and link it into the AuntieHelen/FFFF/Home Counties CC Collective that way? I would, but I've had that jersey already. I'm now on a mission to sign the one that User76 had for ages.
Then I'll have done all three!


----------



## Fnaar (5 May 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> The plan (such as it is) is to: cycle to Coldstream on the 9th, do the handover and photo thing on the bridge, if the legs are up to it have a wee ride, leave things at B&B, have refreshments, a bite of supper and some more refreshments, find way back to said B&B. Then on the 10th up bright and early for a hearty breakfast before pedaling back over the Lammermuirs to Auld Reekie...
> Well that the plan as to what will really happen is any ones guess...



Just to confirm to all interested parties that the "Northern Jersey" will be mobile again this coming Saturday. It shall be lovingly stuffed into my pannier, and ridden from sunny Morpeth, Northumberland, via a twisty-turny 57-mile route to Coldstream, where it will be passed on to Hairy Jock and Scoosh, who will thence take it back to Edinburgh. I have to take a wee detour owing to a missing bridge on my intended route from last September's floods, but it doesn't add too much. See you on Saturday, folks! Now, where did I put my passport?


----------



## HJ (5 May 2009)

Aye we'll be there to welcome you to civilization...


----------



## graham56 (5 May 2009)

Fnaar said:


> Just to confirm to all interested parties that the "Northern Jersey" will be mobile again this coming Saturday. It shall be lovingly stuffed into my pannier, and ridden from sunny Morpeth, Northumberland, via a twisty-turny 57-mile route to Coldstream, where it will be passed on to Hairy Jock and Scoosh, who will thence take it back to Edinburgh. I have to take a wee detour owing to a missing bridge on my intended route from last September's floods, but it doesn't add too much. See you on Saturday, folks! Now, where did I put my passport?


I`m at graft Sat but if i can manage to get away and get transport i`ll try to catch you up at some point. What route are you riding Jez and are you aiming to reach places at certain times? Will try my best to join up with you if at all possible.


----------



## Fnaar (5 May 2009)

graham56 said:


> I`m at graft Sat but if i can manage to get away and get transport i`ll try to catch you up at some point. What route are you riding Jez and are you aiming to reach places at certain times? Will try my best to join up with you if at all possible.


Nice one Graham... I'll PM you a link to the route on google maps... hoping to leave around 9am. On the map, there's mile markers, and on these roads on my mtb (I'll have a pannier, so not using the roadie) I average about 13-14mph. Probly stop for 30-45 mins somewhere lunchtime-ish, aiming to reach Coldstream 3 to 3.30ish. I'm staying over at a place called Newcastle Arms hotel, and cycling back the next. Would be great to have some company on the ride


----------



## graham56 (5 May 2009)

Fnaar said:


> Nice one Graham... I'll PM you a link to the route on google maps... hoping to leave around 9am. On the map, there's mile markers, and on these roads on my mtb (I'll have a pannier, so not using the roadie) I average about 13-14mph. Probly stop for 30-45 mins somewhere lunchtime-ish, aiming to reach Coldstream 3 to 3.30ish. I'm staying over at a place called Newcastle Arms hotel, and cycling back the next. Would be great to have some company on the ride



The link to google maps isn`t working, can you try something else.


----------



## Fnaar (6 May 2009)

graham56 said:


> The link to google maps isn`t working, can you try something else.


you have another pm


----------



## graham56 (6 May 2009)

Got it this time, cheers


----------



## Fnaar (8 May 2009)

Right folks, won't be on again this evening, see you tomorrow. Graham, will PM you my moby number just in case.
Cheers


----------



## HJ (8 May 2009)

Fnaar said:


> Right folks, won't be on again this evening, see you tomorrow. Graham, will PM you my moby number just in case.
> Cheers



Off for a wee bit of training? I have been putting in a wee bit of glass lifting as training my self....B)

See you on the Border tomorrow Oh and don't forget the jersey


----------



## HJ (10 May 2009)

Well I can now report that Fnaar did not forget the jersey, and that it has safely arrived in Edinburgh, full report to follow soon...


----------



## Scoosh (10 May 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> Well I can now report that Fnaar did not forget the jersey, and that it has safely arrived in Edinburgh, full report to follow soon...


No doubt including the 50 knot winds over the Lammermuirs, the hail storms, the rain etc etc  ..... and the chocolate cake 

It was tough but someone had to bring the jersey 'over the border'. 

HJ will tell the story ..... I was just there to confirm his version of events


----------



## Fnaar (10 May 2009)

Had much better weather on the trip back today... a bit slower, though, owing to lack of sleep from the flipping disco-bar shenanigans in my hotel...  Will add my tuppence-worth after HJ's report and photos


----------



## magnatom (11 May 2009)

Sounds interesting, I'm looking forward to the report (if only to make me feel better about have a hard cycle myself yesterday!)


----------



## Scoosh (11 May 2009)

magnatom said:


> Sounds interesting, I'm looking forward to the report (if only to make me feel better about have a hard cycle myself yesterday!)


Yesterday was the easier day - only had a short hail shower - and the wind was right down.

Saturday was ......
- fun :?:
- 'character building' - check
- windy - oh yes 
- wet - ^^^^ 
- hail - ^^^^^ 
- 1000m of climbing - check
- a great evening with HJ, Mrs HJ and Fnaar - check

We've got a tale to tell ..... .... maybe we'll need the whole distance of the May CC Scotland Forum ride to tell it all ... and by then the wind will have been about 80 mph, the rain horizontal .....


----------



## HJ (11 May 2009)

I think it is important that we keep the Relay Journal in the correct chronological order <slope shoulder>so Fnaar's turn first</slope shoulder>...


----------



## magnatom (11 May 2009)

Stop teasing and get posting.


----------



## Fnaar (11 May 2009)

I'm off to bed now, so I'll stick something up tomorrow (oo'er missus)


----------



## Shaun (12 May 2009)

Good to see some jersey movement again ...


----------



## HLaB (12 May 2009)

scoosh said:


> No doubt including the 50 knot winds over the Lammermuirs, the hail storms, the rain etc etc  ..... and the chocolate cake
> 
> It was tough but someone had to bring the jersey 'over the border'.
> 
> HJ will tell the story ..... I was just there to confirm his version of events


I've just read HJ version of events good post on the hand over. I done the Gifford to Duns stretch last year after Pedal for Scotland it pretty steep, well done to the pair of ye 
Its a bit ironic when you get near the top when its pi$$ing it down and blowing a gale and you come across the sign 'now test your brakes' !


----------



## Amanda P (13 May 2009)

Has a cyclechat jersey ever been worn with a kilt before?


----------



## magnatom (14 May 2009)

Excellent ride reports guys on the journal thread (I didn't want to clutter the thread up with my reply). 

Sounds like it was an 'interesting' couple of days cycling! 

I'm looking forward to saying a hello to the jersey on the next ride. 

Who will you be handing the jersey over to HJ? We will need to work out where the jersey is going from here.


----------



## magnatom (14 May 2009)

As an aside, I like the route site that you use HJ. Bikemap.


Looks better than bikely to me.


----------



## HJ (14 May 2009)

magnatom said:


> Excellent ride reports guys on the journal thread (I didn't want to clutter the thread up with my reply).
> 
> Sounds like it was an 'interesting' couple of days cycling!
> 
> ...



I was hoping take it on a visit to Endura for a photo call, but so far they haven't replied. Then I was planning to take it along to the Central Scotland May ride. Any other bids for the jersey?


----------



## HJ (16 May 2009)

Anyone in Edinburgh interested in getting to sign the jersey? I have just proposed having a meeting in Edinburgh for CC members to meet the jersey (and each other) see 
CC and informal Rides, Clubs, and Events.


----------



## HJ (1 Jun 2009)

Well The Jersey is still in Edinburgh, an ideas on what to do with it next??


----------



## Amanda P (2 Jun 2009)

Aren't there a few Glasgow members? You could meet in the middle.


----------



## Scoosh (9 Jun 2009)

I was chatting to Noodley at the weekend about the jersey and he seems to have CC contacts up the north east coast, Murray etc, so if we could get it to him in Forfar, maybe via Stirling (eldudino, scook94) ?

I'm available to 'ride the jersey on', so waddya rekkon, folks ?


----------



## TechMech (4 Jul 2009)

The northern Cycle Chat Jersey is now with me in Perth


----------



## HelenD123 (4 Jul 2009)

Wow, someone didn't waste any time. I only saw it in Edinburgh on Wednesday.


----------



## HJ (4 Jul 2009)

Well some of us don't hang around Helen 
Actually I was starting to feel that I had held on to it for two long, I will write up the Relay Journal soon.

So how was the ride south, plenty of cooling sea breezes??


----------



## spandex (4 Jul 2009)

Not that cool if you are going by the temp on our speedos on one of the days which was showing 91'f (33'c)


----------



## HelenD123 (4 Jul 2009)

HJ said:


> So how was the ride south, plenty of cooling sea breezes??



Still not cool enough for us. I'd had enough by the time we got to Berwick so we bailed and got the train home. I can now look forward to a relaxing week of doing exactly as I please. I'm sure I won't be able to stay away from the bike for long though.


----------



## HelenD123 (4 Jul 2009)

spandex said:


> Not that cool if you are going by the temp on our speedos on one of the days which was showing 91'f (33'c)



You can obviously type faster than me. Cross posted again


----------



## willhub (22 Jul 2009)

I'd like to relay this jersey sometime


----------



## Ben M (23 Jul 2009)

^^So would I

Does it fancy a trip abroad? I'm going on a tour this summer, and could take it with me.


----------



## ArDee (3 Sep 2009)

The southern jersey is still with me; can anybody meet me over the next week to restart the tour in the south?


----------



## Auntie Helen (4 Sep 2009)

Well I suppose I might be able to, once I've returned from Germany (I'm there until Tuesday morning).


----------



## Will1985 (20 Oct 2009)

Where are they at the moment?


----------



## Fnaar (21 Oct 2009)

Yay, let's see some movement in those jerseys!


----------



## Amanda P (21 Oct 2009)

Yes, lets. Where are they?


----------



## HJ (21 Oct 2009)

The northern one was last sighted in the Perth area, TechMec has it...

I at least I think he has...


----------



## redjedi (17 Nov 2009)

Any news on the Southern Jersey. I missed out last time it was in London.

Who's hoarding them?


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Nov 2009)

Southern jersey is with ArDee in Buntingford. We've been trying to organise a handover but so far it's not happening!


----------



## redjedi (17 Nov 2009)

I PM'ed him to get the latest on the jersey.

If he can't meet anyone before, perhaps he would like to meet SteveVW, Mikee on the December ride who are meeting at Stevenage train station, which isn't far from Buntingford.


----------



## stevevw (19 Nov 2009)

How does this all work then, being lazy and not reading through 100's of posts to find out. I could ride up to Buntingford any weekend then pass it on at one of the CC rides noe problem.


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Nov 2009)

Can I suggest PMing Ardee, Steve?
If you get it from him, then it can either get passed on at the December ride, or I can collect it from you and pass it on to some of the London crew next time I meet them.
Which could be next week...


----------



## Scoosh (30 Nov 2009)

Now, if you were to ride up to Edinburgh , ......




.... the 2 jerseys could be re-united for a famous photo-op - and maybe Endura would respond to HJ's emials this time 

How about it then   ???


----------



## redjedi (30 Nov 2009)

scoosh said:


> Now, if you were to ride up to Edinburgh , ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You may think your joking, but Andy's probably already working out a route on his Garmin


----------



## TechMech (10 Dec 2009)

HJ said:


> The northern one was last sighted in the Perth area, TechMec has it...
> 
> I at least I think he has...



Yep I've still got the Northern one safely stored away. Who would like it? I'm willing to post it if need be.


----------



## HJ (10 Dec 2009)

Post!!! This is a cycle relay, you have to cycle to meet them, then hand it over...


----------



## ttcycle (11 Dec 2009)

I'd be interested in carrying the southern jersey at some point when I'm fully well and back on the bike.

What's this talk of posting a jersey? That's shoddy!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Tynan (22 Jan 2010)

me and ardee made and postponed about three attempts and then I clean forgot about it

I need some practice, I'm a gonna rekindle comms with him, that'll bring it to NE London

damn right about posting , disgrace is what that is


----------



## ttcycle (22 Jan 2010)

Who's got the jersey at the moment?

I know, scoffing at posting- call themselves cyclists - disgusting isn't it?


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jan 2010)

Mr Arallsopp for the moment.


----------



## ttcycle (22 Jan 2010)

Not D day yet then Ian? Still on CC tonight!!


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jan 2010)

Tuesday....maybe....


----------



## ttcycle (22 Jan 2010)

fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## Tynan (22 Jan 2010)

now I read the other thread I see my chance long since passed, ah well


----------



## ttcycle (22 Jan 2010)

Tynan, if Arallsopp has the jersey then it's still potentially winging its way back so not out of reach yet - might be a ride in it!


----------



## redjedi (23 Jan 2010)

Passing it to Arallsopp was a tactical move, knowing that the mile muncher that he is, he would have no problems meeting up with people.

Drop him a PM, i'm sure a handover could be easily arranged.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jan 2010)

should be easy enough to pass on to someone in London whilst we are on a Bromley Massive Sunday ride.


----------



## Tynan (24 Jan 2010)

good, heaven knows where it goes after that though, where's it been already and where's it not been?

did it ever get to East Anglia?


----------



## Auntie Helen (24 Jan 2010)

No, but I'm ready and willing to pootle around with it. I could deliver it to 4F or someone further afield - ChrisKH maybe. Or someone in Suffolk/Norfolk (Will1985?)


----------



## Tynan (24 Jan 2010)

bloody will can collect from any at any time he wants

hmm, so I could collect local and hand over half way to Colchester ish?

I do draw the line at riding in sarf London though, I used to ride to the present wife when she lived in Lewisham but no more, good god no

so where is Arallsopp?


----------



## Auntie Helen (25 Jan 2010)

Arallsopp is Bromley way.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jan 2010)

You could meet us a Hyde Park Corner next Sunday



Tynan said:


> bloody will can collect from any at any time he wants
> 
> hmm, so I could collect local and hand over half way to Colchester ish?
> 
> ...


----------



## arallsopp (27 Jan 2010)

Ooh.. Everyone's talking about me! 

Yep. I have the Jersey, despite my best efforts to unload it via the Bromley Massive and Sunday Morning Ride crew. Its not been idle in my company though, having collected a signature from ILB (didn't handover, as he was on his way to Sheffield), Ian (didn't have a means of carrying it), Mista Preston (barely has room for tools on his frame, let alone knitwear), Tollers (hid before I got the chance to offload it), etc...

You know who you are. Fiends.

Missed the chance to fling it at Ape, TopCat1, Grace, etc, and will NOT be on the ride this sunday as am in the states 

I could drop it to BenBorp's (where it would be stranded until he's off the turbo), MistaPreston's (where it will remain until he sorts his gear cable out), or Lupin's (who has posted a massive once, to gain invite to a ride, which he didn't turn up for. )

I'm not even suggesting Ian's, as safe receipt of the jersey will be the guaranteed to induce labour and knock him out of the scene for a few weeks.

At this rate, I'll have it until the next FNRttC!


----------



## ttcycle (27 Jan 2010)

Ok Arallsopp - would it be possible to meet you at a point in your commute and pick up the jersey from you? It forces me to get out and cycle with some more CC people as I've not been on the bike much at all (warning -I am slow and very unfit these days)


----------



## redjedi (27 Jan 2010)

Same here Andy. When I'm back on my bike (hopefully next week) I can meet up somewhere. I believe you work in Chiswick which is on my commute, surprised I haven't seen you there.

And even though I have already scribbled on the shirt, it would be a good excuse to go riding and pass it onto the next CCer. Plenty of them in the West and South West areas.

I'm also slow and unfit, but that's nothing to do with not doing much riding since October


----------



## ttcycle (27 Jan 2010)

RJ we should form a subsection on CC - those who have been bike shy for the latter end of 2009/unfit snails. Though technically you've already come into contact with the Jersey...!!!!

I have time on my hands-ish so willing to take the jersey at your convenience.


----------



## ttcycle (29 Jan 2010)

Hurrah!!

Now, if only you'd posted in the right thread!! I'm having a Noodley moment!


----------



## tdr1nka (29 Jan 2010)

Good to see you all, and the jersey(No. 3 btw).
I last saw that very Jersey in that very spot, one year and seven months ago.


----------



## arallsopp (29 Jan 2010)

Oops. Brain a bit tired. Fingers a bit cold.


----------



## tdr1nka (29 Jan 2010)

Consider it Noodled.

Night all!


----------



## Shaun (30 Jan 2010)

Yeah ... Jersey's on the move again ... great stuff.


----------



## rusky (30 Jan 2010)

Has anyone logged the jersey's locations anywhere? Like Google earth?


----------



## dudi (2 Feb 2010)

If it wends it's way over to essex into the arms of Authie Helen, i'll be more than happy to take it northwards from there. I'll keep checking back to see what progress is being made. 

Andrew


----------



## Tynan (11 Feb 2010)

ah yes, the terrible Brompton/Bianchi vanishing

micraculously I'd collected my pride and joy minutes before what in hindsight was a white van full of suspicious herberts swooped with cutters and heaven knows what, I still feel a bit shifty

ttcycle has arranged to deliver the shirt on to me in what can only be described as urgent haste

perhaps I can resurrect my year old plan to carry it up to the East Anglican wastelands, or has it already been there?


----------



## Tynan (27 Feb 2010)

if it's the one that TT has, then I'm quite close to getting it

my plan from a year ago is to head off into Essex towards Auntie Helen, I dimly remeber soeone popping their head up somewhere in between us, but I might be wrong


----------



## Will1985 (27 Feb 2010)

Tynan said:


> bloody will can collect from any at any time he wants


Oi! How did I miss this?

A rendezvous with dudi is probably a good one for me. I was planning to ride to Dunwich this morning before the heavens opened....stuck on the turbo again now.


----------



## Fnaar (29 Mar 2010)

Come on you Northern Jersey...


----------



## Shaun (9 Apr 2010)

So just for a quick round-up, where are the three jerseys now?


----------



## Scoosh (13 Apr 2010)

I believe the Northern jersey is in Perth, with TechMech


----------



## ttcycle (14 Apr 2010)

I have the London Jersey- it's still in London - not made it's way to Tynan yet to go East...life is taking over at the moment.


----------



## dudi (25 Apr 2010)

ttcycle said:


> I have the London Jersey- it's still in London - not made it's way to Tynan yet to go East...life is taking over at the moment.



Know what you mean there - haven't had a decent ride in weeks! 

ohhh-errr matron!


----------



## Auntie Helen (25 Apr 2010)

Well all you have to do is come on my ride from Manningtree on 8 May and you're sorted - cracking ride and could do a jersey handover!


----------



## ttcycle (26 Apr 2010)

Hi Auntie Helen

My ability to ride any real distances is pretty shoddy at the moment, probably npot been out on the bike for over two months as got a lot on personally and trying to balance that with any form of physical exertion is very tricky - in fact went for a pootle up the road last week and was tired out after a very short distance so will have to get back up to speed but in the meantime the jersey is safe and sound! Thanks for the suggestion- have a great ride!


----------



## arallsopp (26 Apr 2010)

(Or, you could pootle out towards HPC this Friday, say, around 2330hrs, and take your pick of CC targets). 

Would be good to see you again.


----------



## ttcycle (26 Apr 2010)

Is it that time of the month already?wow, not sure where I will be on Friday but I will definitely give it some thought if I can drop off the jersey...however, Tynan has pretty much reserved it.

Lets hope there will be no jelly babies required to get to HPC!!!


----------



## Tynan (24 May 2010)

I've offered to colect from la TT, she appears to be rather close to me both at work and at a point of my commute but she steadfastly refuses any sort of pickup

frankly I suspect she's turned the jersey into a bedspread or suchlike


----------



## ttcycle (6 Jun 2010)

The truth Tynan is that the jersey has been shredded into small pieces rendering the mass of signatures unreadable. Sorry it got chewed in the shredder.

No seriously, I've started working out in Surrey and still not got proper access to the net which means I'm sporadically on here so a pick up from near your commute/work is difficult unless you want a super early meet up. The other option is maybe we can sort out a wednesday as I'm usually London based on those days.


----------



## Jane Smart (9 Jun 2010)

scoosh said:


> I believe the Northern jersey is in Perth, with TechMech



Does TechMech still have this ? I must arrange to meet him and sign it if he has, as it was in his car last time we met, so near yet so far


----------



## Scoosh (10 Jun 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> Does TechMech still have this ? I must arrange to meet him and sign it if he has, as it was in his car last time we met, so near yet so far


Well, if you can't ride an extra 10k to have the honour/privilege of signing the CC jersey ..... 

Any assignations to meet TechMech will need to be suitably chaperoned  ... especially if you are going to be signing his jersey 

Anyone know when he is next coming out to play ?


----------



## HLaB (10 Jun 2010)

If you ride over the Cleish hills and keep going north from Lower Dunfermline, Perth less than 30 miles away closer than you might think. I did almost exactly that last Monday then ended up doing another 71 miles. I'm sure Tech and Jane could meet up over dinner in Kinross ;-)


----------



## TechMech (26 Jun 2010)

HLaB said:


> If you ride over the Cleish hills and keep going north from Lower Dunfermline, Perth less than 30 miles away closer than you might think. I did almost exactly that last Monday then ended up doing another 71 miles. I'm sure Tech and Jane could meet up over dinner in Kinross ;-)



Nice Idea Hlab  I could cycle down to Kinross tomorrow morning if Jane was available and get some lunch and then head back up the road for the footie.


----------



## Jane Smart (27 Jun 2010)

Hi, today is a rest day for me, but I am able to drive to meet you


----------



## HJ (30 Jun 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> Hi, today is a rest day for me, but I am able to drive to meet you



Jane it is a cycle relay....


----------



## Tynan (3 Jul 2010)

ttcycle said:


> The truth Tynan is that the jersey has been shredded into small pieces rendering the mass of signatures unreadable. Sorry it got chewed in the shredder.
> 
> No seriously, I've started working out in Surrey and still not got proper access to the net which means I'm sporadically on here so a pick up from near your commute/work is difficult unless you want a super early meet up. The other option is maybe we can sort out a wednesday as I'm usually London based on those days.



Hey TT

hmm, Wed it is then? If we can sort in the next couple of weeks I can hand it over to someone Suffolk/Norfolk based at the end of the Dunwich Dynamo and collect heaven knows how many signatures on the way


----------



## Will1985 (3 Jul 2010)

If it can come on the Dynamo, I'll ride it home from the beach and meet up with someone else in Norwich.


----------



## ttcycle (13 Jul 2010)

Tynan - you have PM


----------



## Tynan (18 Jul 2010)

right then, 5 days to move the bloody thing a few miles


----------



## ttcycle (22 Jul 2010)

Ahk...I suppose our Wednesday rendezvous didn't work out- probably a good thing as I have a very contagious lurgy - viral gastroenteritis which means people should stay away according to GP today. Hoping to shift the jersey at some point...!!


----------



## HJ (30 Jul 2010)

The northern jersey will be available for signing at Loch Leven's Larder on Sunday 1st Aug, if anyone one wants to have it...


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 Aug 2010)

I'll have it and do the Pedal For Scotland in it, along with some Skyrides and so on (if that isn't in some way soiling it's ....dubious reputation).  

Oh, good point, what size is it?? And I take it I need to keep it dry so the signatures don't run??

*You can tell I haven't seen a picture of it recently so don't know what state it's in*. 

Also, I'll have to see about taking it further north than Perth. Maybe.


----------



## redjedi (24 Aug 2010)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I'll have it and do the Pedal For Scotland in it, along with some Skyrides and so on (if that isn't in some way soiling it's ....dubious reputation).
> 
> Oh, good point, what size is it?? And I take it I need to keep it dry so the signatures don't run??
> 
> ...





I don't know if your northern jersey is different to the southern one, but they are not to be worn. They would get all sweaty and smelly and if washed the signatures would run or wash out.

The southern one is kept in a zip lock bag at all times to keep it clean and dry.

It's been a while since we've had a picture update of the two jerseys, although I'm not sure if TTCycle has got around to un-packing it yet


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 Aug 2010)

Hence why I was asking about it, thanks.


----------



## Telemark (24 Aug 2010)

Replying to Mad Doug Biker from the other relay thread ... maybe a moderator can tidy up the mix up? My fault, as I asked who wanted it next on the journal thread, rather than the discussion thread  ...

I've still got the northern jersey, and would like to hand it on as soon as possible, so it can continue its journey .
My thoughts were to hand it to somebody on the next CC ride next weekend.. there are a quite a few central Scotland people signed up! I was hoping one of them would take it on, and then it can make its way further west towards Glasgow, collecting as many signatures as possible on the way!

T


----------



## ttcycle (26 Aug 2010)

Hi RJ

the southern jersey is STILL with me! It hasn't been lost but I am looking to pass it on! Any takers?


----------



## TVC (7 Sep 2010)

OK, any chance of the southern jersey making it up to the East Midlands?

I don't think it's been round my way yet.


----------



## Shaun (8 Sep 2010)

Moved the conversational posts into here from the relay journal as suggested ...  

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## ttcycle (8 Sep 2010)

Hi Velvet Curtain - I'm not sure I'm able to get it to East Mids in one go unless there were any people heading up that way?


----------



## TVC (17 Sep 2010)

Hi, Yep I appreciate it's too far in one hop, I was just wondering if it could be pointed in this direction. I'll squint at the member map and see who I could get interested in relaying it up.

(Sorry for the delay in replying, been on hols)


----------



## ttcycle (23 Sep 2010)

Hi VC - Missed your post!

On the rare occasion I venture to the West Mids to see relatives I can run it past you then - I don't know if I'd be on bike though and my visits to the Midlands are not frequent so if there's an alternative let me know! Unless any forummers are wanting to take the jersey off my hands closer South? It's been languishing for a while now.


----------



## mcshroom (25 Oct 2010)

I still have the Northern Jersey as I didn't manage to hand it on to anyone at the CC Ecosse ride last weekend. Is anyone heading down south for the November FNRttC who is yet to sign it? (or the York-Whitby ride next week?)

Otherwise does anyone in Cumbria/N.Yorks/N.Lancs/Northhumberland/Dumfrees & Galloway fancy meeting up half way somewhere.

I've had the jersey over a month now so it's probably time for it to move on


----------



## HJ (29 Oct 2010)

A month isn't that long, some people have had it for several at a time....


----------



## TheDoctor (31 Oct 2010)

*Jersey 1 (Southern Jersey the Original)*
*
*
As an unexpected consequence of the End of Summertime ride, I have got Jersey 1 from Chuffy and Baggy.
I believe this makes me the first person to have had all three!


----------



## Tynan (15 Nov 2010)

ttcycle said:


> Hi VC - Missed your post!
> 
> On the rare occasion I venture to the West Mids to see relatives I can run it past you then - I don't know if I'd be on bike though and my visits to the Midlands are not frequent so if there's an alternative let me know! Unless any forummers are wanting to take the jersey off my hands closer South? It's been languishing for a while now.



offs!

Tynan is in E4/SE1 and will come to anywhere reasonable, perhaps on a Boris bike


----------



## Tynan (15 Nov 2010)

seperate to the London jersey?

I'm suprised I've not yet had one tangled in my gears there's that many about


----------



## TheDoctor (15 Nov 2010)

Aye, Tynan, it's a different one to the one that ttcycles has got.


----------



## ttcycle (17 Nov 2010)

tynan, you're on!!!

I've had a fair amount of time off the bike in the last month and a half so no faster faster rides or anything super long distance - I could take the easy option and can come via SE1 and drop the jersey off- flexible timewise...not a traditional meet up and ride but PM or let me know.


----------



## Tynan (21 Nov 2010)

If only to releive you of that terrible burden, you're gettig to be like the Ancient Mariner

I'm, just south of the war memorial at London Bridge every weekday between 9 and 6, I'll PM the address, if you can spare 15 minites we can cross the road for a cup of coffee and a bun to at least pay lip service to the protocol


----------



## Tynan (21 Nov 2010)

hmm, so I'm in with a chance of getting two at once?


----------



## ttcycle (22 Nov 2010)

thank you kindly, I can finally offload the jersey onto a willing fool (sucker!!) though am really just tempted by offer of tea and cake!!

See you soon mate and hope to get this jersey moving again!


----------



## ttcycle (23 Nov 2010)

hello mods, please move Tynans post to journal!


----------



## Tynan (23 Nov 2010)

oops, I never worked out the difference between the two threads, I'll repost this one there


----------



## ianrauk (23 Nov 2010)

About bloody time....


----------



## Will1985 (12 Feb 2011)

OK Tynan - time to get that thing up towards Norfolk!


----------



## Tynan (15 Feb 2011)

tres drole

I'm doing the Billericay 75 miler this Sunday so will be around Chelmsford, Writtle and the like in a large figure of eight

Where on earth was Auntie Helen based? That's a third of the way to Norfolk


----------



## Aperitif (10 Mar 2011)

Who did you pass the jersey onto after, say, your Cambridge 'Ride for Food' event Tynan? Will they be bringing it along to the FNRttC series in 2011, so this little project can be 'nailed' rather than stagnate?


----------



## Shaun (19 Mar 2011)

So just for a round-up, where are the jerseys now?


----------



## mcshroom (19 Mar 2011)

Northern Jersey still with me





I'll try and off-load it pass it on to some of the CC Ecosse guys next week, if not then it'll be at the Northern FNRttC


----------



## redjedi (20 Mar 2011)

That sounds like a good place for the two jerseys to change location, and get a bit cross contaminated.

We just need to get the southern jersey to someone doing the FNR.


----------



## Will1985 (23 Mar 2011)

I *might* have someone's unwanted train ticket to Liverpool St (arr. 11:17) next Wednesday - I would ride back to Norfolk, so if the jersey could be there around that time it would be a great opportunity to get it northwards. 

Scratch that...maybe some other time soon.


----------



## Tynan (29 Mar 2011)

I forgot I had it, I've done two rides with other CCers since and of course no end of charging around London

It's under my computer desk at home

hmpf

Right, I've open to suggestions, I do feel I should ride somewhere to hand it over after the rather shameful walk to coffee shop affair


----------



## TheDoctor (31 Mar 2011)

I have the original Southern jersey - got it from Chuffy and Baggy in October...
Am I the first to have signed all three?


----------



## Tynan (29 Jun 2011)

right

Dunwich Dynamo in two weeks and a bit, shirt is coming out from under the computer table for 110 odd miles of road through three counties with thousands of cyclists

someone must still need to take the shirt

I hope to ride back too so i can drop off at people in Suffolk, Essex and NE London to boot


----------



## mcshroom (29 Jun 2011)

Should really have posted this before - The 'Northern' jersey went to Swansea with me on the FNRttC and this time I managed to remember it was in my bag at the end of it. Handed over to Frank I believe


----------



## Will1985 (29 Jun 2011)

I still haven't had it yet Tynan - obviously I can sign it en route, but I could also ride it up towards Norwich after.


----------



## Tynan (29 Jun 2011)

really, how very bizarre after me getting my first CC jeresy off you at the start of a DD

done then, you can take at any point, the end I'd assume, anyone there can sign I suppose, make up for six months under my desk


----------



## frank9755 (5 Jul 2011)

mcshroom said:


> Should really have posted this before - The 'Northern' jersey went to Swansea with me on the FNRttC and this time I managed to remember it was in my bag at the end of it. Handed over to Frank I believe




Correct!
I will aim to take it to Brighton and see who takes it from there. I won't bring it to Dunwich as it might get confusing if the two were to be in the same place.


----------



## Tynan (8 Jul 2011)

some sort of black hole generated you think?


----------



## ttcycle (29 Aug 2011)

Woo-hoo!!

The jersey's moving again!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (29 Dec 2011)

> I will aim to take it to Brighton and see who takes it from there.


 
did it ever make Brighton? I'm down here.


----------



## wib_1 (26 Mar 2012)

me too


----------



## G-Zero (19 Apr 2012)

If anyone is ever in need of a link between the top of Yorkshire or Cleveland, through Durham to the top of Northumberland, or over to Cumbria, or anywhere in between, I hereby offer my services to be a jersey bearer.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Apr 2012)

Where is the Southern jersey these days?


----------



## theloafer (20 Apr 2012)

G-Zero said:


> If anyone is ever in need of a link between the top of Yorkshire or Cleveland, through Durham to the top of Northumberland, or over to Cumbria, or anywhere in between, I hereby offer my services to be a jersey bearer.


 
can also help it on it,s way south


----------



## TheDoctor (15 May 2012)

I still have one of the Southern jersies.It's the one that stayed with User76 for ages, then went to Chuffy and Baggy, and now I've got it.
Can I pass it on to anyone?
I'll be riding the Carre de Vallees in Ardres (France) on Sunday if anyone's going to that?


----------



## Tynan (3 Jul 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Where is the Southern jersey these days?


I have one resting under my table since TT handed it to me in a coffee shop, forgot I had it a long time ago ...


----------



## frank9755 (16 Sep 2012)

Tynan said:


> I have one resting under my table since TT handed it to me in a coffee shop, forgot I had it a long time ago ...


I've got one. Been lying around the house since I got it in Swansea last year.
Tynan, why don't we swap?


----------



## Tynan (24 Sep 2012)

tres drole monsieur


----------



## HJ (3 May 2013)

Is it time to get the jersey moving again?


----------



## mwktar (28 May 2013)

Whereabouts guys? Still one in Swansea?


----------



## AndyPeace (28 Jul 2013)

TheDoctor said:


> I still have one of the Southern jersies.It's the one that stayed with User76 for ages, then went to Chuffy and Baggy, and now I've got it.
> Can I pass it on to anyone?
> I'll be riding the Carre de Vallees in Ardres (France) on Sunday if anyone's going to that?





frank9755 said:


> I've got one. Been lying around the house since I got it in Swansea last year.
> Tynan, why don't we swap?





Tynan said:


> I have one resting under my table since TT handed it to me in a coffee shop, forgot I had it a long time ago ...


 
Thread seems a bit aged but has anyone still got these Jersey's? Looking to nab one for a tour of the newbie threads


----------



## TheDoctor (28 Jul 2013)

I've still got one.


----------



## AndyPeace (28 Jul 2013)

TheDoctor said:


> I've still got one.


 
I'll have a shout and see if anyone a bit more local to you will collect, I'll be putting in a fair few miles this August, but my rides are into Wales. If all else fails I could pick it up when visiting family but unsure on the dates and details yet. Cheers for the reply!


----------



## XRHYSX (27 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Where is the Southern jersey these days?


 ^^^ What he said... Like ages ago!!


----------



## frank9755 (1 Oct 2013)

frank9755 said:


> I've got one. Been lying around the house since I got it in Swansea last year.
> Tynan, why don't we swap?



Well I've only seen Tynan very briefly since then - less than a second on a downhill coming out of Beaconsfield on the Three Down back in April - and neither of us had the jerseys with us! So mine is still lying around. I'd love to pass it on though!


----------



## Telemark (1 Oct 2013)

come on guys, get the jerseys moving again 

T


----------



## ColinJ (1 Oct 2013)

I have some bad news for you all. After a lot of soul searching, analysis, consideration of alternatives, bribery, threats and general wishful thinking, I think we have to face facts ...













_*THIS JERSEY RELAY JUST ISN'T WORKING! *_


----------



## frank9755 (20 Oct 2013)

ColinJ said:


> _*THIS JERSEY RELAY JUST ISN'T WORKING! *_


Colin is right! 
I've done all I can. Took the jersey on the FNRttC and tried to pass it round. There were few takers but I thought I got rid of it. 
Then when I got home I found that some arse had put it back in my saddlebag.
If anyone wants it, let me know asap or I am afraid it is going in the bin!


----------



## martint235 (26 Oct 2013)

So do you wear the jersey or just hold on to it? If you wear it, what size is it?


----------



## ianrauk (26 Oct 2013)

martint235 said:


> So do you wear the jersey or just hold on to it? If you wear it, what size is it?




It's covered in signatures you winkle....would you want to wear a jersey with everyone's name scribbles on it?


----------



## martint235 (26 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> It's covered in signatures you winkle....would you want to wear a jersey with everyone's name scribbles on it?


Well I didn't know. Never seen it!! And if I can't wear it, don't want to see it either (before anyone gets any ideas about handing it to me)


----------



## frank9755 (28 Oct 2013)

Of course you can wear it, Martin!


----------



## martint235 (28 Oct 2013)

frank9755 said:


> Of course you can wear it, Martin!


Too late. Way too late.


----------

